# The 2016 Half Century (50 KM or 50 Mile) A Month Challenge - Chatzone



## ColinJ (21 Dec 2015)

This thread is where we will discuss the 2016 Half Century (50 KM or 50 Mile) A Month Challenge.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Dec 2015)

Ok, even though 2015 isn't finished yet, here's a suggestion for those who did the challenge in 2015 ... Your main challenge in 2016 will still be to do one or more 50 km+ rides a month throughout 2016. If you would like a secondary challenge, compete against your own points tally for 2015 and try to exceed that in 2016. (1 point for a 50 km ride, 2 points for a 50 mile ride, 3 points for a 100 km ride, 4 points for any ride of 100 or more miles.)


----------



## Cush (21 Dec 2015)

I will be there


----------



## ColinJ (21 Dec 2015)

Oh, and here is a question ... there has been discussion on the century challenge threads about whether a ride can be counted in more than one challenge simultaneously. Let's put aside what decisions were made in _those_ challenge threads ...

My suggestion is that if you want to count a longer ride in THIS challenge then it should NOT have already been included in longer ones. 

My thinking is that if you rode an imperial century every month, you would automatically have completed the metric century and half century challenges but you would have only done one challenge ride a month so why should it be counted 3 times?

I completed the metric century and half metric century challenges this year by doing at least one longer ride and at least one shorter ride per month.

I suppose it depends on how you regard these challenges. I use them to motivate me to do longer rides, and there would not be much motivation to do a 50 km ride if a 100 km ride on the first of the month had already 'ticked that box'.

What do you all think?


----------



## Katherine (21 Dec 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, and here is a question ... there has been discussion on the century challenge threads about whether a ride can be counted in more than one challenge simultaneously. Let's put aside what decisions were made in _those_ challenge threads ...
> 
> My suggestion is that if you want to count a longer ride in THIS challenge then it should NOT have already been included in longer ones.
> 
> ...



I agree, but as you said, if anyone has to bow out of one of the longer challenges, they can then use their rides for a half century.


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Dec 2015)

I'm in.


----------



## 13 rider (21 Dec 2015)

I'm in I doing the metric century challenge and this as a back up as I don't want to leave my halfy friends .I will be posting separate rides for each challenge


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Dec 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, and here is a question ... there has been discussion on the century challenge threads about whether a ride can be counted in more than one challenge simultaneously. Let's put aside what decisions were made in _those_ challenge threads ...
> 
> My suggestion is that if you want to count a longer ride in THIS challenge then it should NOT have already been included in longer ones.
> 
> ...



Makes sense to me.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Dec 2015)

Hopefully it won't be raining on New Years Day!

For a not overly motivated person I am pretty excited about this.


----------



## Colin_P (21 Dec 2015)

A good challenge for me, heart condition plus medication, I'll sign for for the metric half.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Dec 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Hopefully it won't be raining on New Years Day!
> 
> For a not overly motivated person I am pretty excited about this.


Or snowing/hailing/blowing a gale! 

I am stepping up my challenges next year so my aim is to get my longer rides in at the start of each month where possible, and to be able to relax more later in each month clocking up '50s'.

If I lived in a country with a reliable warm, sunny climate then I would have a serious go an imperial century a month, or maybe even the slightly mad RRtY! 

It would be handy if could ride more quickly or lived somewhere flatter. Doing long winter rides round here usually almost forces me to stick to busy valley roads to avoid ice and long spells riding in the dark.


----------



## Sea of vapours (21 Dec 2015)

Why not add the AAA round the year to your collection for 2016 too, Colin?


----------



## Spinney (21 Dec 2015)

Beating the previous points total sounds like a good idea. Must include my 2015 total in my 2016 log to remind myself what I have to beat!


----------



## ColinJ (21 Dec 2015)

Sea of vapours said:


> Why not add the AAA round the year to your collection for 2016 too, Colin?


Hmm, maybe ... 






... _NOT!_ 

Truth is, I haven't ridden many audax events since about 2010. I am still a member and like reading the mags but have been sticking to doing just a few local events a year. AAA in UK winters ... 

It didn't escape my notice that you and a few others were much more consistent than me in getting 100 km rides in this year and that encourages me to have a go at doing 2 a month in 2016.

I'm still dithering, but I am considering a late winter cycling holiday on the Costa Blanca to get some long rides in - very much spurred on by posts in THIS THREAD!. 

I used to do about 1,200 km (750 miles) on my 2-week training camp hols there in the past (in March) and I usually only rode 12 or 13 days, so potentially I could get 10+ metric century rides done in the 2 weeks. (It might sound a lot to some people but when the weather is good, all your food is prepared for you and all you have to do is eat/ride/sleep, it is a lot easier than doing it in 'real life' here!)


----------



## ColinJ (21 Dec 2015)

Colin_P said:


> I'm not good enough.
> 
> I set a goal in 2015 to ride a total of 2,000 miles although now done, it was a struggle. Most were flat miles.
> 
> Sadly I'll never be an elite cycilist, I'm more than happy just to be out there.


I think that was aimed at _THIS_ Col, Col!


----------



## Colin_P (21 Dec 2015)

I'll delete my post


----------



## ColinJ (21 Dec 2015)

Colin_P said:


> I'll delete my post


I once had an attractive young woman in a pub ask me a very personal question which got me tongue-tied. I stammered a reply and she barked back "Oo the f**k are you - I'm talking to my boyfriend." He was standing just behind me, cracking up!


----------



## 13 rider (21 Dec 2015)

Spinney said:


> Beating the previous points total sounds like a good idea. Must include my 2015 total in my 2016 log to remind myself what I have to beat!


I wish I hadnt done so many this year . This years total going to take some beating ! I


----------



## Spinney (21 Dec 2015)

13 rider said:


> I wish I hadnt done so many this year . This years total going to take some beating ! I


I was just thinking that trying to beat my points total next year does _not_ give me much incentive to try to get another metric half under my belt this year!


----------



## Sea of vapours (21 Dec 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm, maybe ...
> .
> ... _NOT!_


Ahhhh.... but where you are, anything not actively flat will probably be AAA, and you can do it on DIY permanents, so that means that most of your 50s and 100s will qualify, making it not quite as bad as it sounds (notwithstanding current horrible winds and near-permanent rain, that is).


----------



## SteveF (21 Dec 2015)

Am very tempted to give this a go... If I can motivate myself to do Jan and Feb then we shall see what we shall see!


----------



## tallliman (21 Dec 2015)

I think I'll give this a try, hopefully 50 mi rather than km but it'll depend on the weather in Jan and Feb I think. Feb has always been a poor month for me.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Dec 2015)

Sea of vapours said:


> Ahhhh.... but where you are, anything not actively flat will probably be AAA, and you can do it on DIY permanents, so that means that most of your 50s and 100s will qualify, making it not quite as bad as it sounds (notwithstanding current horrible winds and near-permanent rain, that is).


I can't really be bothered with the 'paperwork' - I'll stick to doing lumpy rides when the weather is okay and flatter ones when it _isn't_!


----------



## Effyb4 (22 Dec 2015)

I will give it a try. I'm hoping to do a metric half century on New Years Day, weather permitting.


----------



## 123456789 (22 Dec 2015)

I'm in.

I was gonna go for the 50km a month but most of my club rides are normally in excess of 30 miles so I'm gonna step up and sign up for the imperial half. I will log the others though so that I have some points to beat next year. Hope that is OK

EDIT: Are these rides meant to be non stop 50 miles like in a TT effort or are they more real world for example ride 6 miles to the club run do a 20 mile ride to the cake stop and then 20 miles back then another 6 home would that count as one ride of 52 miles or 4 separate rides?


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Dec 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, and here is a question ... there has been discussion on the century challenge threads about whether a ride can be counted in more than one challenge simultaneously. Let's put aside what decisions were made in _those_ challenge threads ...
> 
> My suggestion is that if you want to count a longer ride in THIS challenge then it should NOT have already been included in longer ones.
> 
> ...


I know this is specifically about the 50 challenge, but I'll be incredibly rude and obtuse and ignore that bit.

I'm planning the imperial challenge next year. There's a significant risk of failure, and so I'll probably also be entering my rides in the metric one too, as a fallback.

Now, if I was really brave I would wave bye bye to the metric one, nail my colours to the imperial mast and that would give me more motivation to succeed. But I'm being a bit of a coward.

These same arguments apply to someone doing, as you did this year, the 50 and 100k challenges, so I'm not totally off topic.

I really like your approach above. It's very brave and honest and it maximises the motivational potential of the challenges. In my case I don't think I'm either brave or honest enough.


----------



## 13 rider (22 Dec 2015)

123456789 said:


> I'm in.
> 
> I was gonna go for the 50km a month but most of my club rides are normally in excess of 30 miles so I'm gonna step up and sign up for the imperial half. I will log the others though so that I have some points to beat next year. Hope that is OK
> 
> EDIT: Are these rides meant to be non stop 50 miles like in a TT effort or are they more real world for example ride 6 miles to the club run do a 20 mile ride to the cake stop and then 20 miles back then another 6 home would that count as one ride of 52 miles or 4 separate rides?


Rules are in the 2016 challenge thread . but Dosn't have be 50 km /miles non stop cafe stopped are allowed and encouraged . It's pretty relaxed if you think it should count then its in . Really your only challenging yourself so you decided if it counts


----------



## tallliman (22 Dec 2015)

The above notwithstanding, I'm gonna disregard my 40 mile days to get to work unless I'm desperate unless I do a 50 for one of the legs.


----------



## 13 rider (22 Dec 2015)

tallliman said:


> The above notwithstanding, I'm gonna disregard my 40 mile days to get to work unless I'm desperate unless I do a 50 for one of the legs.


Technically these rides would count as Its within 24 hours . but like you if its 20 miles each way then work I wouldn't count it either . As stated above your challenge yourself so you decide


----------



## steveindenmark (22 Dec 2015)

I will ger my old bones off the couch and give this a go. Ive just bought my first Carbon road bike so 50 km will only take 10 minutes.

I will Jannie involved as well.

How do we record them each month?


----------



## 13 rider (22 Dec 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> I will ger my old bones off the couch and give this a go. Ive just bought my first Carbon road bike so 50 km will only take 10 minutes.
> 
> I will Jannie involved as well.
> 
> How do we record them each month?


@ColinJ first post on page one has the link to the challenge thread then a link to the 2015 challenge for examples of how we posted last year 
Good luck for 2016


----------



## On the huh (23 Dec 2015)

Count me in for this please, I need a challange.


----------



## gavgav (23 Dec 2015)

Count me in again @ColinJ . Enjoyed the challenge and it motivates me to get out and do longer rides, when otherwise maybe I wouldn't have bothered if the weather was a bit dicey, etc. I'm hoping to get some more 50 milers in this time, as only managed 1 in 2015


----------



## ColinJ (23 Dec 2015)

gavgav said:


> Count me in again @ColinJ . Enjoyed the challenge and it motivates me to get out and do longer rides, when otherwise maybe I wouldn't have bothered if the weather was a bit dicey, etc. I'm hoping to get some more 50 milers in this time, as only managed 1 in 2015


I didn't get many 50 milers in this year either. Whenever I motivated myself to do 50 miles, I managed to squeeze at least the extra 12 miles in as well which qualified those rides for the metric century challenge instead.

I think there will be times in 2016 when I _will_ ride 50 miles, especially in the winter months when daylight hours are short and metric centuries seem harder.


----------



## Saluki (23 Dec 2015)

Definitely trying for this in 2016.


----------



## Lilliburlero (24 Dec 2015)

Looking forward to this . I`ll be going for the 50km a month.

Good luck and happy riding to all CC`ers in on the challenge


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Dec 2015)

When do I get enough privileges to add a report to the appropriate thread?

Obviously not got a report yet but was just wondering as I'm not sure how all this works yet.

Sorry if this is a dumb question!


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Dec 2015)

I'm in for this one in 2016.
I did the 100 mile a month challenge for 2015 which was good fun, but this time round I'm roping in Mrs Dave and we'll be doing it on the tandem.
There might be a bit of a problem in September when I'm scheduled to be touring around France for the whole month, so Mrs Dave will be excused (unless she gets her road bike out..... Fat chance!)

Edit- forgot to say.... Miles!


----------



## ColinJ (24 Dec 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> When do I get enough privileges to add a report to the appropriate thread?
> 
> Obviously not got a report yet but was just wondering as I'm not sure how all this works yet.
> 
> Sorry if this is a dumb question!


It has been locked by the mods until Jan 1st. I will remind them to unlock it then, if they do not remember to do it.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Dec 2015)

ColinJ said:


> It has been locked by the mods until Jan 1st. I will remind them to unlock it then, if they do not remember to do it.



@ColinJ 

Many thanks for your reply.


----------



## On the huh (31 Dec 2015)

Is anyone aiming to get their first ride in tomorrow?

I might give it a go (hangover dependent).


----------



## Lilliburlero (31 Dec 2015)

On the huh said:


> Is anyone aiming to get their first ride in tomorrow?



I am. The weather aint looking too bad for the South of Derbyshire so fingers crossed 

"*Friday:*
After a frosty start, New Yea'rs Day should see some good sunny spells through the morning. Increasingly cloudy during the afternoon, with some rain likely in the south by evening. Maximum Temperature 7°C."


----------



## SteveF (31 Dec 2015)

On the huh said:


> Is anyone aiming to get their first ride in tomorrow?
> 
> I might give it a go (hangover dependant).



Did my first one yesterday...https://www.strava.com/activities/459331609 oh crap... jumped the gun.. It was actually a bit of a test to see if I could still do a 50k..lol


----------



## 123456789 (31 Dec 2015)

On the huh said:


> Is anyone aiming to get their first ride in tomorrow?
> 
> I might give it a go (hangover dependant).



It won't happen new years day for me, we have a party with friends tonight and are going to a prosecco breakfast type thingy with them all at a local tomorrow, so I doubt I will be able to even find my bike until Saturday!!


----------



## 123456789 (31 Dec 2015)

SteveF63 said:


> Did my first one yesterday...https://www.strava.com/activities/459331609 oh crap... jumped the gun.. It was actually a bit of a test to see if I could still do a 50k..lol


 
Nice one...your route held a touch of nostalgia for me as you almost went by where I used to live around 20 years ago!


----------



## tallliman (31 Dec 2015)

I'm aiming for tomorrow at the expense of miles today. Not quite fit enough to do back-to-back hard rides.


----------



## Katherine (31 Dec 2015)

Going for a ride tomorrow, it may or may not be a half century..


----------



## ColinJ (31 Dec 2015)

On the huh said:


> Is anyone aiming to get their first ride in tomorrow?
> 
> I might give it a go (hangover dependant).


I had hoped to but I have picked up a lurgy over Christmas and am feeling weak and wobbly and coughing up gunk, so no riding for me for a while!

It's a pity because I wanted to get the year off to a good start. I am still toying with going to Spain in a few weeks time to get some sunny winter miles/kms in, but I would want to have managed a few decent rides here first to make sure that I felt up to it.


----------



## 13 rider (31 Dec 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I had hoped to but I have picked up a lurgy over Christmas and am feeling weak and wobbly and coughing up gunk, so no riding for me for a while!
> 
> It's a pity because I wanted to get the year off to a good start. I am still toying with going to Spain in a few weeks time to get some sunny winter miles/kms in, but I would want to have managed a few decent rides here first to make sure that I felt up to it.


Nice plan if you go end of Jan into Feb youll get two months in
Are you back home ? Is everything OK re flooding it looked awful on the news


----------



## ColinJ (31 Dec 2015)

13 rider said:


> Nice plan if you go end of Jan into Feb youll get two months in


Indeed!



13 rider said:


> Are you back home ? Is everything OK re flooding it looked awful on the news


Yes, I came back yesterday. I saw a couple of skips full of debris and a fair amount of mud but I avoided the area where the worst flooding would have occurred. I did see one stretch of paving slabs which had been ripped up! It looked like water had been running under them and washing away whatever they were laid on.

I am going out soon to stock up with food so I will have a wander about to see what is what. At least my house was ok. There was some extra damp in the cellar but that always happens after heavy rain. There is a tiny hole in the wall through which ground water can drip in. I will try to seal it when I am feeling a bit more lively.


----------



## NorthernDave (31 Dec 2015)

On the huh said:


> Is anyone aiming to get their first ride in tomorrow?
> 
> I might give it a go (hangover dependant).



That's the plan - although the temperature here isn't forecast to get above zero until mid morning and will only be single figures pretty much all day. I guess I'll have to layer up. 
It will make up for no ride today due to forecast heavy showers, which haven't materialised...


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Jan 2016)

January 1st 2016. 

Jannie and I got our first 50km ride in today and I hope they are all going to be that easy. 6 degrees, sunny and no wind. It was the most perfect day for Winter cycling.


----------



## Lilliburlero (1 Jan 2016)

Got the first one in today, cracking weather for the time of year.

I got added on strava yesterday by an old mate that i`d not seen for 6 years. I asked him if he fancied coming with me and he agreed. It was great catching up with him and it made it one of the most enjoyable rides i`v ever had, loved it


----------



## Effyb4 (1 Jan 2016)

SteveF63 said:


> Did my first one yesterday...https://www.strava.com/activities/459331609 oh crap... jumped the gun.. It was actually a bit of a test to see if I could still do a 50k..lol



I did part of that route for my first ride of the year. It looks like I live a few miles down the road to you.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Jan 2016)

Had to get out early as I had a social engagement at midday.

Got up at 7am and there was heavy frost and ice on the ground. Went for a quick recce around the village and it was very slippery in places following yesterday's rain and the overnight frost.

Abandoned planned ride to get me started on the challenge.

No commitments tomorrow so will try again!

Very well done to everyone who got their challenge up and running today - slightly jealous though I have to admit! 

Looking forward to dealing with the effects of my inner


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Jan 2016)

50 miles - a roundabout ride to Knaresborough and back.
Full report on the 'your ride today thread' but by 'eck it were cold...glad I did it though


----------



## Katherine (1 Jan 2016)

First ride done. At 47 miles and nearly home, I had to add some loops to make the 50! I'll do a proper report later. 
Well done to everyone who is starting the challenge this month.


----------



## Gert Lush (1 Jan 2016)

Ooh, I had forgot about this. I hope to do it this year, count me in!


----------



## tallliman (1 Jan 2016)

Katherine said:


> First ride done. At 47 miles and nearly home, I had to add some loops to make the 50! I'll do a proper report later.
> Well done to everyone who is starting the challenge this month.



I had to add a couple of 1 mile loops in at the end too! 50 miles completed, not the nicest day and didn't feel great but had to do it today!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Jan 2016)

Oh dear - set off early this morning and 3 miles from home I somehow managed to breathe down an insect. 

Cue much coughing and spluttering. Thought it would pass but a couple of miles later it was still 'down there'.

Went home. Sputtered for ages and finally it has gone although my throat hurts a bit.

I confess to 'losing the will' so with a meagre 10 miles riding today I will have to  my intended route tomorrow.

Have a safe day everyone.


----------



## MikeW-71 (2 Jan 2016)

Right, I'm in for this again. There's a possibility of trying for the metric century one too, if I can work out how to stop my feet from freezing.


----------



## tallliman (2 Jan 2016)

I find neoprene overshoes to work well with some thick socks.


----------



## velovoice (2 Jan 2016)

Down to about 5C, my normal road shoes are fine, with thin merino socks and Gore Windstopper overshoes. Colder than that, I can highly recommend either 
Northwave Fahrenheit GTX (Gore-Tex) boots (for road cleats; latest version is the Fahrenheit 2) and Shimano MW81 boots (for MTB cleats). Road.cc's "best waterproof kit" list may be helpful, as some things address winter and keeping warm, generally, as well.


----------



## Osprey (2 Jan 2016)

I'm up for the challenge. My enthusiasm for cycling has wained over the previous months, so I hope this challange and reading of all your exploits will motivate me onçe again. Looking forward to it as soon as I have shaken this lingering cough.


----------



## Lilliburlero (2 Jan 2016)

Osprey said:


> I'm up for the challenge. My enthusiasm for cycling has wained over the previous months, so I hope this challange and reading of all your exploits will motivate me onçe again


----------



## mike3121 (3 Jan 2016)

count me in for this, I can hopefully slip a 50k for Jan and Feb, step it up to 50 miles from march


----------



## Katherine (3 Jan 2016)

At 27 miles today, there was no way that I was going to make it up to 31.I was drenched and could hardly feel my fingers!


----------



## tallliman (3 Jan 2016)

^ the weather looks nasty today. Don't blame you, especially as there's plenty more days left in the month.

I was planning on heading out but overslept the alarm and ended up listening to the cricket instead.


----------



## Lilliburlero (3 Jan 2016)

Katherine said:


> At 27 miles today, there was no way that I was going to make it up to 31.I was drenched and could hardly feel my fingers!



That`s a shame, but well done for getting out 



tallliman said:


> ^ the weather looks nasty today. Don't blame you, especially as there's plenty more days left in the month.
> 
> I was planning on heading out but overslept the alarm and ended up listening to the cricket instead.



I did the same . Stokes and Bairstow 

I noticed on our strava maps that our routes took us within a couple of miles of each other on Friday.


----------



## Katherine (3 Jan 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> That`s a shame, but well done for getting out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tallliman (3 Jan 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> That`s a shame, but well done for getting out
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't normally head out that way but used to a lot more. The hills to get home often put me off!!


----------



## HertzvanRental (3 Jan 2016)

I just might give this a whizz!! Shall wait for rotten cold to go first!


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jan 2016)

Osprey said:


> I'm up for the challenge. My enthusiasm for cycling has wained over the previous months, so I hope this challange and reading of all your exploits will motivate me onçe again. Looking forward to it as soon as I have shaken this lingering cough.


Good luck!

I have the same problem as you. I had hoped to make a good start to the cycling New Year but even now on only January 3rd I am already nearly 50 miles down on my target! I'm not going to go out riding in wet, murky conditions while I am still coughing up green gunk so I will have to do what I did after last year's Christmas cold and make a delayed start later in January.


----------



## ShooglyDougie (3 Jan 2016)

Hi all, I think I'm going to give the challenge a try.
Watching @Fubar, @Edwardoka and @MikeW-71 do their respective challenge's last year (poor Ed, hope you're going to give it another go this year), I really liked watching their progress on farcebook and strava and would like to join in.


----------



## MikeW-71 (3 Jan 2016)

I don't see you having any problem with it @ShooglyDougie 

This is the man who brings an MTB to CC Eccosse rides and humiliates all us roadies going uphill


----------



## Eribiste (3 Jan 2016)

A cold, wet and windy 54 klicks laid down today to start my half century a month target.

It _will_ stop being wet and windy sometime this year won't it?


----------



## MikeW-71 (3 Jan 2016)

I very much hope so.


----------



## MikeW-71 (4 Jan 2016)

Had a go today, but the energy just wasn't there for whatever reason, but 20 miles was better than nothing. You don't realise how much you lose when you've not ridden much for 2 months.


----------



## 123456789 (4 Jan 2016)

I totally and utterly wimped out this weekend although in my defence the weather was really bad.

Will have to opus dei myself next weekend


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Jan 2016)

I think I may actually be capable of starting this one again. Managed 24 miles with my Dad's group on New Years Eve, and if I go at that pace (just over 3 hours, including coffee stop) I reckon 31 and a bit is within range...


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Jan 2016)

It's been a rubbish week cycling wise - grim weather and as busy as, well, Mr Busy at work means that there hasn't been the chance of a pootle round the block, let alone a decent post work ride out.

However...there looks to be a weather window tomorrow morning where I should have time to squeeze a cheeky half in, if I wrap up warm.

And Sunday looks even better! 

Edited to add: Just checked the BBC travel info pages and it looks like a lot of roads are still closed due to flooding out to the East of Leeds. Obviously Linton and Tadcaster bridges respectively will be shut for a while, but it's a little surprising to find that roads around Ulleskelf, Cawood and the like are still under water two weeks after the floods...gives you some understanding of just how bad it's been doesn't it?


----------



## tallliman (8 Jan 2016)

Sunday does look good at the moment, will have to try and do some more distance.. Not counting my commutes for this else I'd have another point.


----------



## Lilliburlero (10 Jan 2016)

Popped in my 2nd 50 km of the month today. I just had to take advantage of the gorgeous weather


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Jan 2016)

Yesterday the forecast for today was grim - the Met Office even gave out a yellow weather warning for rain.
So, based largely on that I made plans for today that didn't include getting out on the bike. 
Needless to say apart from a heavy shower at around 8.30 this morning it's been dry all day...I'm starting to think that meteorology might be the biggest scam since the Emperors new clothes


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2016)

I have a 16.4 miles a day target for this year so I should have done 164 miles by today, but I have actually only done ... 2! 

I have had the excuse of a heavy cold but I am feeling a lot better now so I had better get back on my bike and start catching up! I will try and get out tomorrow. I'll test myself along the flat A646 to Mytholmroyd. If I feel ok I will do the Cragg Vale climb and whatever I do after that will mean at least a 21 mile ride. If all is well I will make sure I get the half metric century in.


----------



## tallliman (10 Jan 2016)

A second (non-commute) 50+k ride today. Quite a nice day out really, wind was a little blowy but at least it had a consistent direction. Managed to make it a crosswind a lot of the time.


----------



## Jon George (10 Jan 2016)

I'm back for this year!

Two targets for 2016 (back problems notwithstanding): this challenge and to get on a bike every day, however short the journey. I wish everyone good luck.


----------



## themosquitoking (10 Jan 2016)

Got my first one in today, an easy 50km around London town so nice and flat to ease me in gently to the new year. Aiming for a hilly 50 miles next time out.


----------



## 123456789 (11 Jan 2016)

I managed my first 50k this Sunday, was a bit grim first thing but brightened up.

Getting concerned about getting my 50 imperial as next weekend i'm away and for the following two one of the two days are also booked

May have to do it on the Turbo that's gotta be worth a bonus point!


----------



## Katherine (11 Jan 2016)

123456789 said:


> I managed my first 50k this Sunday, was a bit grim first thing but brightened up.
> 
> Getting concerned about getting my 50 imperial as next weekend i'm away and for the following two one of the two days are also booked
> 
> May have to do it on the Turbo that's gotta be worth a bonus point!


All challenge rides have to be done outside on your bike. Sorry.


----------



## 123456789 (11 Jan 2016)

Katherine said:


> All challenge rides have to be done outside on your bike. Sorry.



Thank goodness for that. 50 miles on a turbo is not appealing


----------



## MikeW-71 (11 Jan 2016)

Aaaaannnnd... We're off 

A total of 33 miles today on the shouty ORANGE bike to kick off the year. Nice day for it


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2016)

Definitely a lot more going for it this year!

I should get my January ride in within a few days, subject to weather etc.

I have to take delivery of a parcel tomorrow but if it comes in the morning I will do my ride in the afternoon before it gets dark.


----------



## Jon George (12 Jan 2016)

MikeW-71 said:


> Aaaaannnnd... We're off


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jan 2016)

So much for getting a longer ride in today ... I am still waiting for my parcel to arrive. I don't want to ride for long in the cold and dark just as the traffic is building up so unless the parcel arrives in the next few minutes, I will postpone my 50 km ride.

Scrub that ... I just checked the forecast - heavy rain from 2 pm onwards - ride cancelled! 

I will get on with installing software on my 'new' PC. (A friend donated a pretty decent computer to me when I was ill 3 years ago but I hadn't got round to using it.)


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Jan 2016)

As an additional incentive, I've decided to put £1 in a jar for every point I achieve in this challenge.

So that's £4 towards my next bike already...


----------



## 13 rider (12 Jan 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> As an additional incentive, I've decided to put £1 in a jar for every point I achieve in this challenge.
> 
> So that's £4 towards my next bike already...


That £3000 bike is only 96000 miles away


----------



## Sbudge (13 Jan 2016)

Hmmm, I can see March is going to be tricky. I've got a wedding anniversary, wife's birthday, 2 big family events, company awards ceremony, family weekend away and I reckon about 2 free days to do both my 50km and 50 mile rides (trying to do one of each every month)...and they're on consecutive days. Will have to figure it out somehow


----------



## 13 rider (13 Jan 2016)

Sbudge said:


> Hmmm, I can see March is going to be tricky. I've got a wedding anniversary, wife's birthday, 2 big family events, company awards ceremony, family weekend away and I reckon about 2 free days to do both my 50km and 50 mile rides (trying to do one of each every month)...and they're on consecutive days. Will have to figure it out somehow


I'd do the 50 m first as that can count for either km/m then try the lesser 50km the next day .I did both miles and kms last year and always got the miles in first


----------



## Katherine (13 Jan 2016)

Sbudge said:


> Hmmm, I can see March is going to be tricky. I've got a wedding anniversary, wife's birthday, 2 big family events, company awards ceremony, family weekend away and I reckon about 2 free days to do both my 50km and 50 mile rides (trying to do one of each every month)...and they're on consecutive days. Will have to figure it out somehow


Good luck


----------



## cosmicbike (14 Jan 2016)

Unintentionally underway today. Set out for my usual 15 miles, extended a bit then realised I'd be home at 21 miles, so after a ta and cake stop continued to the first 50km of the year.
Hopefully the next one will be warmer..


----------



## 13 rider (15 Jan 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> Unintentionally underway today. Set out for my usual 15 miles, extended a bit then realised I'd be home at 21 miles, so after a ta and cake stop continued to the first 50km of the year.
> Hopefully the next one will be warmer..


Welcome back @cosmicbike . Good to see your healths improved hopefully you will stay in good health to see it through


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Jan 2016)

I had plans for another 50km tomorrow morning, but the forecast now is sub-zero until lunchtime with a yellow warning for ice from t'Met Office, which is making me think twice. Apologies if that sounds a bit wussy, but this is my first winter on a bike in a looooong time and I'm reading all sorts of horror stories about icy roads a semi-slick road bike tyres.

The only sensible thing to do is get up and see how it looks. Worst case scenario I can do 20 laps of the estate as the bus route will have been gritted.


----------



## Lilliburlero (15 Jan 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> I had plans for another 50km tomorrow morning, but the forecast now is sub-zero until lunchtime with a yellow warning for ice from t'Met Office, which is making me think twice. Apologies if that sounds a bit wussy, but this is my first winter on a bike in a looooong time and I'm reading all sorts of horror stories about icy roads a semi-slick road bike tyres.
> 
> The only sensible thing to do is get up and see how it looks. Worst case scenario I can do 20 laps of the estate as the bus route will have been gritted.



I`m thinking of ditching the roadie this weekend and doing a 50 km on the mtb. There are lots of trails on my back door with Hicks Lodge just a couple of miles up the road. 

It`ll be slow (3+ hours I reckon), but my mtb could be my "get out of jail free card" in the Winter months


----------



## Spinney (15 Jan 2016)

Have you all realised you can now edit your posts in this forum - so in the ride logging thread you can have all your rides together in one post. 
It's not a requirement, just thought I'd point it out - I like being able to see all my qualifying rides in one place!


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Jan 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> I`m thinking of ditching the roadie this weekend and doing a 50 km on the mtb. There are lots of trails on my back door with Hicks Lodge just a couple of miles up the road.
> It`ll be slow (3+ hours I reckon), but my mtb could be my "get out of jail free card" in the Winter months



I know what you mean - I could use the hybrid with it's chunkier treaded tyres and accept a slower ride mainly off road (local bridleways and then a section of NCN R66 - hope it's frozen enough to get me across the boggy bits), but I haven't used it in nearly two months and I'm not sure it's talking to me...

Plus we're due snow on Sunday morning, so I'd definitely have to use the hybrid then and that would mean two days on the trot!


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jan 2016)

Spinney said:


> Have you all realised you can now edit your posts in this forum - so in the ride logging thread you can have all your rides together in one post.
> It's not a requirement, just thought I'd point it out - *I like being able to see all my qualifying rides in one place!*


So do I, but I also like to see the most recent ride posts last in the thread (normal forum style). I achieve that by copying my previous ride post, appending any new ride details, and then posting the updated version.


----------



## Spinney (16 Jan 2016)

I might do that then - and poss. delete the earlier one so as not to clutter up the thread.


----------



## Katherine (16 Jan 2016)

Spinney said:


> I might do that then - and poss. delete the earlier one so as not to clutter up the thread.


Actually, tystds that's a good idea!


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jan 2016)

Normally, that would not be a good idea because people might have replied to what was posted, but chatting about rides takes place in the sister (brother?) thread so it would be ok. That sounds like the ideal solution, not that we have thousands of people taking part, nor a shortage of space!


----------



## Buck (16 Jan 2016)

I'm chickening out of an outside ride today/this weekend but here's the question - if I ride a 50k on my Zwift/Turbo Trainer set up does that count?


----------



## Lilliburlero (16 Jan 2016)

Buck said:


> here's the question - if I ride a 50k on my Zwift/Turbo Trainer set up does that count?



No


----------



## Buck (16 Jan 2016)

Thought so, but worth the ask !!


----------



## cosmicbike (16 Jan 2016)

Spinney said:


> Have you all realised you can now edit your posts in this forum - so in the ride logging thread you can have all your rides together in one post.
> It's not a requirement, just thought I'd point it out - I like being able to see all my qualifying rides in one place!


We really should follow the 'imperial century' rules and post accordingly. I did at the start of last years challenge, so guess I should continue..

Edit:- And have just edited my post accordingly


----------



## Spinney (16 Jan 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Normally, that would not be a good idea because people might have replied to what was posted, but chatting about rides takes place in the *sister (brother?)* thread so it would be ok. That sounds like the ideal solution, not that we have thousands of people taking part, nor a shortage of space!


sibling thread doesn't quite sound right, does it?


----------



## Saluki (16 Jan 2016)

Finally got my 50km ride in for this month. It's half way through and I'd got nowhere near 50km over the last 2 weeks so very chuffed to have done it today. Very glad of the nobbly tyres on my CX bike. Very glad indeed. It was a bit brisk out there today.


----------



## Katherine (16 Jan 2016)

Saluki said:


> Finally got my 50km ride in for this month. It's half way through and I'd got nowhere near 50km over the last 2 weeks so very chuffed to have done it today. Very glad of the nobbly tyres on my CX bike. Very glad indeed. It was a bit brisk out there today.


Well done. It was too cold for me to stay out for long today.


----------



## Saluki (16 Jan 2016)

Katherine said:


> Well done. It was too cold for me to stay out for long today.


I popped back home after 18 miles, drank a nice hot choc and put my feet on the rad for 5 minutes while Hubster changed my rear light batteries out. I took my zippy cycling top off, put a fleece on and then my NightVision as I knew it would be dark when I would be coming back in. Bulkier but warm, I could feel the temperature dropping and it didn't start off overly high.


----------



## cosmicbike (16 Jan 2016)

Saluki said:


> I popped back home after 18 miles, drank a nice hot choc and put my feet on the rad for 5 minutes while Hubster changed my rear light batteries out. I took my zippy cycling top off, put a fleece on and then my NightVision as I knew it would be dark when I would be coming back in. Bulkier but warm, I could feel the temperature dropping and it didn't start off overly high.


 That's the way to do it. Have to confess I stopped at home briefly for a cuppa on my Thursday 50, mainly because I'm tight and refuse to pay £2 for a coffee when I'm only a few miles from my own house and kettle!


----------



## Saluki (16 Jan 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> That's the way to do it. Have to confess I stopped at home briefly for a cuppa on my Thursday 50, mainly because I'm tight and refuse to pay £2 for a coffee when I'm only a few miles from my own house and kettle!


The thing with living on a peninsular is that there are only so many roads out of the narrow bit, until you get to a fatter bit where you have more scope to explore. I am going to look at new routes tomorrow, if this lovely sunshine holds. Avoiding the A14 is key, as you can imagine. Might pop up to Ipswich tomorrow and see if I can get our Teresa to stick the kettle on. She'll be a good place to turn around at (Just realised that I make Teresa sound like a roundabout  good job she's not a cyclist)


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Jan 2016)

Well done to everyone who got a 50 in today. I had good intentions for another metric half, but the cold got the better of me at 18 miles.
I could have forced myself onwards, but for me cycling is about enjoying myself and if it's no fun then why bother?


----------



## Sbudge (17 Jan 2016)

Interesting one today. Uploaded a new 73km route into the Garmin that was going to take me miles away from anywhere I knew and just followed the little arrows.
20km in I got a double puncture (it was snowy and chilly too) and used up both of my tubes...so what to do? Turn back or press on into the unknown? Decided that wherever I got the next visit from the fairy I'd need a taxi anyway so pressed on.

In hindsight that was a bit daft because about 10km of the route turned out to be along a towpath away from roads so it would have been a long and slushy walk if I'd had an issue there. However when I finally did get the inevitable flat it was at the top of the last hill just 1km (all downhill) from home. Slow and very careful riding got me back...just. (A bit annoying because I fancied tacking on another 10km at the end and getting the imperial half too.) Bulk order of tubes and tyres now made.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Jan 2016)

@Sbudge and maybe also a packet of those "scabs" type self adhesive patches?


----------



## Sbudge (18 Jan 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> @Sbudge and maybe also a packet of those "scabs" type self adhesive patches?


Thanks, yes, I always carry a pack. Alas in the cold and snow I found either the patches, my fingers or my brain was failing(possibly all three!)


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Jan 2016)

So far zero rides in 2016. Just two weekends left to get my first 50 in. January last year I did 140 miles so I am a bit 'down' on my annual mileage already. Cest la vie.

First week of the new year I slipped in the mountains (despite wearing crampons) and bashed my elbow. No major damage, hospital X-ray revealed nothing, but it was in a sling for several days and still hurts a fair bit.

Then this weekend I had a migraine (I have maybe 3/4 a year) and whilst the pain is not as intense as some people have I feel flattened for several days afterwards with a strange light-headed feeling and am good for nothing. Everything aches and I feel listless.

On top of that we had a kitchen 'disaster' that revolved around an incompetent jerk of a plumber that cost me a couple of days to sort out. Grrrrr! I wish him harm.

So - that's the whinging done. 

More positively: unless it snows (we had a few inches at the weekend) or is sub-zero I am out for my January 50 this weekend. The plan is to scoff some Ibuprofen tab's, slap some Ibuprofen gel on my elbow, lightly strap it up, scoff some banana on toast and off I toddle.

Here's hoping.


----------



## Katherine (20 Jan 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> So far zero rides in 2016. Just two weekends left to get my first 50 in. January last year I did 140 miles so I am a bit 'down' on my annual mileage already. Cest la vie.
> 
> First week of the new year I slipped in the mountains (despite wearing crampons) and bashed my elbow. No major damage, hospital X-ray revealed nothing, but it was in a sling for several days and still hurts a fair bit.
> 
> ...


Good luck and hope you have an enjoyable ride.


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Jan 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> So far zero rides in 2016. Just two weekends left to get my first 50 in. January last year I did 140 miles so I am a bit 'down' on my annual mileage already. Cest la vie.
> 
> First week of the new year I slipped in the mountains (despite wearing crampons) and bashed my elbow. No major damage, hospital X-ray revealed nothing, but it was in a sling for several days and still hurts a fair bit.
> 
> ...



Good luck - Saturday is looking quite promising, weather wise. A good day for a ride (fingers crossed)


----------



## Sbudge (20 Jan 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> So far zero rides in 2016. Just two weekends left to get my first 50 in. January last year I did 140 miles so I am a bit 'down' on my annual mileage already. Cest la vie.
> 
> First week of the new year I slipped in the mountains (despite wearing crampons) and bashed my elbow. No major damage, hospital X-ray revealed nothing, but it was in a sling for several days and still hurts a fair bit.
> 
> ...


Definitely, good luck for the weekend. Looks promising!


----------



## Lilliburlero (20 Jan 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> So far zero rides in 2016. Just two weekends left to get my first 50 in. January last year I did 140 miles so I am a bit 'down' on my annual mileage already. Cest la vie.
> 
> First week of the new year I slipped in the mountains (despite wearing crampons) and bashed my elbow. No major damage, hospital X-ray revealed nothing, but it was in a sling for several days and still hurts a fair bit.
> 
> ...



Good luck from me too


----------



## Sbudge (21 Jan 2016)

OK so the only way I'm going to manage my goal of a 50km and 50 mile every month in 2016 for March is if I do a heavy one at the start of the month so....Sportive signed up for on 6th and it'll be my first 100km+ ride too! Gulp.


----------



## steveindenmark (22 Jan 2016)

I got my second 50km (57.4km) ride in today and have some observations.

The maximum temperature all day was -5 degrees and in the places were the wind was blowing it was closer to -9. I have the right gear and was warm all the way round except for my right big toe which was like a block of ice when I finished. After a hot shower it was almost back to normal. 

I have ridden shorter distances in much colder temperatures but this was a sustained effort and it was bloody cold. The last few kms I was starting to bonk and that is because it is a bit of a rigmarole stopping somewhere warmish, at -5 you start getting cold immediately. Then you have to get your gloves off, sort the flask and snacks out etc. I dont do gels. Its all a bit of a faff, But it is really important that you do it.

My first 50km this year was on January 1st and then today in -5 degrees. It looks like all my 50kms this year are going to be a bit different.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jan 2016)

Well, I finally got a decent ride in - I did 51 km or 32 of your imperial miles this afternoon.

The forecast was for a miserable start to the day but that the rain would eventually stop, then the mist and fog would clear and we would see some sunshine later on. Conditions would be mild and the wind would be fairly strong, but from a SW direction so not too chilly. They got it spot on!

The ride was sandwiched between the poor weather and sunset. I could have gone up and down the main road and got it done in daylight, but I decided to make it a bit more interesting by adding some hills and country lanes. As a result, my average speed was lower and I spent about 20 minutes riding back in the dark in evening traffic. Not too bad, but not really my thing. I could have got out 30 minutes earlier if I hadn't decided to have one more mug of tea before setting off. Next time I will be waiting ready to go when the weather improves.

I had only ridden 14 miles in the month leading up to today. I had a bad cold after Christmas and I had put a few extra pounds on so I was expecting to find the ride quite hard work. It was not as bad as I expected, though I have lost a lot of fitness since Christmas.

So, time to get stuck in! I am 317 miles down on my target for this stage of the year and it will take a month or two to claw that back.

I hope to get a couple of 100 km rides in before the end of January so I will be watching out for a two suitable dry days.


----------



## mike3121 (23 Jan 2016)

I still haven't been on a ride at all yet this year.
I have not been to well and working shifts dosent help, also my hybrid being out of action dosent help. 
Picked my hybrid up from the LBS yesterday it was in to get wobbly back wheel fixed a service and mud gaurds fitted,
I only have this Tuesday Wednesday and Thursday to get my 1st 50k of the year in!!!!!
wish me luck


----------



## Katherine (23 Jan 2016)

mike3121 said:


> I still haven't been on a ride at all yet this year.
> I have not been to well and working shifts dosent help, also my hybrid being out of action dosent help.
> Picked my hybrid up from the LBS yesterday it was in to get wobbly back wheel fixed a service and mud gaurds fitted,
> I only have this Tuesday Wednesday and Thursday to get my 1st 50k of the year in!!!!!
> wish me luck


I definitely wish you luck, with the bike, the weather and the miles, and hope you enjoy your ride.


----------



## Katherine (23 Jan 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Well, I finally got a decent ride in - I did 51 km or 32 of your imperial miles this afternoon.
> 
> The forecast was for a miserable start to the day but that the rain would eventually stop, then the mist and fog would clear and we would see some sunshine later on. Conditions would be mild and the wind would be fairly strong, but from a SW direction so not too chilly. They got it spot on!
> 
> ...


Well done!! You're off January's starting block.


----------



## Katherine (23 Jan 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> I got my second 50km (57.4km) ride in today and have some observations.
> 
> The maximum temperature all day was -5 degrees and in the places were the wind was blowing it was closer to -9. I have the right gear and was warm all the way round except for my right big toe which was like a block of ice when I finished. After a hot shower it was almost back to normal.
> 
> ...


Well done. It's bad enough taking gloves off in a few degrees. Can you put on some thinner gloves that you can still use your hands to open stuff.


----------



## Katherine (23 Jan 2016)

Sbudge said:


> OK so the only way I'm going to manage my goal of a 50km and 50 mile every month in 2016 for March is if I do a heavy one at the start of the month so....Sportive signed up for on 6th and it'll be my first 100km+ ride too! Gulp.


Good luck and enjoy it.


----------



## steveindenmark (23 Jan 2016)

Katherine said:


> Well done. It's bad enough taking gloves off in a few degrees. Can you put on some thinner gloves that you can still use your hands to open stuff.



I have thin liner gloves, thick outer gloves and windproof covers over them. But its not my hands that gets cold quickly when I stop, it is everything. Handling things isnt a problem.

I came out of the Supermarket last night and it was shockingly cold. Then I saw it had warmed up to -1 degree. I dont think we were made to cycle at -5 and below. But I see some people do.


----------



## Katherine (23 Jan 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> I have thin liner gloves, thick outer gloves and windproof covers over them. But its not my hands that gets cold quickly when I stop, it is everything. Handling things isnt a problem.
> 
> I came out of the Supermarket last night and it was shockingly cold. Then I saw it had warmed up to -1 degree. I dont think we were made to cycle at -5 and below. But I see some people do.


Yes, I see, too cold to stop, but you need fuel!


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Jan 2016)

Set out this morning with no plan, thinking that I _might_ make it a metric half.
I ended up enjoying things so much that I ended up doing an imperial half instead - all the better for being unplanned.
Plus I now have a couple of routes in mind to try and push on to a metric century next time I've got chance...

And another two quid in the jar


----------



## tallliman (23 Jan 2016)

Grand plans to ride both days this weekend but they may be in jeopardy as I took ano intriguing turn which added some miles to the ride. Loops at the end made it into a metric century. Not sure which thread to add it to. Unless I can add it to both?


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Jan 2016)

tallliman said:


> Grand plans to ride both days this weekend but they may be in jeopardy as I took ano intriguing turn which added some miles to the ride. Loops at the end made it into a metric century. Not sure which thread to add it to. Unless I can add it to both?


You can add it to both, the challenges are all independent. Or you could (as I have) make up your own personal rules that one ride can only go in one challenge - but the great thing about personal rules is that you can always break them if you want to. 

The danger is that if you add it to the metric ton challenge you have doomed yourself to having to ride another 11 metric tons this year.  (edit. Unless you are already in the metric ton challenge, in which case you are already doomed).


----------



## tallliman (24 Jan 2016)

I might just do that then! I may end up riding enough for them both.


----------



## Katherine (24 Jan 2016)

You should add it to the longest challenge distance, then if you complete that challenge, that is the star you get. If you miss a month, then you can drop down.


----------



## GinaC (24 Jan 2016)

Hi Guys, hope you don't mind me joining your challenge ..... I did 109 miles on the 10th of January with Kajsa Tylen in Essex. We stopped at Bicicletta _ well recommended if you are ever in Saffron Walden. It was a cold but nice day 
https://www.strava.com/activities/467484009


----------



## Sbudge (24 Jan 2016)

tallliman said:


> Grand plans to ride both days this weekend but they may be in jeopardy as I took ano intriguing turn which added some miles to the ride. Loops at the end made it into a metric century. Not sure which thread to add it to. Unless I can add it to both?



Yes, I took an 'intriguing' turn this weekend too. Straight down a muddy lane that gummed up the bike so badly I had to remove both wheels etc to unclog everything. My fault for being stubborn, should have detoured.


----------



## mike3121 (25 Jan 2016)

3 days to get my 1st ride in before I'm back in work on Friday.
the plan was to do it tomorrow but forecast heavy rain all day tomorrow!!!!
Wednesday is looking like the day to do it now
fingers crossed


----------



## mike3121 (27 Jan 2016)

Finally got out on a ride today. only a little bit of rain but strong winds so I done a just over 5 mile there and back route to get 32 miles 51km in


----------



## Saluki (28 Jan 2016)

A bit of a surprise today. Another 50km ride. It wasn't planned at all, but it seemed to happen so I let it.
I planned to ride home from Bentwaters, where our caravan is stored at the storage place there. The plan was Rendlesham - Woodbridge - Ipswich - home, but I was following the GPS as I don't know the area there at all. Bloody good job I was on the CX bike, I had to get off and walk twice as the mud was so bad across Rendlesham Forest. It had been tractored a bit there.
At Ipswich, I came out on the A1214, saw I'd done about 16 miles or so and thought that I might as well go back the 15 mile route, add a quick ride around the block at the end and do another 50km for the day. Either that or go the 12 miles back and be just 3 miles short. That's just rude.
The last 5 miles were rough, the last mile was a total slog. Happily, Hubster had not eaten my double choc mini muffin, that I had been saving. There might have been ructions if he had. The last 14 miles with a sciatica attack is not to be recommended. Just saying in case anyone is thinking of giving that a go, any time soon.


----------



## 13 rider (28 Jan 2016)

Saluki said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/471655177
> 16/1/16 108m climbed, 51.9km, Felixstowe Area. 1 Point
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/480517460
> ...


Yep that's spot on


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Jan 2016)

Jan 30 / 31.35 miles / 50.45 km / 2178' ascent / 11.8 mph

Home > Kendal > Natland > Levens > Brigsteer > Crossthwaite > Levens > Kendal > Home

1 point for the month.

Got this done with one day to spare. Only my second ride of the year - I did a sopping wet 18 on Tuesday this week.

A cold day and very windy which really affected my average speed - I'm ignoring my post-Xmas half stone of chub for the purpose of excuses. 

Got showered on twice and had a dose of hailstones which made a heck of a noise on my helmet and the road was very slithery for a while. A few of the climbs (none were overly long or mega steep) were tough going with the wind in my face.

Quite chuffed with myself as, although I did a reasonable number of rides over this distance in 2016, I would not have got out today if not for The Challenge. I'm a fair weather cyclist at heart - I only went out in the rain on Tuesday as prep' for this ride. Similarly, I could've easily made a no ride excuse out of my poorly elbow (mountain incident earlier in the month). 

One thing I did notice was that you end up 'clock watching' when you are trying to achieve a specific distance and by Christ did the miles climb slowly esp' the last 6 or 7. I need to think of a way round this for the rest of the year. Maybe mount my Edge upside down.


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Jan 2016)

Got out this morning and got another 54.4km ride in, but by heck was it cold. 
It was actually colder when I got back than it was when I set off and that headwind had to be experienced to be believed.
Quite pleased that i stuck it out and got the distance in, as it would have been easy to cut it short. But how would it have felt once I'd warmed up to have 'only' done 45km..?


----------



## 13 rider (30 Jan 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Got out this morning and got another 54.4km ride in, but by heck was it cold.
> It was actually colder when I got back than it was when I set off and that headwind had to be experienced to be believed.
> Quite pleased that i stuck it out and got the distance in, as it would have been easy to cut it short. But how would it have felt once I'd warmed up to have 'only' done 45km..?


I see you have caught the half century disease ,no longer can you ride for 20 + miles it has to be 31.3 I suffered this last year .this challenge does get you upping the miles .


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Jan 2016)

13 rider said:


> I see your caught the half century disease ,no longer can you ride for 20 + miles it has to be 31.3 I suffered this last year .this challenge does get you upping the miles .



Oh yes - I could have taken the easy option through Thorner from Bramham which is more direct - I'd still have had the headwind to contend with, but it's quite a bit more sheltered and a good few miles shorter. 
But that would never do would it?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Jan 2016)

13 rider said:


> I see you have caught the half century disease ,no longer can you ride for 20 + miles it has to be 31.3 I suffered this last year .this challenge does get you upping the miles .



I thought it was 31.07 (?)


----------



## 13 rider (30 Jan 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I thought it was 31.07 (?)


Not sure of the exact conversion rate I use the rough times 5 divide by 8 which works out at 31.25 so I use 31.3 to be on the safe side .


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Jan 2016)

13 rider said:


> Not sure of the exact conversion rate I use the rough times 5 divide by 8 which works out at 31.25 so I use 31.3 to be on the safe side .



http://www.convertkmtomiles.co.uk/


----------



## 13 rider (31 Jan 2016)

pauldavid said:


> *31st January, 50.16 km. *Hull, Beverley, Cherry Burton, Leconfield and return loop with a couple of laps of our estate to make up the distance. Thought I was going to fail at the first hurdle and not get a qualifying ride in the first month having been off the bike ill. Let's hope it starts getting easier next month!
> 
> *Running total, 1 point.*


Left that late ! Welcome to the challenge.


----------



## Gert Lush (31 Jan 2016)

Missed it  

Was ill for two weeks with a bad chest cough and as soon as that went I've come down with a cold. I did try for one but had a funny episode at 8 miles so abandoned. But oh well, not the end of the world


----------



## 13 rider (31 Jan 2016)

Last year I did a separate 50km and 50m ride each month just as an extra challenge and the plan was to do the same this year. I have complicated it further by entering the metric century challenge as well so this months long ride has been used it that challenge and not believing in using a ride in two challenges I was a 50 miler short .So last chance today and managed it got out this afternoon being chased by fading light so had to press on but managed it so all three challenges still on course


----------



## 13 rider (31 Jan 2016)

Gert Lush said:


> Missed it
> 
> Was ill for two weeks with a bad chest cough and as soon as that went I've come down with a cold. I did try for one but had a funny episode at 8 miles so abandoned. But oh well, not the end of the world


That's bad luck mate . You can still join any time for a challenge but obviously you need Jan to Dec rides to complete .


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Feb 2016)

I had half a mind to try to enter all three challenges independently (100mi, 100km and 50mi/km). I'm already started on the first two. Fortunately for me I was super busy this weekend and didn't manage to get out on my bike, so I missed my last chance to enter the 50. Best of luck everyone!


----------



## Katherine (1 Feb 2016)

So, has anyone counted how many people are in this challenge? There seem to be loads


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Feb 2016)

GinaC said:


> Cold night ride with Basildon Cycling group 38.8 m 28th Jan
> https://www.strava.com/activities/480714970
> Soggy ride with Essex Roads 72,8 m 31st Jan, 1 fall 1 puncture not me !!
> https://www.strava.com/activities/482746874
> 4 points - 27 Points total



I doubt I'll get 27 points for the whole year.


Katherine said:


> So, has anyone counted how many people are in this challenge? There seem to be loads



@Katherine 

Shall we start with your post & everyone who is 'in' just copies, pastes & adds their name? I was thinking the same question too - would be nice to know.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Feb 2016)

Katherine said:


> So, has anyone counted how many people are in this challenge? There seem to be loads


I counted 36 , 21 posted last Jan so a big increase . Let's see if more than 7 make it this year . Good luck everyone.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Feb 2016)

13 rider said:


> I counted 36 , 21 posted last Jan so a big increase . Let's see if more than 7 make it this year . Good lock everyone.



@13 rider 

So that was the total (7) who made it last year then?

Just clarifying - sorry if the question is a bit dopey!


----------



## Katherine (1 Feb 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @13 rider
> 
> So that was the total (7) who made it last year then?
> 
> Just clarifying - sorry if the question is a bit dopey!



That's right. 7 people completed the challenge last year, out of the 21 who started in the January. There should be a lot more this year.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Feb 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @13 rider
> 
> So that was the total (7) who made it last year then?
> 
> Just clarifying - sorry if the question is a bit dopey!


 Yes the magnificent seven @13 rider ,@ColinJ ,@MikeW-71 ,@Spinney ,@gavgav ,@themosquitoking and last but not least @Katherine


----------



## Jon George (2 Feb 2016)

I'm thinking about using this challenge as a training springboard to go for another 100 miler this year. But let's see how I feel in a couple of months, hey? I will keep you posted ...


----------



## HertzvanRental (2 Feb 2016)

Katherine said:


> So, has anyone counted how many people are in this challenge? There seem to be loads


Not sure if this is the right way to go about it, but I'm in the challenge. January-5points.


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Feb 2016)

Jon George said:


> I'm thinking about using this challenge as a training springboard to go for another 100 miler this year. But let's see how I feel in a couple of months, hey? I will keep you posted ...



I want to get the metric and imperial centuries in the bag this year as well, but I doubt I could manage one at the minute (or every month!).
Roll on the long days and warmer weather.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Feb 2016)

HertzvanRental said:


> Not sure if this is the right way to go about it, but I'm in the challenge. January-5points.



@HertzvanRental 

Have a look at the actual challenge thread (below) and the OP describes how to use it and then update from there. Good luck this year!

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-2016-half-century-50-km-or-50-mile-a-month-challenge.193107/


----------



## HertzvanRental (2 Feb 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @HertzvanRental
> 
> Have a look at the actual challenge thread (below) and the OP describes how to use it and then update from there. Good luck this year!
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-2016-half-century-50-km-or-50-mile-a-month-challenge.193107/


Thanks. I post on that thread but somebody was asking for confirmation of who was "in"!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Feb 2016)

HertzvanRental said:


> Thanks. I post on that thread but somebody was asking for confirmation of who was "in"!



Sorry - my misunderstanding.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Feb 2016)

GinaC said:


> Beautiful evening ride with Basildon Cycling Group 38m
> https://www.strava.com/activities/485942035
> 1 point - 30 total


Hi Gina you seem to be posting in the wrong thread should be in the challenge thread not the chatzone.
Well done on the points so far I only managed 70 odd points last year , your on 30 in the first month .
You should reach your target mileage easily at this rate


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Feb 2016)

Two rides planned for the weekend despite iffy weather forecast - and last night I get a sore throat that loomed out of nowhere at precisely 7.07pm. 

I'm now aching all over with a drippy snout contemplating what to do as I clearly have a dose of the sniffles.

What's the score? Do you ride through sniffles or laze about feeling sorry for yourself but secure in the knowledge that you are doing the right thing for your body?

NB: my arm still hurts from my mountain accident a few weeks back. Not sure if this ought to be a factor or not.

Advice appreciated. Do I go or do I stay?

PS: @GinaC You do know how to make an old man feel inadequate - 30 points already!


----------



## Katherine (5 Feb 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Two rides planned for the weekend despite iffy weather forecast - and last night I get a sore throat that loomed out of nowhere at precisely 7.07pm.
> 
> I'm now aching all over with a drippy snout contemplating what to do as I clearly have a dose of the sniffles.
> 
> ...




Feeling like you, sore throat, blocked nose, achey etc. I'll be missing out on a bike ride this weekend. I'd rather get better!!


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Feb 2016)

Ground out a wet and cold 58.3km this morning. Glad to bank my half century for this month nice and early - the rain arrived when I was at pretty much the furthest point from home so there was no option of wimping out (although it did ensure it would be a metric half, not an imperial one). 
I've got plans for tomorrow that will limit bike riding opportunities, so naturally tomorrow morning looks set for wall to wall sunshine around here, just with 30+mph winds...if the Met Office is to be believed.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Feb 2016)

Well done to everyone who is up & running for Feb'.

No Feb' points yet as I have been guzzling Benylin to damp down the hacking cough that feels like the night of a thousand knives in my chest.

Hurry up next weekend!


----------



## 13 rider (7 Feb 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Well done to everyone who is up & running for Feb'.
> 
> No Feb' points yet as I have been guzzling Benylin to damp down the hacking cough that feels like the night of a thousand knives in my chest.
> 
> Hurry up next weekend!


I not off the mark yet usually I like to get a ride in early but today I rode a metric century as I'm doing that challenge as well and am doing separate rides for each challenge so next weekend for me . plenty of time yet for you to get well


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Feb 2016)

What a day to get the metric 50 in. Met with a new riding companion, somewhat nervous about riding with someone else for the first time as never know how far/how fast to go. Turns out we both like the same sort of speed, don' like hill (but do them anyway), and 25 miles or so is about right. So after a 25 mile ride, and still a couple from home, I reckoned on making the most of the sunshine and stretched the 2 miles home into 6 and a bit. Good to get the February ride under my belt so early on, and now looking forward to more good rides with company


----------



## GinaC (7 Feb 2016)

13 rider said:


> Hi Gina you seem to be posting in the wrong thread should be in the challenge thread not the chatzone.
> Well done on the points so far I only managed 70 odd points last year , your on 30 in the first month .
> You should reach your target mileage easily at this rate


Sorry new to these forum malarkey ...


----------



## 13 rider (7 Feb 2016)

GinaC said:


> Sorry new to these forum malarkey ...


No problems


----------



## tallliman (7 Feb 2016)

Looks like I need a good weekend next week. Might be my only chance for a 50miler


----------



## Jon George (9 Feb 2016)

Popped in another 50km+ this morning in my on-going attempt to build up some stamina (and inclination) to do another imperial 100 this year to go with the two I did in 2014. It seems I'm going to have to put a bit more effort into proper recovery feeding as it's now early evening and I'm still feeling a bit drained.


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Feb 2016)

Jon George said:


> Popped in another 50km+ this morning in my on-going attempt to build up some stamina (and inclination) to do another imperial 100 this year to go with the two I did in 2014. It seems I'm going to have to put a bit more effort into proper recovery feeding as it's now early evening and I'm still feeling a bit drained.



Sounds like you're not getting enough cake.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2016)

We finally got a nice day here - there was lovely sunshine all day. I decided that I would go out and do a 50 km ride.

A friend rang just before I set off and asked if I fancied meeting her at the cafe in Heptonstall for coffee/cake/chat. I said yes and thought that I would have enough time to get most of the 50 km in before the cafe and finish off post-cafe.

I spent ages looking for my bike lock but could not find it so I decided that I would sit outside the cafe and keep an eye on my bike. (That cafe is towards the top of a steep hill so I could be watching my bike from just a few feet away inside the cafe but be unable to get out in time to catch any scumbag bike thief who chose to jump on it and dash off down the hill!)

It was nice sitting in the sunshine but there was a cold wind blowing. I had got a good sweat on riding up the aforementioned steep hill and once the sweat cooled I eventually started to shiver with cold. I set off again but I had lost the motivation to complete the half metric century - I just wanted to get back in the warm at home and have a shower.

On the way back, the front of my bike started to feel a bit odd so I stopped to investigate and discovered that I had a slow front wheel puncture. I was able to ride back to within 200 yards of home and then walk the rest of the way. If I had continued on my hilly 50 km ride I would have been trying to fix the puncture with frozen hands in a bitter wind on a lonely road up on the tops as the sun was going down. Result - ha ha! (I still managed a hilly 43 km ride, so I'm not complaining.)

*PS* I have just been sorting the front wheel out ready for a ride this afternoon. There is a small cut in the tube but I can't find anything in the tyre. There are a few very tiny holes in the tyre so I think a very sharp object must have penetrated through to the tube but not actually got stuck in the tyre. I'll be annoyed if the new tube gets punctured by an unseen object hiding in there somewhere!

I didn't get out this afternoon in the end, but I did put a new tube in and it hasn't gone flat so it looks like I was right about the cause of the puncture.


----------



## Lilliburlero (12 Feb 2016)

Finally got my February ride in today . I`m hoping to sneak another one in this weekend, weather permitting....


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Feb 2016)

Was hoping to squeeze in a cheeky metric half today but time got away from me and I only had long enough to get 25 miles in. 
And by heck it was cold out there - average temperature 3°C 

Tomorrow looks like it might be a better bet, if not any warmer...


----------



## MikeW-71 (13 Feb 2016)

50K today! 

Windy and a shower but a good ride on the shouty orange bike. The more I ride it, the more I like it TBH


----------



## 13 rider (13 Feb 2016)

MikeW-71 said:


> 50K today!
> 
> Windy and a shower but a good ride on the shouty orange bike. The more I ride it, the more I like it TBH


Good effort mike . just read report in your ride today .good on you for getting out .


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Feb 2016)

Got up early and ground out a hard won 55.55km in sub zero temperatures and enjoyed a delightful hail shower.
And broke a spoke just for good measure...report to follow once I've thawed out


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Feb 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Got up early and ground out a hard won 55.55km in sub zero temperatures and enjoyed a delightful hail shower.
> And broke a spoke just for good measure...report to follow once I've thawed out



Full marks for achieving the February 'Four Digits Exactly the Same' challenge.


----------



## Milkfloat (14 Feb 2016)

What was planned as a post lunch cruise back from the mother-in-law's turned into a slog into a strong rainy headwind the whole way. Not only that, but I made a couple of navigation errors which found me bouncing along muddy paths and through some fields. Not exactly what I wanted on my freshly serviced carbon road bike. Well at least I have proven it possible, but I certainly had to work far harder than I wanted. I could not face going out thus morning.


----------



## Lilliburlero (14 Feb 2016)

Popped in another 50km today, but this time it was on the mtb just to see if I could do it (the mtb is my plan B crap weather get out of jail free card). The ride took me 3 hours, included 4 laps of Hicks Lodge and I helped out a fellow cyclist for the first time by lending him my bike spanner to tighten his pedal 

I`v just noticed that i`v put "route 66" instead of "63" on my strava


----------



## cosmicbike (14 Feb 2016)

After doing 27 miles with cycling companion it seemed a bit rude not to continue to make the metric half, so that's another for me, and only a week apart. Back to work next week so the miles go up with commuting, but I think it's going to be March for the next 50..


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Feb 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> And broke a spoke just for good measure...report to follow once I've thawed out



Bike dropped off for fixing this morning, they reckon it should be done by Tuesday...not that I've any chance of getting out on it before next weekend with everything I've got on this week.


----------



## Katherine (14 Feb 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Bike dropped off for fixing this morning, they reckon it should be done by Tuesday...not that I've any chance of getting out on it before next weekend with everything I've got on this week.


Well, just look forward to next weekend.


----------



## Saluki (17 Feb 2016)

Nice night ride tonight. I rode my usual Home to Hospital to meet hubster. I was early, or he was late, one or the other, so I did 3 laps of the hospital complex and then thought 'sod this, it's cold' and texted him and said that I was heading home past Sainsbury's and up Felixstowe Road and he could scoop me as he passed. When I got to the point where I needed to make a decision as Hubster would want to go on the duel carriageway and me on the cyclepath, I texted again to discover the the first one hadn't sent. I said I was riding home and for him to put the kettle on.

I carried on, crossed over to the cyclepath and misjudged it a bit and slid on some ice and crashed into the kerb. I got up, checked if Eric the bike was OK - he was I think - and carried on. I figured that nothing was broken as I could stand up and my hands moved.

I headed off to Trimley, Walton and then headed off up Gulpher Road to add the extra required to do 50km without passing my home and depressing myself. Nothing worse than having to go past home when it's 2 degrees (allegedly, there was a lot of ice on the roads for 2 degrees). This brought me out at Old Felixstowe so I rode down the hill to the end of the Prom. End to end, the prom is 3km so I figured that would probably do the job for me. I checked the garmin at the loos at the end of our road, on the prom and it was over the 31 miles so I thought 'that'll do' and headed up our road and into my gate.

I have a nice hole in my elbow and an 'egg' on it. My hip is swollen and I think bruised. My legs were reddish from the cold so it was hard to see. I bashed my knee a bit too. I don't think I'm getting any guitar practice tonight, my right side took a bit of a battering. Heigh ho, it's the first off I've had for a while. I had to laugh at Strava as I got 2 PBs tonight, both was on my way home, 5 miles from home, after falling off and starting to stiffen up. I am not going to crash my bike to get PBs though, I'd rather be slower and not hurting.
I have had painkillers and hot chocolate. I bashed my stupid wrist too but it was largely protected by the cuffs of my Sealskinz gloves and the cuffs of my jacket. I haven't checked to see if that's damaged yet. My arm is bleeding so I am guessing that it might be. Gloom. I like my Nightvision.


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Feb 2016)

@Saluki That's a like for getting back on and getting the miles in. Well done and GWS!


----------



## Saluki (17 Feb 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> @Saluki That's a like for getting back on and getting the miles in. Well done and GWS!


Bit of a rough night and I'm as stiff as a board this morning. I have decided that walking and moving about is for other people.
My NightVision is fine, absolutely unharmed. I don't know how I cut and scraped my arm and didn't damage my jacket, but I did and am pleased that I don't need to replace it. They are expensive.


----------



## Katherine (17 Feb 2016)

Saluki said:


> Bit of a rough night and I'm as stiff as a board this morning. I have decided that walking and moving about is for other people.
> My NightVision is fine, absolutely unharmed. I don't know how I cut and scraped my arm and didn't damage my jacket, but I did and am pleased that I don't need to replace it. They are expensive.



Well done. 
Yeah, take it easy today!


----------



## Saluki (17 Feb 2016)

Katherine said:


> Well done.
> Yeah, take it easy today!


I will be taking it very easy. It took me 20 minutes to get from the shower room to the living room today. It's only about 30 feet. I've taken some painkillers and rubbed arnica in the unbroken skin bits. If the dogs think that they are getting a long yomp up the beach today, they can think on.


----------



## 123456789 (18 Feb 2016)

I haven't been able to ride so far this month as I have had stitches in but they are out now.

Unfortunately I'm visiting relatives this weekend so that only leaves next weekend to get a 50 miler in - I hope the weathers OK


----------



## mike3121 (18 Feb 2016)

Ive not had the opportunity to have a ride yet this month, busy working and partying, I have Monday penciled in for a 50k


----------



## Lilliburlero (18 Feb 2016)

Saluki said:


> I will be taking it very easy. It took me 20 minutes to get from the shower room to the living room today. It's only about 30 feet. I've taken some painkillers and rubbed arnica in the unbroken skin bits. If the dogs think that they are getting a long yomp up the beach today, they can think on.



Sounds awful 

Hope you mend quickly and in time for your March 50km ride


----------



## Saluki (18 Feb 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> Sounds awful
> 
> Hope you mend quickly and in time for your March 50km ride


I did chuff all yesterday. Tucked up in bed for 10pm (moments after Midsomer Murders) and slept like the dead, until nearly 10am. Hubster told work that there was no way that I could lift a Labradoodle or play a guitar, let alone drive 60 miles each way, and let me sleep. I'm still stiff but got a walk in today and managed to cook tea, have a shower and move about without making noise. The bruise on my shoulder was unexpected. It aches like anything but I didn't know that I'd bashed it until last night.

I thought I might throw a leg over my bike today but it's about 1 degree out, so I'll leave it until tomorrow. I want to turn my pedals sooner rather than later


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Feb 2016)

52.96km (32.91 miles) done this morning. 
Tried to play clever by cycling out roughly into the wind, trying to ensure I'd have it to my back for at least part of the return.
Discovered that no matter how strong the tailwind was, it wasn't going to shift me up the cliff I had to tackle...report to follow in the usual place!


----------



## mike3121 (22 Feb 2016)

I got my 50k in today, well 51.45
All I can say is I had the wind against me there and back!


----------



## Lilliburlero (26 Feb 2016)

The weather is looking good enough to pop in another 50km this weekend, but my mind is set on a 100km  . I`m just a bit concerned about recording it on strava through my phone.... I did a 25km mtb ride last Sunday and it did not/will not sync .


----------



## 13 rider (26 Feb 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> The weather is looking good enough to pop in another 50km this weekend, but my mind is set on a 100km  . I`m just a bit concerned about recording it on strava through my phone.... I did a 25km mtb ride last Sunday and it did not/will not sync .


Have you tried turning the WiFi off on your phone then back on and letting it sync . This seems to work for me with snyc issues


----------



## Lilliburlero (26 Feb 2016)

13 rider said:


> Have you tried turning the WiFi off on your phone then back on and letting it sync . This seems to work for me with snyc issues



Cheers buddy, I`ll try that 

Edit.... My daughter will try that when she gets home, because I have no idea how to do it whatsoever


----------



## NorthernDave (26 Feb 2016)

Yep, weather looks good this weekend here too - dry and just light winds. Have to wrap up warm though as it looks like being blinking cold again...


----------



## Lilliburlero (26 Feb 2016)

13 rider said:


> Have you tried turning the WiFi off on your phone then back on and letting it sync . This seems to work for me with snyc issues



I managed to do that, but to no avail... All is well though as I`v just gone around the block and my strava is recording like it should 

http://www.strava.com/activities/503016312


----------



## NorthernDave (27 Feb 2016)

By blinking heck, it was cold this morning. 
So you can imagine my pleasure at getting in a sneaky 50-miler before the month end. 
Details in the relevant threads.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Feb 2016)

33.11 miles / 53.29 km / 2221' ascent / 13.0 mph

Just snuck this in before the end of the month albeit with a days grace due to the vagaries of the Gregorian calendar.

Brings me up to the heady total of 2 points.

Very cold start as I was underway by just before 8am and Mr Sun hadn't fully dragged his carcass over the tops of the hills to the East of the county.

Some slithery icy patches needed avoiding although the Gritters did a good job last night as they even managed to get a fair few lanes salted which is not always the case - bike has been hosed and is drying in the sun. I hate salt on my bike. 

Lovely views of the mountains to the North on the way out to Arnside. In fact lovely views wherever I looked - a fine day for pootling along.

Today's 'I Wish You Harm' award goes to the idiot driving the big silver Openreach van very fast along the skinny (8-9' wide) Cumbria Cycleway by Milnethorpe in the opposite direction to me. I couldn't get off the road as it was very wet, muddy and slippery grass to the side so I had to stay snugged over as far as I could get on the tarmac and got a good buffeting as he hurtled past. 

However, it didn't spoil a lovely ride and my banana on toast at the end of it made it all worthwhile.

Here's to next month's effort.

Well done to everyone who is 'still in'.


----------



## Lilliburlero (28 Feb 2016)

That 100 km ride that I had in mind today got ditched due to my body telling me to get stuffed , so I had to settle for another 50 km. I don`t know what was up with me today, I was right off it for some reason.... I had to take a 10 minute rest after tackling a short steep climb just 15 km into my ride, I felt spent 

Got to look at the positives though, that`s my 6th 50 km ride of the year 

Loving this challenge, its getting me out


----------



## tallliman (28 Feb 2016)

@Lilliburlero, it's 50 km more than nothing!

Updated my standings after the last few weeks of crazy rides. I just need to find out if I can do those distances alone now!


----------



## 13 rider (28 Feb 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Well done to everyone who is 'still in'.


As the self appointed unofficial adjudicator of this thread . I have counted 31 people still in , We may have lost one of the magnificent seven(last year finishers) @themosquitoking has not post a Feb ride . Still a day to go everyone to get rides in and posted .
Just gone back though the thread and found another so 32 .just a reminder please post a new post for each ride and don't just edit original post it makes it easier to find and saves trawling 11 pages so far


----------



## Lilliburlero (28 Feb 2016)

tallliman said:


> it's 50 km more than nothing!



Yep, that`s how i`m looking at it 

...and well done on your 100 mile ride yesterday


----------



## tallliman (28 Feb 2016)

Thank you!!


----------



## themosquitoking (28 Feb 2016)

13 rider said:


> As the self appointed unofficial adjudicator of this thread . I have counted 31 people still in , We may have lost one of the magnificent seven(last year finishers) @themosquitoking has not post a Feb ride . Still a day to go everyone to get rides in and posted .
> Just gone back though the thread and found another so 32 .just a reminder please post a new post for each ride and don't just edit original post it makes it easier to find and saves trawling 11 pages so far


I think i might have fallen at the second hurdle this year unfortunately, only had time fir three rides this month and each time it was just far too cold for me to stay out long enough, i had five layers on yesterday and i could only manage 90 minutes. Silver lining though is that i might have found my new bike today, i'll still be out riding every month for the required distance but i've lost my star this year.


----------



## 13 rider (28 Feb 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> I think i might have fallen at the second hurdle this year unfortunately, only had time fir three rides this month and each time it was just far too cold for me to stay out long enough, i had five layers on yesterday and i could only manage 90 minutes. Silver lining though is that i might have found my new bike today, i'll still be out riding every month for the required distance but i've lost my star this year.


That's bad luck ,yes it's been a horrid month cold and windy I found today properly cold this morning .Hope your new bike gets some rides in nicer weather


----------



## Lilliburlero (28 Feb 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> I think i might have fallen at the second hurdle this year unfortunately, only had time fir three rides this month and each time it was just far too cold for me to stay out long enough, i had five layers on yesterday and i could only manage 90 minutes. Silver lining though is that i might have found my new bike today, i'll still be out riding every month for the required distance but i've lost my star this year.



You still have 1 day left to do it 

“In peace there's nothing so becomes a man as modest stillness and humility; but when the blast of war blows in our ears, then imitate the action of the tiger; stiffen the sinews, summon up the blood, disguise fair nature with hard-favor'd rage.”


----------



## Katherine (28 Feb 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> I think i might have fallen at the second hurdle this year unfortunately, only had time fir three rides this month and each time it was just far too cold for me to stay out long enough, i had five layers on yesterday and i could only manage 90 minutes. Silver lining though is that i might have found my new bike today, i'll still be out riding every month for the required distance but i've lost my star this year.



Sorry to hear that, the wind was cold yesterday.I haven't done many longer rides this month either, not many past the 26 mile distance. 
Well done for getting out in the first place. Enjoy your riding and your new bike.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Feb 2016)

13 rider said:


> *As the self appointed unofficial adjudicator of this thread* . I have counted 31 people still in , We may have lost one of the magnificent seven(last year finishers) @themosquitoking has not post a Feb ride . Still a day to go everyone to get rides in and posted .
> Just gone back though the thread and found another so 32 .just a reminder please post a new post for each ride and don't just edit original post it makes it easier to find and saves trawling 11 pages so far



@13 rider 

You are doing a great job - thanks. Saves us all a load of work.


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Feb 2016)

I have a question. To which I probably know the answer.

Does the 50 km ride need to be continuous. Or does taking an hour or two in the middle for lunch make it 2 rides?


----------



## Katherine (29 Feb 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> I have a question. To which I probably know the answer.
> 
> Does the 50 km ride need to be continuous. Or does taking an hour or two in the middle for lunch make it 2 rides?



Breaks are good. Ride has to be taken within the same 24 hours. All my Chorlton Wanderers rides involve a pub stop!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Feb 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> I have a question. To which I probably know the answer.
> 
> Does the 50 km ride need to be continuous. Or does taking an hour or two in the middle for lunch make it 2 rides?



Rules aside - I prefer to do mine in one hit. It's tricky to know what's right. A 5/10/15 minute break on a ride that takes 2-3 hours seems ok to me. But two rides of just over an hour with eg 8 hours apart would be two rides in my book.

Not my rules though and I guess everyone does it their own way - main thing is just to get out there and keep at it.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Feb 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> I have a question. To which I probably know the answer.
> 
> Does the 50 km ride need to be continuous. Or does taking an hour or two in the middle for lunch make it 2 rides?


At the end of the day the challenge is about challenge yourself to ride some miles and you are only competing against yourself . I work on the policy if YOU think the ride should count it counts so breaks are fine


----------



## tallliman (29 Feb 2016)

I'd agree with the above. I don't count my 20miles commutes as 1 40 mile ride as there's too big a gap between them. However, all of my 70+ mile rides have a nice lunch break in.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Feb 2016)

lpretro1 said:


> Have failed at first hurdle - due to a painful back injury I have now missed February's opportunity to get one of these in


Sorry to hear that . Hope your back heals soon . nothing funny about a bad back .


----------



## lpretro1 (29 Feb 2016)

13 rider said:


> Sorry to hear that . Hope your back heals soon . nothing funny about a bad back .


Cheers. I'm back on the bike now but just being a bit careful until I know it's ok - don't want to set it back as Doc said it could take 6-8 weeks to settle down. Just ran out of time for February it being a shorter month. I'll still try to do the challenge for the other months as it gives me something to aim at


----------



## 13 rider (29 Feb 2016)

lpretro1 said:


> Cheers. I'm back on the bike now but just being a bit careful until I know it's ok - don't want to set it back as Doc said it could take 6-8 weeks to settle down. Just ran out of time for February it being a shorter month. I'll still try to do the challenge for the other months as it gives me something to aim at


Good to hear your mending . Don't rush the recovery . Nothing to stop you posting other months like you say just that bit of extra motivation


----------



## kapelmuur (2 Mar 2016)

I'm a newbie and have just discovered this thread but Colin has kindly said that I can join in retrospectively, so here are my qualifying rides to date.

January
https://www.strava.com/activities/463557620 58.7 km Altrincham - Appleton Thorn & return.
https://www.strava.com/activities/473731232 50.8 km Altrincham -Radbrook Hall (Knutsford) & return
https://www.strava.com/activities/478236568 53.6 km Altrincham - Alderley Edge & return
https://www.strava.com/activities/480478599 54.7 km Altrincham - Alderley Edge & return (inc. Woodbrook Road cobbled climb!)

February
https://www.strava.com/activities/486408421 58.3 km Altrincham - Great Budworth & return
https://www.strava.com/activities/489487342 54.4 km Altrincham - Pickmere & return
https://www.strava.com/activities/492628770 54.7 km Woodbrook Road cobbles again
https://www.strava.com/activities/494143061 65.7 km Altrincham - Little leigh & return
https://www.strava.com/activities/494143061 50.4 km Altrincham - Sworton Heath & return
https://www.strava.com/activities/503843993 61.7 km Altrincham - Mottram St Andrew & return
https://www.strava.com/activities/505362685 52.3 km Altrincham - Feldy & return

So that's 11 rides for 11 points.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2016)

Oh dear, I knew that I was struggling to get going this year but I have just realised that I have accidentally dropped out of my own challenge! 

I had it in my mind that I had already done a 50 km ride in February but I forgot that I had cut it short by 7 km. And for that reason ... _I am out_! 

I have now dropped out of the metric a month, the half metric a month, and am nearly 840 miles down on my target mileage for the year to date. I had better pull my finger out soon or this cycling year will turn out to be a bit of a dud.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Mar 2016)

kapelmuur said:


> I'm a newbie and have just discovered this thread but Colin has kindly said that I can join in retrospectively, so here are my qualifying rides to date.
> 
> January
> https://www.strava.com/activities/463557620 58.7 km Altrincham - Appleton Thorn & return.
> ...


Welcome aboard . Just one thing you've posted your rides in the chatzone thread.should be posted in the challenge thread .. Good luck for the rest of the year


----------



## 13 rider (2 Mar 2016)

ColinJ said:


> January 22nd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Littleborough, A58 (Blackstone Edge), Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Blackstone Edge, A58, Littleborough, Todmorden. 1 point.
> 
> February 3rd: 51 km (32 miles). Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Road, Hubberton Green, High Stones Road, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden. 1 point.
> 
> Total points so far in 2016: 2.


Fogotton that one @ColinJ 
I think your still in


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2016)

13 rider said:


> Fogotton that one @ColinJ
> I think your still in


D'oh! I searched this Chatzone thread for my posts rather than the actual rides thread. I _thought_ I had done a 50km ride but found mention of the aborted one in this thread and thought that was it. The cock up was actually convincing myself that I had cocked up! 

(I think I need to get a good night's sleep tonight having only had about 4 hours a night the past few nights.)


----------



## tallliman (2 Mar 2016)

Welcome back @ColinJ!!


----------



## Katherine (2 Mar 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Oh dear, I knew that I was struggling to get going this year but I have just realised that I have accidentally dropped out of my own challenge!
> 
> I had it in my mind that I had already done a 50 km ride in February but I forgot that I had cut it short by 7 km. And for that reason ... _I am out_!
> 
> I have now dropped out of the metric a month, the half metric a month, and am nearly 840 miles down on my target mileage for the year to date. I had better pull my finger out soon or this cycling year will turn out to be a bit of a dud.



Oops, sorry to hear that. Hope you can catch up. Please post your half centuries, even if you don't qualify for a star, then you'll be already in it for next year.


----------



## Katherine (2 Mar 2016)

13 rider said:


> Fogotton that one @ColinJ
> I think your still in





ColinJ said:


> D'oh! I searched this Chatzone thread for my posts rather than the actual rides thread. I _thought_ I had done a 50km ride but found mention of the aborted one in this thread and thought that was it. The cock up was actually convincing myself that I had cocked up!
> 
> (I think I need to get a good night's sleep tonight having only had about 4 hours a night the past few nights.)







Katherine said:


> Oops, sorry to hear that. Hope you can catch up. Please post your half centuries, even if you don't qualify for a star, then you'll be already in it for next year.



Yay, you're still in!!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Mar 2016)

With all this in and out malarkey this should be renamed the Hokey Cokey Challenge.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Mar 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> With all this in and out malarkey this should be renamed the Hokey Cokey Challenge.


Spokey Dokey does the hokey cokey challenge


----------



## Jon George (4 Mar 2016)

Did an Imperial Half Centaury today - my first since September of last year. I picked a fantastic day to do it and used a route (north of Ipswich) that I'll be doing again. Now, if only I could get rid of about a stone of beer belly so I don't spend so long in the saddle, I'll probably do more of them ...


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Mar 2016)

Did another very chilly 32.23 miles (51.87 km) yesterday, but didn't have chance to post. Will get round to a proper report this afternoon (hopefully...)

Roll on summer - or at least temperatures in double figures!


----------



## ColinJ (6 Mar 2016)

I had intended to do a 50 km ride today, but things got complicated (and cold!) so I settled for 43 km. I'll get a longer ride in on a warmer day. I certainly should get a 50 km ride in before the end of the month, and am hoping to do a 50 mile forum ride on the 19th March, subject to reasonable weather.


----------



## MikeW-71 (7 Mar 2016)

March's 50 is in, and what a belter of a day! Had a (mostly) nice and easy ride, and even managed to keep properly warm for a change 
https://www.strava.com/activities/510909171/


----------



## Lilliburlero (11 Mar 2016)

Finally got that first 100 km ride of the year in today. I felt great (unlike the one I tried a couple of weeks ago) up until the last 20 km`s when my thighs started to stiffen up a bit, but enjoyed it none the less.


----------



## tallliman (11 Mar 2016)

^ hope you didn't need a drink of water afterwards......:-)


----------



## Lilliburlero (11 Mar 2016)

tallliman said:


> ^ hope you didn't need a drink of water afterwards......:-)



I`m in de12, mate


----------



## tallliman (11 Mar 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> I`m in de12, mate



Glad to hear it!


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Mar 2016)

Just in from a 62.25 mile / 100.1 km ride - a new best distance for me. Report to follow but Mrs ND is making bacon butties - got to get my priorities in order!


----------



## Lilliburlero (13 Mar 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Just in from a 62.25 mile / 100.1 km ride - a new best distance for me. Report to follow but Mrs ND is making bacon butties - got to get my priorities in order!



Well done buddy 

How are the legs this morning?


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Mar 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> Well done buddy
> 
> How are the legs this morning?



Cheers! 

They're not too bad thanks - although I took it steady with a mainly off road ride this morning.


----------



## cyberknight (13 Mar 2016)

57 miles for me,my thighs started to stiffen up too over the last few miles so it shows how out of shape I am ATM or was it the hills around ashbourne?http://www.strava.com/activities/515908225


----------



## 13 rider (13 Mar 2016)

cyberknight said:


> 57 miles for me,my thighs started to stiffen up too over the last few miles so it shows how out of shape I am ATM or was it the hills around ashbourne?http://www.strava.com/activities/515908225


Don't forget to post in the challenge thread . Did you get a Feburary ride in ? Not sure ones been posted


----------



## cyberknight (13 Mar 2016)

13 rider said:


> Don't forget to post in the challenge thread . Did you get a Feburary ride in ? Not sure ones been posted


I was going for the 100 k but as I can't add up I did 96 k as I work in miles


----------



## mike3121 (17 Mar 2016)

got my 50k in today


https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1088391067


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Mar 2016)

A training run for the Vale Vélo today with one of the lads who is doing it with me, but hasn't been out on his bike since last year.
To make it more fun I went on the hybrid, not the road bike.

*32.53 miles (52. 35km)* in 4 hrs 30 m including stops* (3 hrs 2 m moving time)... 
We'll get him round. 

Report to follow, probably tomorrow, as I'm going out now and may be some time.

* - one of those stops was for nearly half an hour at the cafe at Lotherton Hall.


----------



## 13 rider (20 Mar 2016)

Effyb4 said:


> 1st January 2016 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/460583450
> 24th January 2016 51 km https://www.strava.com/activities/477189332
> 7th February 2016 54 km https://www.strava.com/activities/487990234
> 12th March 2016 54 km in 2 parts with a short train trip in between (hope this counts) http://www.strava.com/activities/515050465 then http://www.strava.com/activities/515055432
> ...


If you think it counts then it counts . Rides have to be within 24 hours and not continuous so


----------



## Effyb4 (20 Mar 2016)

Thanks @13 rider I haven't been able to do many longer rides this year because I've had health problems. I would hate to have to drop out.


----------



## cosmicbike (20 Mar 2016)

13 rider said:


> If you think it counts then it counts . Rides have to be within 24 hours and not continuous so


I agree.

I have done 3 metric 50's this month, but I only tend to note one of them on the 'Challenge' thread. Makes little odds I guess since getting 1/month is enough for the coveted bronze star


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Mar 2016)

An unexpected opportunity for a ride this afternoon saw me enjoy a warm and sunny 56 km around familiar ground. 

Report in 'Your ride Today'.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Mar 2016)

Today's 50 miles keeps me on track to complete a 50km and 50 mile ride per month aswell as completing the 100 km challenge


----------



## tallliman (26 Mar 2016)

13 rider said:


> Today's 50 miles keeps me on track to complete a 50km and 50 mile ride per month aswell as completing the 100 km challenge



Strangely, I'm probably falling short on 50 km rides this year else I've probably done the same!


----------



## NorthernDave (27 Mar 2016)

Another ride out, with 52.5 km in the bag. 
Wind behind me on the way out, in my face on the way back...need to plan these rides better...


----------



## kapelmuur (27 Mar 2016)

22/3 https://www.strava.com/activities/523697984 - 58.3km. Altrincham, Nether Alderley, loop via Birtles and back.

27/3 https://www.strava.com/activities/528081424 - 55.7km. Bowdon, Lymm, Grappenhall, High Legh, Ashley, Altrincham
Four seasons in a morning!

Total 21 points.


----------



## fatjel (30 Mar 2016)

Have joined a bit late as had intended to do the imperial 100 challenge this year. 
A fall on Februarys century ride and subsequent broken collarbone kinda ruined that.
I had reached 100k + tho so transfered to the metric 100 
Have not been able to do a 100k this month but managed a couple of 50s
So here I am .. I've not logged any rides that have been used in the 100 metric or imperial challenges
Hope that's all OK


----------



## 13 rider (30 Mar 2016)

fatjel said:


> Have joined a bit late as had intended to do the imperial 100 challenge this year.
> A fall on Februarys century ride and subsequent broken collarbone kinda ruined that.
> I had reached 100k + tho so transfered to the metric 100
> Have not been able to do a 100k this month but managed a couple of 50s
> ...


Welcome aboard
Hope you've healed ok
Just post your rides in the challenge tread for Jan ,Feb and Mar and good luck for the rest of the year no more accidents 
Edit Just seen you've posted the rides


----------



## pauldavid (31 Mar 2016)

Only just managed to stay in again. Managed to get a qualifying ride in this afternoon.

I really must find a way to get this done earlier in the month and stop making it such hard work for myself!


----------



## 13 rider (31 Mar 2016)

pauldavid said:


> Repeat of my february ride totalling 51.3km
> 
> I am making really hard work of this at up to now, just scraping in at the death again!
> 
> ...


But your still in 
I always try to get a banker ride in early then you can relax


----------



## pauldavid (31 Mar 2016)

13 rider said:


> But your still in
> I always try to get a banker ride in early then you can relax



I've handed my notice in at work today and am expecting to be put on gardening leave from tomorrow. If that happens I shouldn't have any excuse for not getting decent rides in


----------



## NorthernDave (31 Mar 2016)

Should get an early half century in for April, as I'm riding the Wiggle Vale Vélo on Saturday (see my sig, below).
However, they've just emailed me to advise of a slight course adjustment which takes the distance down from 51 to 50 miles...but now I've downloaded the new route onto my Garmin, it only lists the distance as 49.2 miles. Which means either I have to do a lot of weaving from side to side, or I take a deliberate wrong turn to add that extra distance back on.


----------



## 13 rider (31 Mar 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> *Jan 30*
> 
> 31.35 miles / 50.45 km / 2178' ascent / 11.8 mph
> 
> ...


 Another leaving it late !! I thought we'd lost you well done


----------



## 13 rider (31 Mar 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Should get an early half century in for April, as I'm riding the Wiggle Vale Vélo on Saturday (see my sig, below).
> However, they've just emailed me to advise of a slight course adjustment which takes the distance down from 51 to 50 miles...but now I've downloaded the new route onto my Garmin, it only lists the distance as 49.2 miles. Which means either I have to do a lot of weaving from side to side, or I take a deliberate wrong turn to add that extra distance back on.


A few laps of the car park are called for I think


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Mar 2016)

Made it with 5 Hrs and 56 Mins to spare!

@13 rider Haha - just saw your post as I was typing this. 

***

Awful month for cycling due to work/weather/tooth problem and some other crud going down that's not for on here.

***

Was supposed to do this ride at the weekend but the weather was naff so I finally got it done today. Very hilly route - lots and lots of switchbacks which I like.

34.74 miles / 55.91 km / 3419' ascent / 11.9 mph

Home > Staveley > Ings > Black Moss > Outrun Nook > Winster > Witherslack > Levens > Kendal > Home

3 points to date - bit of a tail end Charlie looking at some of the other points totals.

Only 11.9 mph av' speed but with close to 100' ascent/mile I am more than happy with that.

Windy in places but otherwise sunny.

***

High spot - blasting down the road that runs north/south and then west/east around the limestone cliffs of Whitbarrow Scar. Stunning.

Low spot - 1 squashed Bunny.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Mar 2016)

pauldavid said:


> Only just managed to stay in again. Managed to get a qualifying ride in this afternoon.
> 
> I really must find a way to get this done earlier in the month and stop making it such hard work for myself!



@pauldavid 

Looks like we are in the same boat.

I got mine finished at 6.04pm today.


----------



## NorthernDave (31 Mar 2016)

13 rider said:


> A few laps of the car park are called for I think



Yeah, I was thinking something like that. There's no way I'm doing that ride and leaving it 0.8 miles short of an imperial half.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Apr 2016)

Where's the 'how many still in' numbers then?

Well over halfway through the day now.


----------



## kapelmuur (1 Apr 2016)

The (last) rides of March.

29/3 https://www.strava.com/activities/529874689 - 66.2km. Anderton Boat Lift, via High Legh out and Knutsford back..

31/3 https://www.strava.com/activities/529874689- 66.2km. Circuit, High Legh/Lostock Gralam/Lower Peover/Ollerton/Ashley.

23 points to date


----------



## 13 rider (1 Apr 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Where's the 'how many still in' numbers then?
> 
> Well over halfway through the day now.


Apologies for my tardiness 
We seem to have 34 still in . one faller but gained one as @fatjel has joining having dropped down from a century challenge and has used Jab and Feb rides for this challenge
Anyone not posted a ride for March ??
That's a quarter done keep it up guys and gals


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Apr 2016)

13 rider said:


> Apologies for my tardiness
> We seem to have 34 still in . one faller but gained one as @fatjel has joining having dropped down from a century challenge and has used Jab and Feb rides for this challenge
> Anyone not posted a ride for March ??
> That's a quarter done keep it up guys and gals



It's a shame we lost one.

I've never done a challenge with people I don't know before and it does intrigue me.

What I have found though, by being involved, is that it has cost me a few miles YTD.

Because the time commitment is higher than my normal hour and a half (I need around 2 Hrs 40 Mins for 50k) I have a bit of trouble fitting my challenge ride in.

Not because of any real lack of time ( I don't work much these days), although some things genuinely do get in the way, but because I am a 'shall I shan't I' cyclist - perpetually trying to put off a ride, no idea why as I love it once I 'get out'. And the pushing back of a bigger ride further into the day eventually becomes harder to fit in than a smaller ride when I eventually decide to go - as suddenly I have no time left to actually fit it in and then give up.

I realise that this is just a character weakness - I watch some of those (predictable) new conscript (Army/Navy/Marine) programs on TV and whilst I'd like to think that I wouldn't be a quitter in my heart I know I would be.


----------



## Katherine (2 Apr 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> It's a shame we lost one.
> 
> I've never done a challenge with people I don't know before and it does intrigue me.
> 
> ...



If it's getting late, just go out for as many miles as you have time for, rather than not go at all. Do the longer ride next time. Most importantly, do the miles that you enjoy. It's amazing how far you can go when you only have an hour! 

At weekends I usually start getting ready for my ride after breakfast, unless the weather forecast says that it will be better later. During the week, I sometimes go out early evening, taking lights if necessary. On my half day, there is the incentive not to prevaricate too much if I want to go further and be back before the rush hour, but I don't always manage that!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Apr 2016)

Katherine said:


> If it's getting late, just go out for as many miles as you have time for, rather than not go at all. Do the longer ride next time. Most importantly, do the miles that you enjoy. It's amazing how far you can go when you only have an hour!
> 
> At weekends I usually start getting ready for my ride after breakfast, unless the weather forecast says that it will be better later. During the week, I sometimes go out early evening, taking lights if necessary. On my half day, there is the incentive not to *prevaricate* too much if I want to go further and be back before the rush hour, but I don't always manage that!



I think that as I get older I am turning prevarication into an art form. 

The internal dialogues I have on the 'get out or stay in' theme would be a wonder to behold if anyone else could hear them.

I do agree though that some miles is better than no miles - must try harder!


----------



## Katherine (2 Apr 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I think that as I get older I am turning prevarication into an art form.
> 
> The internal dialogues I have on the 'get out or stay in' theme would be a wonder to behold if anyone else could hear them.
> 
> I do agree though that some miles is better than no miles - must try harder!



I completely understand. I have also found myself perfecting the art of prevarication. But atm it's directed at sorting out paperwork and organising stuff, housework, answering emails etc. Even starting to prepare a meal on time.
Cycling is the only thing that gets priority, which gets me into trouble at home occasionally.
I have been finding it difficult to make decisions recently. The only thing that effects my cycling is hanging about on Google maps deciding where to go, in the end I only have time for a short local ride anyway.


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Apr 2016)

Completed the Wiggle Vale Vélo, with a little extra distance thrown in to get the Imperial Half, so that's the biggy done for April! 

Report will follow when I get chance...


----------



## 13 rider (2 Apr 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> It's a shame we lost one.
> 
> I've never done a challenge with people I don't know before and it does intrigue me.
> 
> ...


One way to make more time is rider faster 
To stop any dithering plan to ride in the morning , get up into cycling gear breakfast and go before anything gets in the way


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Apr 2016)

13 rider said:


> One way to make more time is rider faster
> To stop any dithering plan to ride in the morning , get up into cycling gear breakfast and go before anything gets in the way



I can't ride much faster tbh - it's blooming hilly here in The Lakes plus I'm 60 soon so not that easy to get significantly quicker.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Apr 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I can't ride much faster tbh - it's blooming hilly here in The Lakes plus I'm 60 soon so not that easy to get significantly quicker.


Only joshing about the speed 
I have noticed your ascent figures probably double mine per mile . Well done


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Apr 2016)

13 rider said:


> Only joshing about the speed



I know.


----------



## Lilliburlero (3 Apr 2016)

Bib shorts and short sleeved jersey will donned on today`s 50km.... for the first time this year 

It wont be a pretty sight... My legs are so white they could cause snow blindness


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Apr 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> Bib shorts and short sleeved jersey will donned on today`s 50km.... for the first time this year
> 
> It wont be a pretty sight... My legs are so white they could cause snow blindness



Aye - there are a lot of "milk bottle" legs around all of a sudden (mine included!). 
Perhaps we should set up a Cyclechat spray tan concession for this time of year?


----------



## 13 rider (3 Apr 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> Bib shorts and short sleeved jersey will donned on today`s 50km.... for the first time this year
> 
> It wont be a pretty sight... My legs are so white they could cause snow blindness





NorthernDave said:


> Aye - there are a lot of "milk bottle" legs around all of a sudden (mine included!).
> Perhaps we should set up a Cyclechat spray tan concession for this time of year?


Yes my legs are also out today great isn't it
April 50 km done


----------



## SteveF (3 Apr 2016)

Did another one today but Garmin seems to be down so having a bit of an issue uploading, will do it later...

Was lovely out there today, loads and loads of bikes out, really enjoyed it... Am also really enjoying this challenge, it's certainly getting me out more...!


----------



## Lilliburlero (3 Apr 2016)

I was very pleased with my pb average of 26kmh for the 50km last week. Today`s average was 27.5kmh 

....Go faster bib shorts is what did it


----------



## cyberknight (3 Apr 2016)

68 miles today , i have put some weight on lately so i am rubbish on hills but more power on the flat .
https://www.strava.com/activities/534569371


----------



## Katherine (3 Apr 2016)

cyberknight said:


> 68 miles today , i have put some weight on lately so i am rubbish on hills but more power on the flat .
> https://www.strava.com/activities/534569371


That's me all the time. I don't stop though, just get over taken by most ( not all) people.


----------



## cyberknight (3 Apr 2016)

Katherine said:


> That's me all the time. I don't stop though, just get over taken by most ( not all) people.


I was the other way round , a hill bunny before  its not the cardio but the legs atm .


----------



## Effyb4 (4 Apr 2016)

I went out on Saturday from London to Waltham Abbey, thinking I would get my April 50 km ride in, but got back to realise I had only done 49.7 . I went out yesterday with a couple of friends to Hanningfield reservoir and did 54 km.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Apr 2016)

Effyb4 said:


> I went out on Saturday from London to Waltham Abbey, thinking I would get my April 50 km ride in, but got back to realise I had only done 49.7 . I went out yesterday with a couple of friends to Hanningfield reservoir and did 54 km.



How did that happen?


----------



## Effyb4 (4 Apr 2016)

We meant to go back to Limehouse or Barking station, but it started to rain and it was getting late, so we got on the train at West Ham. I didn't realise that we hadn't done quite enough miles till we got home.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Apr 2016)

Effyb4 said:


> We meant to go back to Limehouse or Barking station, but it started to rain and it was getting late, so we got on the train at West Ham. I didn't realise that we hadn't done quite enough miles till we got home.



That's pretty annoying!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Apr 2016)

*Apr 8: *38.06 miles / 61.25 km / 2356' ascent / 13.5 mph / 1 point

Home > Staveley > Ings > Kendal > Natland > Hincaster > Ackenthwaite > Wrea Green > Ackenthwaite > Milnethorpe > Cumbria Cycleway to Brettargh Holt > Kendal > Home

After running the dates for Jan/Feb/March very close to the end of the month I got my challenge ride in early - very happy that I did too.

Facilitated by a very unexpected window of opportunity I saddled up and rode off into a cold but lovely blue sky Lake District day - this was short lived though. Mr Sun decided to retire early for the day leaving the way clear for two small showers en-route and the last 4 miles in pouring rain. 

Quite pleased with my average speed over this distance although the route wasn't massively hilly.

Slowly working my way towards my first 50 miler as each month my challenge ride has gotten slightly longer - so the challenge is working very well in this respect. The ride was very easy tbh with only one puffy bit at the end (250m @ 13.6%) so maybe I'm not pushing along hard enough - not that it really matters but I do wonder if I am a bit of a lazy bugger on a bike!

I know I am a bit of a tail end Charlie with my 4 points to date but hey - 4 points is better than no points.

Long day in the mountains tomorrow with my climbing & hiking buddy so next ride scheduled for Sunday @ around 20 miles.

Stay safe  out there everyone.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Apr 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> *Apr 8: *38.06 miles / 61.25 km / 2356' ascent / 13.5 mph / 1 point
> 
> Home > Staveley > Ings > Kendal > Natland > Hincaster > Ackenthwaite > Wrea Green > Ackenthwaite > Milnethorpe > Cumbria Cycleway to Brettargh Holt > Kendal > Home
> 
> ...


Oh I got excited when you posted your ride as I thought it must be payday as you left the other months late 
You can now relax this month well done


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Apr 2016)

Well this is my first season at the half century challenge and January and February were tough. Well below freezing on both rides. I went out earlier in the week with the intention of doing 30 miles but got to 15 and headed home. I was on gear 29 of 30, travelling at 5mph into a never ending headwind.

I was thinking of doing a Kajsa and getting the wind on my back, but I would never have got home.

Im doing the rides on my Koga World Traveller, mostly with 2 panniers and it is taking me between 2 and 3 hours, but I stop for coffee, photos and churches.

Yesterday it was sunny, windy, rainy, cold and it went well. I think the penny dropped "I can do this".

I think something BIG is on the horizon.


----------



## Katherine (9 Apr 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Well this is my first season at the half century challenge and January and February were tough. Well below freezing on both rides. I went out earlier in the week with the intention of doing 30 miles but got to 15 and headed home. I was on gear 29 of 30, travelling at 5mph into a never ending headwind.
> 
> I was thinking of doing a Kajsa and getting the wind on my back, but I would never have got home.
> 
> ...




Great! 
Do you have the option to cycle somewhere and get a train back?


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Apr 2016)

An initially hard fought metric half done this morning. Glad I stuck at it and got it done though as I'd be regretting it now if I hadn't. 
Plus it keeps me on track for an imperial half and a metric half each month so far.


----------



## MikeW-71 (9 Apr 2016)

Rode around Arran.

Felt terrible.

Bonked 5 minutes after getting back to the ferry terminal. Oh dear, oh dear, something went terribly wrong with that one. But it's 55 miles on the board and a beautiful sunny day!


----------



## tallliman (10 Apr 2016)

At least it was 5 mins after not 5 miles before!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Apr 2016)

MikeW-71 said:


> Rode around Arran.
> 
> Felt terrible.
> 
> Bonked 5 minutes after getting back to the ferry terminal. Oh dear, oh dear, something went terribly wrong with that one. But it's 55 miles on the board and a beautiful sunny day!



What a great place for a ride! Especially on a nice day.


----------



## Lilliburlero (10 Apr 2016)

I`v finally plucked the courage up and bought myself some spd sl pedals and shoes, so my first none flat pedal 50km will be done today 

Wish me luck


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Apr 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> I`v finally plucked the courage up and bought myself some spd sl pedals and shoes, so my first none flat pedal 50km will be done today
> 
> Wish me luck



Good luck!


----------



## 13 rider (10 Apr 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> I`v finally plucked the courage up and bought myself some spd sl pedals and shoes, so my first none flat pedal 50km will be done today
> 
> Wish me luck


Good luck no  please and plenty of


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Apr 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> I`v finally plucked the courage up and bought myself some spd sl pedals and shoes, so my first none flat pedal 50km will be done today
> 
> Wish me luck



@Lilliburlero 

How did it go?


----------



## Lilliburlero (10 Apr 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @Lilliburlero
> 
> How did it go?



I left it a little late to go out due to watching the Leicester game, so a little 10 km ride to get used to the pedals was had instead .

I`v been really lazy today


----------



## kapelmuur (13 Apr 2016)

I was in Flanders last week with my wife and younger daughter to watch the bike racing and follow up an interest in Great War history, we were based in Ypres.

Being a family holiday I didn't do any long rides, but managed a couple of 50k+ outings - 1 of them as a result of getting lost!

It's mostly very flat around Ypres and not very interesting riding. On one 20 mille ride I recorded just 138 feet of ascent! However, to the north west on the border with France there are a number of 'bergs' (small hills) which I'll explore on our next visit. I was pleased to get up and over Kemmelberg quite easily until I checked my route later and found that I'd taken the easy road and not the steeper, longer one that's used in the Ghent - Wevelgem race.

I'll certainly miss enjoying the status cyclists enjoy in Flanders - most roads have seperate cycle paths (although not always in the best condition), you can ride the wrong way on 1 way streets and drivers always give way to you on roundabouts and junctions. Many traffic lights have their own dedicated bike signals.

We even had good weather, although I did experience the notorious Flanders cross-winds on one day.


----------



## Katherine (14 Apr 2016)

Happy Birthday @GinaC


----------



## GinaC (15 Apr 2016)

Katherine said:


> Happy Birthday @GinaC


Thank you


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Apr 2016)

Another 50km banked this afternoon. Report to follow, probably tomorrow now...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Apr 2016)

Crikey! The first month where I have done more than 1 challenge ride - now up to a heady 2 points for April!

That'll have the pack leaders quaking in their SPD shoes. 

Pretty cold ride and an infernal wind to deal with but enjoyable nonetheless.

Rescued a tiny Duckling that had gotten separated from its mum and siblings and was wandering around on the lane ready to be squashed or attacked by Jackdaws. They (rest of the family) were on the other side of a stone wall so not sure how it got over tbh. All safely reunited though.

Safe fellow challengees.


----------



## Lilliburlero (17 Apr 2016)

I finally did a 50 km with them new pedals and I didn`t fall over 

This was quite a surprise, as i`d fallen over twice in the 3 short test rides I did with them on


----------



## 13 rider (17 Apr 2016)

50 miler today so a 50km ,50m and 100km rides completed each month so far


----------



## cyberknight (17 Apr 2016)

60 mile medium club run today , 18 mph average up to shugborough hall area then back through Rugely.
https://www.strava.com/activities/548209657

EDIT
Cant get the embed strava code to work .


----------



## Sbudge (19 Apr 2016)

cyberknight said:


> 68 miles today , i have put some weight on lately so i am rubbish on hills but more power on the flat .
> https://www.strava.com/activities/534569371



Well I'm always rubbish on the hills but since most of my longer rides are in the Chilterns I don't get any choice on the matter. I actually got passed by a bloke on a CX fixie on the way up Smalldean Lane this weekend! OK, so he then had to get off and carry it the rest of the way but credit where it's due, Smalldean hits 20%+.


----------



## Katherine (22 Apr 2016)

I have two rides to post but I keep forgetting . It's not a quick job any more as it's getting harder and harder to find my last post. 
I think it was easier and simpler to just edit and update the same post, which is what I did last year. 
How do you find your last post? Is there an easy way that I don't know about?


----------



## tallliman (22 Apr 2016)

I'd like to know too!!


----------



## Effyb4 (22 Apr 2016)

Katherine said:


> I have two rides to post but I keep forgetting . It's not a quick job any more as it's getting harder and harder to find my last post.
> I think it was easier and simpler to just edit and update the same post, which is what I did last year.
> How do you find your last post? Is there an easy way that I don't know about?



I look up on strava the date of the last ride I did and look at the date on the post at the top of the page until I find the right date.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Apr 2016)

Katherine said:


> I have two rides to post but I keep forgetting . It's not a quick job any more as it's getting harder and harder to find my last post.
> I think it was easier and simpler to just edit and update the same post, which is what I did last year.
> *How do you find your last post? Is there an easy way that I don't know about?*


In the rides thread itself, click the Search box, above right. Put your forum name in 'Posted by Member' and tick the box labelled 'Search this thread only' then do the search. Your last rides post should be top of the list!


----------



## tallliman (22 Apr 2016)

Genius @ColinJ


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Apr 2016)

A lovely spring morning 50k to Otley and back, using several of the roads that will feature in next Saturday's stage of the Tour de Yorkshire (but not following the route). Report on it's way... 

Also possibly the last long ride of April as it's the TdY next Saturday, so I'll be going to watch that...


----------



## 13 rider (23 Apr 2016)

Just a prod there is quite a few riders not having recorded a ride for April . One week to get one in let's see the challenge through .


----------



## Lilliburlero (23 Apr 2016)

I bagged an unexpected 50 km ride today on my old Raleigh Winner.... donning trainers, jeans and a hoodie 

I came home from town after getting my hair cut and the wife asked me if I wanted to go for a little bimble. I thought it would be short and sweet so I didnt bother to get changed and decided to get the Winner out. The Winner aint seen much action since I bought it tbh so it was a good opportunity to get out on it. 

We got a bit carried away with the luscious countryside and went further than we`d planned  I dropped the mrs off at home 40km`s into our ride and knocked the last 10km`s off solo.

A BIG kudos to the wife for her first long ride on her first roadie 

Today was a good day


----------



## 13 rider (24 Apr 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> I bagged an unexpected 50 km ride today on my old Raleigh Winner.... donning trainers, jeans and a hoodie
> 
> I came home from town after getting my hair cut and the wife asked me if I wanted to go for a little bimble. I thought it would be short and sweet so I didnt bother to get changed and decided to get the Winner out. The Winner aint seen much action since I bought it tbh so it was a good opportunity to get out on it.
> 
> ...


Sorry mate it Dosn't count the rules state you have to wear lyrca and jeans are difinitely banned


----------



## Sbudge (24 Apr 2016)

Something very odd happened on yesterday's ride. As usual I'd picked a pretty hilly course and for the very first time I actually passed a few folk going up the hills, proper road cyclists too (not MTB'ers they don't count). It was a very odd sensation, I like the steep hills it's true, but I'm pretty slow up them. I suspect my wife must have sneaked in one of those hidden motors I've been reading about to bolster my ego. :-)


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Apr 2016)

3rd 50k of the month planned for this pm aborted due to it chucking down with snow.


----------



## Sbudge (28 Apr 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> 3rd 50k of the month planned for this pm aborted due to it chucking down with snow.


I know, where did Spring go? Planning another 100km on Saturday but at this rate the roads will be either underwater or cut up by passing glaciers!


----------



## 13 rider (29 Apr 2016)

Saluki said:


> It's going to get a bit bitty.
> https://www.strava.com/activities/471655177
> 16/1/16 108m climbed, 51.9km, Felixstowe Area. 1 Point
> 
> ...


Welcome back @Saluki I got you down as a faller as you didn't post a march ride . but your still in 
How are you finding them Cornish hills bit different to your last location


----------



## Saluki (30 Apr 2016)

13 rider said:


> Welcome back @Saluki I got you don't as a faller as you didn't posta march ride . but your still in
> How are you finding them Cornish hills bit different to your last location


Did post a March ride. It was over 2 rides as I had to go back and wait in (for hours) for a bed to arrive. 25th March. I just didn't post it up here in March. My interweb has been a bit spotty

Not enjoying the hills much actually. Have also got a job now that I've stopped grooming, so my riding time is severely compromised. Might have made a mahoosive mistake here.


----------



## lpretro1 (30 Apr 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Oh dear, I knew that I was struggling to get going this year but I have just realised that I have accidentally dropped out of my own challenge!
> 
> I had it in my mind that I had already done a 50 km ride in February but I forgot that I had cut it short by 7 km. And for that reason ... _I am out_!
> 
> I have now dropped out of the metric a month, the half metric a month, and am nearly 840 miles down on my target mileage for the year to date. I had better pull my finger out soon or this cycling year will turn out to be a bit of a dud.


Just keep going Colin and havin fun


----------



## 13 rider (30 Apr 2016)

Scores on the doors
31 still in, fully posted 4 months ( third of the way there )
4 fallers this month as of now, but Marchs faller has risen and is back in the challenge having posted for March and April . So there time for the 4 yet


----------



## Katherine (30 Apr 2016)

Saluki said:


> Did post a March ride. It was over 2 rides as I had to go back and wait in (for hours) for a bed to arrive. 25th March. I just didn't post it up here in March. My interweb has been a bit spotty
> 
> Not enjoying the hills much actually. Have also got a job now that I've stopped grooming, so my riding time is severely compromised. Might have made a mahoosive mistake here.



Keep at it and you'll find your hill legs. 
Hope the new job is going ok and you are enjoying the beautiful West Country. It's quite a contrast from the flat East of England!


----------



## Sbudge (1 May 2016)

Lovely day at last yesterday. Sneaked in another 100km ride...mainly because I was too stubborn *not* to miss a climbing milestone for the month. Anyone looking at the Strava track will think I'm mad as after 100km I spent the another 6km going round in little circles trying to get the last 200m of climbing done!


----------



## Lilliburlero (1 May 2016)

Sbudge said:


> Lovely day at last yesterday. Sneaked in another 100km ride...mainly because I was too stubborn *not* to miss a climbing milestone for the month. Anyone looking at the Strava track will think I'm mad as after 100km I spent the another 6km going round in little circles trying to get the last 200m of climbing done!



You might want to check the last strava link you posted on the challenge thread, Sarah 

"30th April 107.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/56093718) - 3 points, 8,859m climbing for April...not sure I'll do that again."


----------



## 13 rider (1 May 2016)

13 rider said:


> Scores on the doors
> 31 still in, fully posted 4 months ( third of the way there )
> 4 fallers this month as of now, but Marchs faller has risen and is back in the challenge having posted for March and April . So there time for the 4 yet


Up to 32 one of the 4 just posted an April ride


----------



## NorthernDave (1 May 2016)

A hard fought 60k "Tour de Dave" featuring parts of TdY Stages 1 and 2 this morning. Report on it's way...


----------



## Sbudge (1 May 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> You might want to check the last strava link you posted on the challenge thread, Sarah
> 
> "30th April 107.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/56093718) - 3 points, 8,859m climbing for April...not sure I'll do that again."


Bizarre...will recheck. Lol

OK, fixed now, thanks for the catch!


----------



## Saluki (2 May 2016)

Katherine said:


> Keep at it and you'll find your hill legs.
> Hope the new job is going ok and you are enjoying the beautiful West Country. It's quite a contrast from the flat East of England!



I have looked for my hill legs. They are not in any of the boxes that I've not unpacked yet, I've double checked 
Totally loathing the new job, they keep moving the goalposts and we are all in a right state of confusion. To that end, I've applied for a job at a local bike hire place and a job at the local Co-op.
It's gorgeous here, but very lumpy! I'm sure that I will get to grips with the hills by the end of the summer. I've been riding my CX a fair bit as it's more appropriately geared for the terrain plus he has disc brakes. I've put his summer tyres on too, Vittoria Paves that I bought, last year, from @GrumpyGregry and they are brilliant.


----------



## Katherine (2 May 2016)

Saluki said:


> I have looked for my hill legs. They are not in any of the boxes that I've not unpacked yet, I've double checked
> Totally loathing the new job, they keep moving the goalposts and we are all in a right state of confusion. To that end, I've applied for a job at a local bike hire place and a job at the local Co-op.
> It's gorgeous here, but very lumpy! I'm sure that I will get to grips with the hills by the end of the summer. I've been riding my CX a fair bit as it's more appropriately geared for the terrain plus he has disc brakes. I've put his summer tyres on too, Vittoria Paves that I bought, last year, from @GrumpyGregry and they are brilliant.



Well done and good luck with the job applications.


----------



## Saluki (2 May 2016)

Katherine said:


> Well done and good luck with the job applications.


I've been making a bit of jewellery, to make ends meet. Lego light sabre earrings, bracelets and earrings out of recycled bits of bike chain, stuff like that. I've got a metal stamping kit (nice lettering, not dull typeface) and am practicing away with that. I need some more Lego for more jewellery. I like making jewellery from Lego, it's always popular too.


----------



## 13 rider (3 May 2016)

Numbers up to 33 another April ride posted .Just 2 now not posted for April


----------



## ColinJ (3 May 2016)

Sunday's Tour de Yorkshire sportive from Scarborough was a nice ride apart from the rather too busy roads to and from Filey. That was a lumpy 75 miler. 

I should be doing a VERY lumpy 73 mile forum ride on Saturday.

Even in May, the winter seems to have been reluctant to let go, but some decent temperatures are forecast for the next few days so perhaps we have finally seen it off. I really want to get stuck in on my bike now, so I hope so!


----------



## Milkfloat (4 May 2016)

13 rider said:


> Just a reminder if your just editing for first post can you just post a quick months ride done in the chatzone thread so keeping track of the numbers still in which me and others are interested in does not involve reading 24 pages of posts . Thank you



Sorry - my bad. I guess you have me covered, but I am still in.


----------



## 13 rider (4 May 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> Sorry - my bad. I guess you have me covered, but I am still in.


Your posts are fine . you edit then create new post .


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 May 2016)

*May 5:* 31.55 miles / 50.77 km / 2972' ascent / 12.7 mph / 1 point

Home > Staveley > Crook > Underbarrow > Crossthwaite > Witherslack > Gilpin Bridge > Levens > Brettargh Holt > Kendal > Home

'Sneaked' this in as I unexpectedly had the afternoon free.

Quite a hilly route @ 97' / mile and my legs were not up to much for the first 4 miles or so and then they started to realise that there was no way out for them and began to behave. By 12 miles they were just getting on with it by themselves - you know that moment when you stop thinking about hills, slopes, recalcitrant legs etc and just start to enjoy the lovely scenery while your legs just start twiddling away almost unbidden.

The chunk of route from Crossthwaite to Witherslack is cycling heaven for me - up & down, up and down, up and down... sit back, relax, twiddle in 34 x 30 and then snick, snick, snick through the gears and then blitzing down the other side - love it! Makes me feel like King of the Mountains for a few moments! Well, at least King of the Small Hills. 

Met 4 suicidal Chickens on a fast and twisty descent - they didn't move at all as I whizzed towards them. Big handful of brake and me hanging off the back of the bike in MTB stylee and they lived to lay another day as with my deft bike handling I avoided this: 

Nice ride and I am aiming for a heady three points this month so that's 33.3 recurring % out of the way. 

Stay safe fellow challengees.


----------



## ColinJ (5 May 2016)

I have been given a Garmin Edge 500 GPS/bike computer. (My cousin was here for the Tour de Yorkshire sportive last weekend and donated it to me after buying himself an Edge 810.) I am experimenting with it to see how I get on. One thing I did was to set it to display accumulated ascent. I went out and rode exactly 50 km without deliberately choosing a hilly route and to my surprise I knocked up 805 m of climbing (2,641 ft in 31 miles) That is about 16 metres per km (85 ft per mile). It would be easy to exceed that round here, but that was just on one of my standard loops.

The other thing of note was that it was actually a warm day so I had shorts and a short sleeve jersey on for the first time in 2016 - it is May 5th, FFS! Hopefully, this will be the first of many such sunny days during the rest of this year.


----------



## Sbudge (6 May 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> *May 5:* 31.55 miles / 50.77 km / 2972' ascent / 12.7 mph / 1 point
> 
> Home > Staveley > Crook > Underbarrow > Crossthwaite > Witherslack > Gilpin Bridge > Levens > Brettargh Holt > Kendal > Home
> 
> ...



Another reason to cycle with someone else. As far as I recall it's not legal to take home road-kill *that you cause* but someone else can. Take a friend next time and you can share a free chicken dinner!


----------



## NorthernDave (6 May 2016)

65.5 km ride out in the (almost) tropical weather with bib shorts, short sleeved top and fingerless gloves finally making an appearance, although not everyone may agree that this is a good thing...

Report in the usual place.


----------



## NorthernDave (7 May 2016)

63.18 miles (101.678 km) in absolutely glorious sunshine this morning. I've got to go out now, but a report will follow later 

*Edit*: Forgot to mention but this keeps my run of imperial and metric half centuries going every month so far this year. Report now posted.


----------



## cosmicbike (8 May 2016)

As a result of getting lost, I unintentionally did my metric half this morning. Out before 8, got hot quickly and absolutely heaving with bikes out there today by the time I was on the homeward leg. A very quick one for me too, averaging 16.2mph.

Question, is there any reason why some are recording more than 1 ride per month on the other thread? I'm pooped after my 50 so still see it as a challenge, at what point is it getting too easy??


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 May 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> As a result of getting lost, I unintentionally did my metric half this morning. Out before 8, got hot quickly and absolutely heaving with bikes out there today by the time I was on the homeward leg. A very quick one for me too, averaging 16.2mph.
> 
> Question, is there any reason why some are recording more than 1 ride per month on the other thread? I'm pooped after my 50 so still see it as a challenge, at what point is it getting too easy??



I guess it's just a personal thing recording multiple completed Challenge rides in any one month.

I think the 'rules' say it's a minimum of one per month although I could be wrong.

I've just done my 7th 50k for the year which I am pleased with and tbh, whilst no means quick, I am not finding them hard to do. However, I am now trying to set myself little goals in each month (this month is 3 x 50k and I've done 2) so you can play around with the Challenge to suit your own ends to an extent.

As to 'too easy' - I don't know really. I can ramp up quantity and hilly-ness targets quite easily to make it harder as time goes on. And I'll see how I go on that front. 

Some people can obviously crack 50k off day after day and I guess maybe they reference this years achievements to last year or, if this is their first year, they are laying down a marker for next year. And good for them too.

Maybe there ought to be a Handicap Challenge for everyone who has completed either of the Challenges the year before?

End of the day, it's a bit of fun, it has helped me get off my lazy backside on a few occasions and is slowly pushing my average mileage up. And I love being part of the little virtual collective - I think of them sometimes when I am doing a Challenge ride!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 May 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> 63.18 miles (101.678 km) in absolutely glorious sunshine this morning. I've got to go out now, but a report will follow later
> 
> *Edit*: Forgot to mention but this keeps my run of imperial and metric half centuries going every month so far this year. Report now posted.



@NorthernDave 

You're doing very well there! I like your version of a challenge within a challenge.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 May 2016)

*May 8: *34.08 miles / 54.85 km / 2142' ascent / 13.4 mph / 1 point

Home > Burneside > Kendal > Natland > Sedgewick > Milnethorpe via Cumbria Cycleway > Storth > Milnethorpe > Ackenthwaite > Wassett > Holme > Hincaster > Sedgewick > Natland > Kendal > Home / 1 point

Hot day - bit of a stiff wind from the SW at times. 

Saw:

1 x Buzzard.

I x lone Chicken. Fortunately nowhere near the Buzzard.

I x Rhodesian Ridgeback who I just had to stop and say hello to (I love mutts) and was rewarded with a dose of slobber over my bibs. 

1 x Dancing Bear!

The Bear was pink and white and was 'grooving' at the side of the road (at the junction where the road to Heversham intersects with the road to Milnethorpe).

She was waving a placard with 'Village Bake Off' on it and gave me a cheery "hello" as I went by. Made me 

Lots of cyclists out today - nice to see them all enjoying themselves too.

Happy  everyone and long may this glorious weather last!


----------



## 13 rider (8 May 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> As a result of getting lost, I unintentionally did my metric half this morning. Out before 8, got hot quickly and absolutely heaving with bikes out there today by the time I was on the homeward leg. A very quick one for me too, averaging 16.2mph.
> 
> Question, is there any reason why some are recording more than 1 ride per month on the other thread? I'm pooped after my 50 so still see it as a challenge, at what point is it getting too easy??





SpokeyDokey said:


> I guess it's just a personal thing recording multiple completed Challenge rides in any one month.
> 
> I think the 'rules' say it's a minimum of one per month although I could be wrong.
> 
> ...


The whole point of the challenge is to get people out riding and you modify it to meet to challenge you .
I find 50 km easy so Last year I did a 50km and a 50m ride each month and this year I also entered the 100km challenge But didn't want to leave the half challenge having done it last year and made virtual friends .Just enjoy your riding


----------



## kapelmuur (8 May 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I have been given a Garmin Edge 500 GPS/bike computer. (My cousin was here for the Tour de Yorkshire sportive last weekend and donated it to me after buying himself an Edge 810.) I am experimenting with it to see how I get on. One thing I did was to set it to display accumulated ascent. I went out and rode exactly 50 km without deliberately choosing a hilly route and to my surprise I knocked up 805 m of climbing (2,641 ft in 31 miles) That is about 16 metres per km (85 ft per mile). It would be easy to exceed that round here, but that was just on one of my standard loops.
> 
> The other thing of note was that it was actually a warm day so I had shorts and a short sleeve jersey on for the first time in 2016 - it is May 5th, FFS! Hopefully, this will be the first of many such sunny days during the rest of this year.



I live in a flat part of Cheshire and have to ride about 15 miles to find a hill, (The Wizard at Alderley Edge). last Tuesday I rode up the west side which is 1.1 miles at an average 5% but with ramps exceeding 10% at the top. Even with riding up the Wizard twice my 39 mile ride included only 560 meteres of ascent.

I did a sportive in West Yorkshire a couple of years ago and did more climbing in 50 miles than I'd do in a month at home!


----------



## MikeW-71 (8 May 2016)

Lovely hot weather, a bracing wind and 38.9 miles on the clock. 

Shorts and short sleeves for the second time this year, apologies for the glare folks.....


----------



## 13 rider (8 May 2016)

steverob said:


> Only just found out about these challenges, so bear with me while I list all my (qualifying) rides to date. Annoyingly if I had known then I would have added on a few extra miles to one of my January rides, as then I'd have a 50 miler in each month so far. All rides start and finish in Aylesbury except where noted.
> 
> *23rd January - 44.62 miles* (solo) - Chinnor, Lewknor, Thame - 1 point
> *30th January - 47.27 miles* (solo) - Winslow, Preston Bissett, Marsh Gibbon - 1 point
> ...


Welcome to the challenge


----------



## NorthernDave (8 May 2016)

Out in the mist and murk this morning to get another metric half (51.53 km) in the bag. The sun did eventually come out about half way round. 
Report in the usual place.


----------



## ColinJ (8 May 2016)

kapelmuur said:


> I live in a flat part of Cheshire and have to ride about 15 miles to find a hill, (The Wizard at Alderley Edge). last Tuesday I rode up the west side which is 1.1 miles at an average 5% but with ramps exceeding 10% at the top. Even with riding up the Wizard twice my 39 mile ride included only 560 meteres of ascent.
> 
> I did a sportive in West Yorkshire a couple of years ago and did more climbing in 50 miles than I'd do in a month at home!


We hill-country riders do like flatter rides now and then so I am organising a ride in Cheshire in a month's time. It will be a rerun of Last year's 200 km forum ride (LINK). If you like the idea of joining us for some or all of it, then keep your eyes open for the thread about it which I will start in a couple of days time. 

The one change we may make is to choose a different cafe for the first stop. It was nice enough, just a bit expensive.


----------



## kapelmuur (8 May 2016)

ColinJ said:


> We hill-country riders do like flatter rides now and then so I am organising a ride in Cheshire in a month's time. It will be a rerun of Last year's 200 km forum ride (LINK). If you like the idea of joining us for some or all of it, then keep your eyes open for the thread about it which I will start in a couple of days time.
> 
> The one change we may make is to choose a different cafe for the first stop. It was nice enough, just a bit expensive.



I'd love to join in, but weekends in June are very busy, including a Springsteen gig, Eroica Britannia and a family wedding.

Do you have a date yet?


----------



## ColinJ (8 May 2016)

kapelmuur said:


> I'd love to join in, but weekends in June are very busy, including a Springsteen gig, Eroica Britannia and a family wedding.
> 
> Do you have a date yet?


Yes - Saturday, 4th June.


----------



## kapelmuur (8 May 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Yes - Saturday, 4th June.



That's the Springsteen gig - next year maybe?


----------



## ColinJ (8 May 2016)

kapelmuur said:


> That's the Springsteen gig - next year maybe?


Hopefully - I am starting to repeat my favourite forum rides annually, and this is one of them.

Enjoy the gig!


----------



## NorthernDave (8 May 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> As a result of getting lost, I unintentionally did my metric half this morning. Out before 8, got hot quickly and absolutely heaving with bikes out there today by the time I was on the homeward leg. A very quick one for me too, averaging 16.2mph.
> 
> Question, is there any reason why some are recording more than 1 ride per month on the other thread? I'm pooped after my 50 so still see it as a challenge, at what point is it getting too easy??



Like others have posted, it's primarily a challenge to yourself, with a virtual support crew cheering you on.
When I signed up this year I'd done a couple of 50km rides previously, but was pretty much at my limit and thought it might be a challenge to get me riding more and further.
Well, it's worked!
I did my first 50 mile ride on 1st January and it's improved from there - I've already done a couple of 100km rides and my next target is 75 miles, then hopefully 100 miles before the end of the summer.


----------



## cosmicbike (10 May 2016)

Unusual for me to record more than a single 50kn ride in a month, but just done only my 2nd ever 50 MILE ride , and my longest ever ride to date.Had 5 hours to kill whilst a towbar got fitted to the van, so a very wet trek from Bristol to Bath and the Two Tunnels Greenway and back again. When I recover I'll post in your ride today as always.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 May 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> Unusual for me to record more than a single 50kn ride in a month, but just done only my 2nd ever 50 MILE ride , and my longest ever ride to date.Had 5 hours to kill whilst a towbar got fitted to the van, so a very wet trek from Bristol to Bath and the Two Tunnels Greenway and back again. When I recover I'll post in your ride today as always.



A big Well Done to you!


----------



## NorthernDave (14 May 2016)

58.12 km in an early(ish) morning ride today, earning a thirst for the pub this afternoon.

Report to follow, hopefully...


----------



## NorthernDave (15 May 2016)

Another 56.48km ride today, to blow the cobwebs away and make the most of the fantastic and not what was forecast weather.

Bacon butty now, report shortly...


----------



## Lilliburlero (15 May 2016)

Got my 2nd 100 km ride of the year in today 

Lovely conditions for big miles


----------



## Katherine (15 May 2016)

60.6 miles. Miss calculated, I thought I'd done a metric century! Too tired to go out again.


----------



## cyberknight (15 May 2016)

87 miles door to door today on the medium midland monster , i cant walk straight atm !


----------



## Lilliburlero (15 May 2016)

cyberknight said:


> 87 miles door to door today on the medium midland monster , i cant walk straight atm !



I`m looking at your strava and the spike at around 65 km looks a bit ..... I`m not surprised that you cant walk straight 

Kudos


----------



## cyberknight (15 May 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> I`m looking at your strava and the spike at around 65 km looks a bit ..... I`m not surprised that you cant walk straight
> 
> Kudos


Coming down weaver hills i hit a cattle grid hard enough that it rotated the handlebars down ......


----------



## cyberknight (15 May 2016)

Katherine said:


> 60.6 miles. Miss calculated, I thought I'd done a metric century! Too tired to go out again.


I was in half a mind to do another 13 for the imperial ton but im too fooked .


----------



## Jon George (16 May 2016)

I managed a 100km ride on Sunday - the first ride this length for a long, _long_ time. (I got home to discover I was just under a couple of km short, but instead of going around the block a few times, I popped indoors, changed, ate a snack, grabbed Patsy #4 The Pub Bike, and went and added some extra kilometres by cycling to the pub.)


I can't feel guilty about claiming this as two points ...


----------



## Lilliburlero (16 May 2016)

Jon George said:


> I can't feel guilty about claiming this as two points



Its 3 points for a 100 km ride 

Well done btw


----------



## Jon George (16 May 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> Its 3 points for a 100 km ride
> 
> Well done btw


Really? Brilliant - I'll edit the post, thanks.


----------



## Lilliburlero (16 May 2016)

Jon George said:


> Really? Brilliant - I'll edit the post, thanks.





ColinJ said:


> If you would like to keep a points tally, award yourself 1 point for a 50 km ride, 2 points for 50 miles, 3 points for 100 km or 4 points for 100+ miles. Obviously one ride can only score one lot of points.


----------



## Jon George (16 May 2016)

Thanks for the heads-up folks - I've amended my points tally for the year so far to take into account a couple of rides over 50 miles. Cheers!


----------



## ColinJ (16 May 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> Its 3 points for a 100 km ride


Ha ha - I forgot my own points system ... I have gone back and given myself the extra points for my rides over 100 km in length!


----------



## steverob (19 May 2016)

I know I'm a bit late (by six months!) to query the scoring system and maybe this is something that I should hold off until the 2017 thread goes up, but being a particularily sad stats obsessed geek, I'd like to suggest an amendment to the scores. I think there's too big a gap between the metric century and the imperial century for it just to count as one point extra - I feel you should get 5 points for 100 miles (all other points to remain the same).

The way I see it is that 31.07 miles gets you 1 point, 50 miles gets you 2 pts (= 25 miles per point), 62.14 gets you 3 (20.71 miles per pt), but if it's 100 for 4, that puts it back up at 25mpp again. 5 points would make it 20mpp, keeping it on a downward trend, rewarding you more for what you're riding.

And before anyone asks, no, this will not benefit me in any way! I've actually yet to do a 100 mile ride - the nearest I came was last year at RideLondon, when I did 92.86 miles (due to the Leith Hill diversion), so all my previous scores would stay exactly the same, no matter how many points a century ride was worth!


----------



## tallliman (19 May 2016)

I do like your logic but the points system does reflect the way I often ride. If I'm going for more than 63 miles, I'll often go for the ton but my motivation is 50km, then can I get to 50miles, 100km, 100 miles.


----------



## 13 rider (19 May 2016)

steverob said:


> I know I'm a bit late (by six months!) to query the scoring system and maybe this is something that I should hold off until the 2017 thread goes up, but being a particularily sad stats obsessed geek, I'd like to suggest an amendment to the scores. I think there's too big a gap between the metric century and the imperial century for it just to count as one point extra - I feel you should get 5 points for 100 miles (all other points to remain the same).
> 
> The way I see it is that 31.07 miles gets you 1 point, 50 miles gets you 2 pts (= 25 miles per point), 62.14 gets you 3 (20.71 miles per pt), but if it's 100 for 4, that puts it back up at 25mpp again. 5 points would make it 20mpp, keeping it on a downward trend, rewarding you more for what you're riding.
> 
> And before anyone asks, no, this will not benefit me in any way! I've actually yet to do a 100 mile ride - the nearest I came was last year at RideLondon, when I did 92.86 miles (due to the Leith Hill diversion), so all my previous scores would stay exactly the same, no matter how many points a century ride was worth!


Can see your logic but the points are just a sideline and its not a competion just an incentive to do some miles


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 May 2016)

13 rider said:


> Can see your logic but the points are just a sideline *and its not a competion* just an incentive to do some miles



And that's the great thing about this challenge.

As one of the lower scoring participants I would feel pretty demotivated if it was.

I just see this, my first year, as setting a baseline for me to reference against in subsequent years when it becomes me vs me!


----------



## Spinney (20 May 2016)

Phew! Managed 32 miles today, a whole month after my last one. My last was in Holland, when I was on holiday with my sister - so done on a hired sit-up-and-beg Dutch bike with three gears (but as there were no hills, this was fine!).
Then the next day, walking to our next hotel with large rucksac on back and small one on front (and not looking properly where I was going either) I put one foot partway off a kerb, fell over and sprained my ankle. Managed to hobble around the remaining things we wanted to see in Holland, and it became walk-able on fairly quickly, but it's only in the last week that my ankle has unstiffened enough to try riding.
But no more excuses now...


----------



## NorthernDave (22 May 2016)

I went out yesterday, having not felt 100% all week but thinking I could get another qualifying ride in if I took it steady.
Got to Wetherby and felt so ropey that I turned round and headed back for home, clocking up 27.88 miles in total - the thought of going the extra 0.12 of a mile to round it up to 28 miles seemed an effort too far, let alone another 5 miles to get a metric half in!
It's the first time this year I've baled on a half century ride and it's genuinely gutting.
Woke up this morning after an early night feeling no better, so haven't even been out today. 

Roll on next weekend, hopefully


----------



## 13 rider (22 May 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> I went out yesterday, having not felt 100% all week but thinking I could get another qualifying ride in if I took it steady.
> Got to Wetherby and felt so ropey that I turned round and headed back for home, clocking up 27.88 miles in total - the thought of going the extra 0.12 of a mile to round it up to 28 miles seemed an effort too far, let alone another 5 miles to get a metric half in!
> It's the first time this year I've baled on a half century ride and it's genuinely gutting.
> Woke up this morning after an early night feeling no better, so haven't even been out today.
> ...


You oblivious caught the 50 km disease where you can't go out and ride less than 50 km this challenge does that too you . Don't beat yourself up you've got more than one ride in this month get yourself right and start a fresh in June


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 May 2016)

13 rider said:


> *You oblivious caught the 50 km disease where you can't go out and ride less than 50 km this challenge does that too you .* Don't beat yourself up you've got more than one ride in this month get yourself right and start a fresh in June



Agreed - it can paralyse me. I get in a dither "have I got time to squeeze this in" where 'in' is a free time slot sandwiched between various other things going on in my life.

I can waste almost as much time in dither mode than the ride would take.


----------



## Lilliburlero (22 May 2016)

13 rider said:


> You oblivious caught the 50 km disease where you can't go out and ride less than 50 km this challenge does that too you



So true 

Hope you feel better soon, @NorthernDave


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 May 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> I went out yesterday, having not felt 100% all week but thinking I could get another qualifying ride in if I took it steady.
> Got to Wetherby and felt so ropey that I turned round and headed back for home, clocking up 27.88 miles in total - the thought of going the extra 0.12 of a mile to round it up to 28 miles seemed an effort too far, let alone another 5 miles to get a metric half in!
> It's the first time this year I've baled on a half century ride and it's genuinely gutting.
> Woke up this morning after an early night feeling no better, so haven't even been out today.
> ...




@NorthernDave 

Sorry to hear that - as you say: next weekend!

I have a similar-ish tale for today.

Set off for a pretty hilly 40 miler where I was going to try for 100'/mile ascent (I've done the latter but over much shorter distances) which would be a bit of a push for me but...

...at 17 miles I breathed in some sort of flying bug that got lodged at the back of my throat. No amount of deliberate hacking coughing or gargling with my Zero 5 would shift the swine. Went back home the short way and did 23 miles at 88'/mile and eventually managed to get the bug out with lots of repeated gargling with tap water.

So...

Bug 1 50k Challenge Nil.


----------



## NorthernDave (22 May 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @NorthernDave
> ...at 17 miles I breathed in some sort of flying bug that got lodged at the back of my throat. No amount of deliberate hacking coughing or gargling with my Zero 5 would shift the swine. Went back home the short way and did 23 miles at 88'/mile and eventually managed to get the bug out with lots of repeated gargling with tap water.
> So...
> Bug 1 50k Challenge Nil.



You've got to love those pesky flying things haven't you? 
There seem to be an awful lot of them about this year...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 May 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> You've got to love those pesky flying things haven't you?
> There seem to be an awful lot of them about this year...



Yes, there were loads today. Mostly battering my glasses and helmet but this one little sod got past my lips, teeth and tongue. Hope it had a speedy death though.

Quite an eventful ride today - I was whizzing down a wide left-hand hill and as the bend unscrolled there was a low hanging branch (probably broken by a passing lorry or something) that I couldn't avoid. It gave my Bell Something-or-other helmet an almighty whack. When I got home there was a bit of leaf and twig wedged in one of the ventilation slots.

Cycling... at times interesting!


----------



## fatjel (23 May 2016)

Saturday did the 100k D2DR audax .. First 100k since my broken collarbone inconvenience in Feb.


----------



## Katherine (23 May 2016)

Another metric century (71.1) but it took me all day with 2 stops and too many stops to check the map.


----------



## cyberknight (23 May 2016)

Nothing for me this weekend, not seen my mum in 3 weeks due to clubruns etc so i thought i had better visit + get jobs done around the home .Took the family to hicks lodge instead on Sunday and it peed it down .


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 May 2016)

I've just made my NY resolution for 2017 - I'm going to go head to head with @GinaC next year.

After just shy of 5 months of 2016 challenge I'm only trailing her by159 points - I'm pretty sure I can close the gap NY with a bit of effort.


----------



## Lilliburlero (24 May 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I've just made my NY resolution for 2017 - I'm going to go head to head with @GinaC next year.
> 
> After just shy of 5 months of 2016 challenge I'm only trailing her by159 points - I'm pretty sure I can close the gap NY with a bit of effort.



Doing a Leicester are you? the odds must be around the 5000/1 mark 

@GinaC


----------



## ColinJ (25 May 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I've just made my NY resolution for 2017 - I'm going to go head to head with @GinaC next year.
> 
> After just shy of 5 months of 2016 challenge I'm only trailing her by159 points - I'm pretty sure I can close the gap NY with a bit of effort.


I'm taking it easy, thus lulling her into a false sense of security, before rounding off the year with thirty 200 km rides in December to overtake her puny points total ... (I'm planning to take a rest on Christmas Day!)


----------



## tallliman (25 May 2016)

@ColinJ we'll hold you to that!


----------



## ColinJ (25 May 2016)

Blimey, I've just realised that I am already more than thirty 200 km rides worth of points behind GinaC so my plan is doomed to failure! I will have to start doing my daily 200s on October 1st instead ... 

Alternatively, I SURRENDER!!!!


----------



## tallliman (25 May 2016)

@GinaC, do you accept @ColinJ's surrender?

(This is all rather silly!)


----------



## 13 rider (25 May 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I've just made my NY resolution for 2017 - I'm going to go head to head with @GinaC next year.
> 
> After just shy of 5 months of 2016 challenge I'm only trailing her by159 points - I'm pretty sure I can close the gap NY with a bit of effort.


Good luck with that


----------



## Lilliburlero (25 May 2016)

On the topic of points.... Did anyone have a target at the start of the year?.

Me being new to the challenge, set myself a target of 24 (at least 2 50km rides a month), but to my astonishment I`m already on 21 before the end of May 

A revised target of 50 points is now my aim.


----------



## NorthernDave (25 May 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> On the topic of points.... Did anyone have a target at the start of the year?.
> Me being new to the challenge, set myself a target of 24 (at least 2 50km rides a month), but to my astonishment I`m already on 21 before the end of May
> A revised target of 50 points is now my aim.



It was new to me too, so my first challenge was could I ride 50 miles..? 
I damn near killed myself on New Years Day proving that I could, so adapted that target to doing at least one 50 mile and one (separate) 50 km ride each month, which I've currently done.
I've now caught '_half-century-itis'_ though and find myself adding extra miles onto rides just to get the half in, even if I had no intention when I went out which has been good for the points total. I've found that sometimes even 50 miles isn't enough and I've now done a couple of 100 km rides and have signed up for the Scarborough ride in September (84 miles / 135 km).
So it's all good isn't it?


----------



## 13 rider (25 May 2016)

Joobert said:


> _*January
> *_
> 1st – 50.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/460684518
> 8th – 38.8 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/465725219
> ...


We seem to have a new entrant . Welcome @Joobert better late then never .
Do you now @tallliman ? I follow him on strava and saw your comments I think


----------



## 13 rider (25 May 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> On the topic of points.... Did anyone have a target at the start of the year?.
> 
> Me being new to the challenge, set myself a target of 24 (at least 2 50km rides a month), but to my astonishment I`m already on 21 before the end of May
> 
> A revised target of 50 points is now my aim.


I was thinking about beating last year's total of 77 ,but having entered the metric century challenge aswell my bigger rides are going there so missing 18 points. So no target this year


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 May 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> On the topic of points.... Did anyone have a target at the start of the year?.
> 
> Me being new to the challenge, set myself a target of 24 (at least 2 50km rides a month), but to my astonishment I`m already on 21 before the end of May
> 
> A revised target of 50 points is now my aim.



Yes - I'm a Challenge Newbie too.

My target was to complete the challenge, do at least 18 50k's and complete at least a brace of 50 milers. A 100k would be nice but we shall see.

Not massive targets by any stretch but all helping towards my overall aim of 2000m for the year.


----------



## tallliman (25 May 2016)

@13 rider, yes we know each other. I mentioned whilst riding on Saturday that the challenge was a great motivator to me!

@Joobert, ello!

We should probably have a north leics ride at some point!


----------



## Effyb4 (25 May 2016)

I didn't manage to complete the challenge last year, so my aim is just to complete the challenge. I might do one or two 50 mile rides, but I am happy doing 50km rides.


----------



## 13 rider (25 May 2016)

Just realised the arrival of @Joobert to the challenge has completely messed up by high tech ride recording system . I have had to turn the page and draw more lines


----------



## Joobert (26 May 2016)

13 rider said:


> We seem to have a new entrant . Welcome @Joobert better late then never .
> Do you now @tallliman ? I follow him on strava and saw your comments I think


Hi 13 rider.. Yes I know tallliman, been following him on Strava for a while now and rode out with him on Saturday!


----------



## Joobert (26 May 2016)

13 rider said:


> Just realised the arrival of @Joobert to the challenge has completely messed up by high tech ride recording system . I have had to turn the page and draw more lines


Ooops, sorry 'bout that! :-/


----------



## Joobert (26 May 2016)

tallliman said:


> @13 rider, yes we know each other. I mentioned whilst riding on Saturday that the challenge was a great motivator to me!
> 
> @Joobert, ello!
> 
> We should probably have a north leics ride at some point!


Alright dude.. Took your advice about motivation, hope this helps! 
North Leicester ride sounds like a plan. Maybe not so hilly this time though!


----------



## Joobert (26 May 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> On the topic of points.... Did anyone have a target at the start of the year?.
> 
> Me being new to the challenge, set myself a target of 24 (at least 2 50km rides a month), but to my astonishment I`m already on 21 before the end of May
> 
> A revised target of 50 points is now my aim.


Hehe.. I'm going to be brave here and set myself a target of 150 points for the year!


----------



## tallliman (26 May 2016)

Joobert said:


> Alright dude.. Took your advice about motivation, hope this helps!
> North Leicester ride sounds like a plan. Maybe not so hilly this time though!



Are you still recovering? Hehe! Good luck!

I'll see when I've next got a free weekend and sort a forum ride out.


----------



## Joobert (26 May 2016)

tallliman said:


> Are you still recovering? Hehe! Good luck!
> 
> I'll see when I've next got a free weekend and sort a forum ride out.


Not feeling too bad now, another 41 miles in the bag today!
My next free Saturday is the 25th June, I also have a 50 mile sportive on the Sunday so may have to be a short onr for me!


----------



## tallliman (26 May 2016)

25th is good for me. @13 rider, fancy it?


----------



## 13 rider (26 May 2016)

tallliman said:


> 25th is good for me. @13 rider, fancy it?


I'm in I start a thread and we can discuss there


----------



## NorthernDave (28 May 2016)

Apologies, forgot to post on here about yesterdays metric half (although I did post a report), then I went out an did a metric century today to make the most of the glorious weather. Report posted for that too!


----------



## 13 rider (28 May 2016)

Last weekend for May . Anyone not posted their ride yet ? . 3 riders with a full set so far not posted


----------



## NorthernDave (29 May 2016)

Another 50 km done this morning. 
I don't know where the forecast sunshine and 18 degrees is - more like cloudy and 9 degrees...

Lunch now, report to follow.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 May 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Another 50 km done this morning.
> I don't know where the forecast sunshine and 18 degrees is - more like cloudy and 9 degrees...
> 
> Lunch now, report to follow.



It's here in The Lakes!

Just done another challenge ride (37.87m) and it was blue sky all the way.

Lot's of bugs and pollens too - my eyes are itchy at the mo'.

***

Very happy that I have managed 4 points this month and that today's ride was 14.2mph average - my best average so far for a challenge ride.

***

Loving the challenge and it's making me ride longer although I'm not really getting any quicker which is not really a crushing disappointment in my life tbh.

I was amused on a long steady incline today (about 7-8% according to Garmin). There I was steadily chugging away at a reasonable speed thinking I was doing ok when Mr Legs Like Oak Trees came whizzing by - the impressively fit guy just hurtled by and very quickly opened up a150m (at a guess) gap before he disappeared around a bend never to be seen again. Made me think how relative cycling is - there was me all chuffed in my own little bubble and there he was in his little bubble. Both of us doing the same thing but at the same time both of us worlds apart.

***

Safe riding Challengees (and everyone else of course).


----------



## Lilliburlero (29 May 2016)

Followed up yesterdays unplanned 50 km with a planned 50 km (turned out to be 60 km) today. 

Yesterday - I`v lent a mate (who is putting some good miles in on his front sus hybrid) my lads Merida for him to try out a road bike. After riding to him and doing his 25 km loop (I had no idea he was going to go this far), I noticed that I would only have to add another 10 km to get the 50 km up and thought it would be rude not to 

Today - Cracking ride out with another pal. He showed me some new roads that I`v wanted to try out. There was bit more traffic than i`m used to, but lots of fun nonetheless. I`ll do it again and link it to some of my routes for longer rides.

Highlight of the day - After getting home, i`m in the kitchen still in my cycling gear and my daughter (who was asleep when I left and still asleep when I got home) says to me "are you going on a bike ride or what?"...


----------



## NorthernDave (30 May 2016)

My 4th day of half century (or more) rides. I rounded off the bank holiday weekend with another metric half covering some new ground today, including cycling up a cliff (seriously!).

Report shortly...


----------



## 13 rider (30 May 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Depression strikes.
> 
> I think I need to up my game next year.
> 
> Pretty sure I'm Tail End Charlie with 9 points so far.


Not quite  mate there a few just doing one a month just keep at it


----------



## SteveF (30 May 2016)

Quite impressed with the amount of people that seem to be doing this challenge... Definitely had an impact on me in that if I do a reasonable ride I'm looking to extend/try to make it a 50..


----------



## 13 rider (30 May 2016)

SteveF said:


> Quite impressed with the amount of people that seem to be doing this challenge... Definitely had an impact on me in that if I do a reasonable ride I'm looking to extend/try to make it a 50..


We should have warned people how contagious half centuryitist is


----------



## Sbudge (31 May 2016)

Joobert said:


> Hehe.. I'm going to be brave here and set myself a target of 150 points for the year!



I reckon 100 points for me will be *just* possible...if I get a move on!


----------



## Sbudge (31 May 2016)

Made the mistake (sort of) of offering to curate a route for a hill enthusiast this weekend who'd never been to the Chilterns before. What started as a plan to ride 50km with half a dozen sharp climbs (mainly the 4 Simon Warren climbs near me) turned into a bit of a monster. My own fault I know but by the 3rd GPX revision we had 120km, 15 climbs and 2,200m of ascent planned.

The ride (and company) was great but the last few climbs were really tough. If I'd have planned this better I'd have been able to follow a goal of at least one 1000m climb every month...but I didn't and so missed the first one in January by 23m ...grrr.


----------



## Sbudge (31 May 2016)

@Milkfloat , just saw your ride log. 2 punctures, 2 crashes & 2 swims? Was that an unlucky 6 events or a spectacular 2 events?


----------



## Milkfloat (31 May 2016)

I have not been using this thread much preferring to just record the ride stats in the other thread. However, I think this weekend's ride deserves a little write up because of a surreal incident halfway through. So we started off under a bit of pressure as we wanted to get ride 75 miles in our allocated time before family life took over. It first went wrong after about 20 miles with a squirmy rear wheel - my first puncture for almost a year. Luckily it happened right at a village green with benches and the sun shining, so 5 or 6 minutes later we were underway again. Less than 10 miles later it started to go a bit wrong. Just as I rounded a turn, I heard a big hiss and my front tyre started to deflate fairly rapidly, I naturally looked down and started to slow. However, when I looked up again a second later I was confronted by this.







I immediately hit the brakes, but could not slow down fast enough so plough on straight ahead. Unfortunately the ford was incredibly slippery and that with a flat front caused the bike to just flip out from underneath me and down I went sideways. My ride partner also ploughed in and went down, fortunately to the other side. So there we were, the two of us prostate in the river in pain, but also laughing, trying to get to our feet and rescue our water bottles. We got out, then spent ten minutes trying not to cry with laughter and sort out my second puncture. Thankfully none of this is on video (although Strava has some interesting heart rate stats). Luckily the weather was kind to us as we were soaked from head to toe and the furthest point from home and weer only cold for 20 minutes or so. Damage result - badly scratched pedal, minor scratches on RD, some nice bruises and now very sore neck. Ride partner, just a few bruises. I count myself lucky there was a foot of water to land in. Next week, I am doing the route planning


----------



## Milkfloat (31 May 2016)

Sbudge said:


> @Milkfloat , just saw your ride log. 2 punctures, 2 crashes & 2 swims? Was that an unlucky 6 events or a spectacular 2 events?



I was just typing up my first ride report as I figured someone would want to know what it was all about.


----------



## Sbudge (31 May 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> I was just typing up my first ride report as I figured someone would want to know what it was all about.



So mainly one *really* spectacular, "It's A Knockout" special, event? Glad you're OK, be careful with that neck though, they've a habit of proving worse than expected the following day. Time for a packet of frozen peas??


----------



## Milkfloat (31 May 2016)

Sbudge said:


> So mainly one *really* spectacular, "It's A Knockout" special, event? Glad you're OK, be careful with that neck though, they've a habit of proving worse than expected the following day. Time for a packet of frozen peas??



It is two days in now, so hopefully starting to get better. Night time is the worst. I don't think there is any lasting damage though.


----------



## 13 rider (31 May 2016)

Scores on the doors . 33 riders with complete 5 months posted . 2 fallers as of now but this month we gained 2 entrants who posted for the 5 months
Next month is halfway .I predict this year we will get more than the 7 finishers from last year 
Happy half centurying


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Jun 2016)

13 rider said:


> Scores on the doors . 33 riders with complete 5 months posted . 2 fallers as of now but this month we gained 2 entrants who posted for the 5 months
> Next month is halfway .I predict this year we will get more than the 7 finishers from last year
> Happy half centurying



Thank you for the update. And well done to the 33!


----------



## NorthernDave (4 Jun 2016)

First ride of June, so I went big: 100km, but with 3,467ft of climbing - which is over 50% more climbing than my "usual" metric century route.
Big sense of achievement, but I'm cream crackered now! That beer in the fridge is going to take a hammering...

Reports in the usual places.

PS - well done to everyone who is still in the challenge


----------



## NorthernDave (5 Jun 2016)

Second ride of June - just a cheeky 56.7 km this morning.
So that's both my imperial and metric half centuries done for June - report to follow, see you next month. 









Only joking!  Can't stop riding when the weather is this good.


----------



## tallliman (5 Jun 2016)

Having a bit of a statty moment and counted up my commutes which I dont count here (despite them all being 50km days) and it'd add another 38 points to my total. This would put me over 100 points and just highlights to me how often I've ridden this year!

(I'm not meaning to brag or anything, just wanted to share!)


----------



## 13 rider (5 Jun 2016)

13 rider said:


> Scores on the doors . 33 riders with complete 5 months posted . 2 fallers as of now but this month we gained 2 entrants who posted for the 5 months
> Next month is halfway .I predict this year we will get more than the 7 finishers from last year
> Happy half centurying


Miscount by me forgot to turn the page  34 riders with 5 months done and dusted . 
Already 15 posted for and June and made the halfway point


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Jun 2016)

6 days in and not ridden my bike at all this month!

Days 1-3 were a blur of 'other stuff' and on the 4th (Saturday) I did a full days hiking and scrambling in the mountains (12 miles and 6200' ascent) and whilst doing this I strained what I think (self diagnosed via Google) is my pectineus muscle which is where the top front centre of the leg joins the abdomen.

Was stretching up a moderately steep rock face and I felt this popping feeling at the top of my leg and then it felt like a blunt knife had been pushed in. 

Was irritable yesterday as I had a 50k planned and couldn't go as I was limping about ,albeit the pain was pretty mild mostly with the occasional sharp jolt.

Got up 5.30 today and still limping a bit. Not sure whether to not ride at all, do a short ride of say 15 miles and see how I feel or crack on with my challenge ride.

Common sense says don't ride at all until the pain/limp goes. 

But it's in the balance at the moment...


----------



## tallliman (6 Jun 2016)

That doesn't sound good. I understand the temptation to push through given the weather but (I'd hope) there's plenty more to come this week at least!


----------



## Sbudge (6 Jun 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> 6 days in and not ridden my bike at all this month!
> 
> Days 1-3 were a blur of 'other stuff' and on the 4th (Saturday) I did a full days hiking and scrambling in the mountains (12 miles and 6200' ascent) and whilst doing this I strained what I think (self diagnosed via Google) is my pectineus muscle which is where the top front centre of the leg joins the abdomen.
> 
> ...



Take it easy for now would be my suggestion. Making sure you've got a reasonable, pain-free, range of motion before getting on the bike. The last thing you want is to turn a little injury into a big one.


----------



## Sbudge (6 Jun 2016)

Did the Nightrider London at the weekend and despite the fact that it was a pretty flat course, done at a medium pace, I'm definitely stiffer today than after my normal weekend rides (which are usually quite a bit tougher), I wonder why? I suspect it's either the lack of sleep to recover or, more likely, the constant starting and stopping at lights etc all through the ride.


----------



## 13 rider (6 Jun 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> 6 days in and not ridden my bike at all this month!
> 
> Days 1-3 were a blur of 'other stuff' and on the 4th (Saturday) I did a full days hiking and scrambling in the mountains (12 miles and 6200' ascent) and whilst doing this I strained what I think (self diagnosed via Google) is my pectineus muscle which is where the top front centre of the leg joins the abdomen.
> 
> ...


Plenty of days left this month don't make it worse .Be sensible and listen to your body


----------



## fatjel (6 Jun 2016)

Back on two wheels again after 12 weeks out and am so loving my bikes .. 
Did a few 50ks to start off and was no prob so tried a hilly 100k which was good
Done two 200k rides now which were very hard and painfull
Only to be expected I guess
My arms ,hands and wrists suffered most
Just need a 300k , a 400k and a 600k for a super randoneur


----------



## Sbudge (9 Jun 2016)

OK, It's time to try for my first imperial century. I've realised I've been putting it off for a few months but now I've a free Saturday, tolerable weather and I've run out of excuses. Nothing organized, just plotted a course for the Garmin, it's fairly flat for the distance (1300m or so of ascent) but I've included Whiteleaf to keep things honest . Wish me luck!


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Jun 2016)

Good luck @Sbudge


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jun 2016)

Sbudge said:


> OK, It's time to try for my first imperial century. I've realised I've been putting it off for a few months but now I've a free Saturday, tolerable weather and I've run out of excuses. Nothing organized, just plotted a course for the Garmin, it's fairly flat for the distance (1300m or so of ascent) but I've included Whiteleaf to keep things honest . Wish me luck!




Very best of luck to you.


----------



## 13 rider (9 Jun 2016)

Sbudge said:


> OK, It's time to try for my first imperial century. I've realised I've been putting it off for a few months but now I've a free Saturday, tolerable weather and I've run out of excuses. Nothing organized, just plotted a course for the Garmin, it's fairly flat for the distance (1300m or so of ascent) but I've included Whiteleaf to keep things honest . Wish me luck!


Good luck go for it . Watching the odometer click over into 3 figures is brilliant


----------



## Sbudge (9 Jun 2016)

13 rider said:


> Good luck go for it . Watching the odometer click over into 3 figures is brilliant


Good point, I might have to switch the Garmin over to Imperial just to see that! 160.934km just isn't the same!


----------



## MikeW-71 (9 Jun 2016)

Got my June ride in on the 5th, 36 miles on the main ride, then swapped bikes and added another 10 to my parents and back.

I need to get back towards metric centuries, but so far this year, weather is looking promising.

https://www.strava.com/activities/599877990


----------



## Lilliburlero (9 Jun 2016)

Sbudge said:


> OK, It's time to try for my first imperial century. I've realised I've been putting it off for a few months but now I've a free Saturday, tolerable weather and I've run out of excuses. Nothing organized, just plotted a course for the Garmin, it's fairly flat for the distance (1300m or so of ascent) but I've included Whiteleaf to keep things honest . Wish me luck!



Good luck, buddy


----------



## Sbudge (10 Jun 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> Good luck, buddy


Thanks, weather forecast now says it's going to be 'light rain' for pretty much the whole ride ... I guess there's no point in it being easy! 

Given the probable temperature (18 degrees with light wind) I guess there's no point in even *trying* to stay dry on a 6-7 hour ride.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Jun 2016)

@Sbudge 

Have fun on your ride and stay safe!

Best of luck to you and I hope your butt survives intact!


----------



## kapelmuur (11 Jun 2016)

A question about the rules of this challenge, are turbo rides acceptable?

There's been a mini monsoon here today and roads are flooded, I can't ride tomorrow so I've done my weekend ride on my BKOOL turbo. The ride plus warm down totalling 50km - recorded on Strava.

Can I claim a point?


----------



## 13 rider (11 Jun 2016)

kapelmuur said:


> A question about the rules of this challenge, are turbo rides accebptable?
> 
> There's been a mini monsoon here today and roads are flooded, I can't ride tomorrow so I've done my weekend ride on my BKOOL turbo. The ride plus warm down totalling 50km - recorded on Strava.
> 
> Can I claim a point?


Although it's not stated in the rules for this year I believe all rides have to be outside no turbos so no point I'm afraid . Credit to you doing 50 km on a turbo


----------



## Sbudge (12 Jun 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @Sbudge
> 
> Have fun on your ride and stay safe!
> 
> Best of luck to you and I hope your butt survives intact!



Thanks, weather turned out pretty perfect in the end, some very light showers which were just enough to cool things down. Butt and bits more or less intact today too!


----------



## Lilliburlero (12 Jun 2016)

Sbudge said:


> Thanks, weather turned out pretty perfect in the end, some very light showers which were just enough to cool things down. Butt and bits more or less intact today too!



Well done @Sbudge


----------



## 13 rider (12 Jun 2016)

Sbudge said:


> Thanks, weather turned out pretty perfect in the end, some very light showers which were just enough to cool things down. Butt and bits more or less intact today too!


Well done imperial century challenge next year then


----------



## Sbudge (12 Jun 2016)

Mini ride report, it was *that* nice I need to share it! 

This was my first imperial century. Plotted a course from my usual weekend base in Wendover that started with a noted local hill (Whiteleaf) but then headed out into the flatter terrain roughly bounded by Wendover, Bicester, Buckingham and Bletchley .

The roads were about 90% open, single track country roads with little or no traffic. I can imagine with the wind up they could be a little tough but on this occasion it was just right. More by accident than design there were quite a few glorious straight stretches of completely empty tarmac. I was using a deeper section set of wheels (57mm) than I normally use for the Chiltern climbs and it turned out to be a good choice. Despite getting a bit tired in the last 20km I still managed to average about 26kmh on an entirely solo ride, my best yet.

Lots of very beautiful little villages which, if I wasn't so determined to get a decent time, would have made ideal cake stops. More than happy to share the GPX with anyone who fancies a relaxed 100 miler within 40 minutes of London. (https://www.strava.com/activities/605909039)


----------



## Sbudge (12 Jun 2016)

13 rider said:


> Well done imperial century challenge next year then



Eeek, doing one a month in Spring/Summer sounds fine. Doing them in the Winter winds...less so.


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Jun 2016)

Got my metric half in last week, no exciting route just a variation on the norm. That brings up the halfway point, and the stage at which I withdrew last year due to ill health, otherwise known as the inability to walk, nevermind ride a bike.
Here's hoping for a healthy rest of 2016 and onwards...


----------



## 13 rider (12 Jun 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> Got my metric half in last week, no exciting route just a variation on the norm. That brings up the halfway point, and the stage at which I withdrew last year due to ill health, otherwise known as the inability to walk, nevermind ride a bike.
> Here's hoping for a healthy rest of 2016 and onwards...


Well done @cosmicbike let's hope your health holds and you see it through this year .good luck and keep on


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Jun 2016)

A brace of metric half centuries this weekend - one yesterday that I've already posted a report on, but forgot to put on here  and one this morning, report for that one shortly


----------



## tallliman (12 Jun 2016)

Well done @Sbudge!


----------



## kapelmuur (13 Jun 2016)

13 rider said:


> Although it's not stated in the rules for this year I believe all rides have to be outside no turbos so no point I'm afraid . Credit to you doing 50 km on a turbo



Domage! My usual turbo ride is 15 to 20km, but I pressed on to 50km in the hope of a point! I guess it shows the incentive value of the challenge.

I always ride outdoors if I can, it's much more fun than sitting on a turbo or rollers. I used to have rollers but didn't have the mental strength to ride them for long, by 30 minutes I'd be screaming with boredom.

The VR turbo is much better, it's very nice when the weather is bad to follow a route on the laptop under sunny skies in Spain or Italy, but I do find it physically more demanding than actual cycling. Nevertheless, I have to have my most determined head on to ride turbo for more than an hour.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Jun 2016)

Not going too well this month - only half a dozen rides around 20-25 miles so far and no challenges completed.

Apart from my Pectineus muscle issue caused by a climbing move 10 days back my S-I-L died on Monday aged only 60 after a very long battle with cancer. 

And then on a much lower scale of issue I woke up last night around 3pm with a back muscle spasm - literally took 15 minutes to drag myself to the loo for a pee. Took some Paracetamol & Ibuprofen and Lovely Wife applied Voltarol and an hour later I drifted off to sleep.

Got up this morning and no real pain but felt sore - bizarre! No idea why this happened.

Will try to get out and do a challenge ride on Friday but after Monday's events I am struggling with motivation and my priority is to support my wife.


----------



## cosmicbike (16 Jun 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Not going too well this month - only half a dozen rides around 20-25 miles so far and no challenges completed.
> 
> Apart from my Pectineus muscle issue caused by a climbing move 10 days back my S-I-L died on Monday aged only 60 after a very long battle with cancer.
> 
> ...


There are, quite rightly, much more important things than a bike ride.


----------



## Katherine (16 Jun 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Not going too well this month - only half a dozen rides around 20-25 miles so far and no challenges completed.
> 
> Apart from my Pectineus muscle issue caused by a climbing move 10 days back my S-I-L died on Monday aged only 60 after a very long battle with cancer.
> 
> ...



￼ Don't worry. Sorry for your loss. If you do get a chance for a ride, just enjoy it.


----------



## Sbudge (16 Jun 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Not going too well this month - only half a dozen rides around 20-25 miles so far and no challenges completed.
> 
> Apart from my Pectineus muscle issue caused by a climbing move 10 days back my S-I-L died on Monday aged only 60 after a very long battle with cancer.
> 
> ...



Not great at all, sorry you're having such a tough one. Back and climbing injury may well be related so worth gently working on your range of motion more...it's so easy to get all knotted up without realising it (The stress of your SIL won't have helped either). When you get a chance a long gentle ride to clear your mind might help.


----------



## 13 rider (16 Jun 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Not going too well this month - only half a dozen rides around 20-25 miles so far and no challenges completed.
> 
> Apart from my Pectineus muscle issue caused by a climbing move 10 days back my S-I-L died on Monday aged only 60 after a very long battle with cancer.
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss ,still two weekends left plenty of time . Your health and family need to come first .


----------



## Lilliburlero (17 Jun 2016)

@SpokeyDokey


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Jun 2016)

35.41 miles / 56.99 km / 14.35 av' mph / 2035' ascent.

Got my June challenge done today and pleased to get it out of the way after such a miserable week following bereavement.

Nice ride out to the Grange over Sands peninsula.

Ended up on the A591 amidst a TT for about 500m - I was steadily ploughing along the flat at around 18 mph and 2 riders came whizzing by, spaced a little apart, and I felt like I was going in reverse!

2 squashed Hedgehogs and 1 squashed Seagull on my travels made me miserable for a while.

Was surprised to have to ride through a flooded lane just outside Meathop (near Grange over Sands) - a bit over 100m long and around BB depth.

Council have gone mad with chippings over the last few weeks so thanks to the idiot in the ludicrously lowered old Polo, with 'Dubz' plastered in pink over his back window, who went by at speed and peppered my right leg with gravel - *osser! I wished him harm for a good few minutes.

Safe and (hopefully) chipping free riding everyone.


----------



## Lilliburlero (19 Jun 2016)

Well done @SpokeyDokey for getting out today and popping a 50 km ride in 

Kudos


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Jun 2016)

Apologies (again) to the half century collective - I forgot to post on this thread about yesterdays ride despite posting a report on the 'Your Ride Today' thread...
Added another metric half today, so that's two this weekend!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Jun 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Apologies (again) to the half century collective - I forgot to post on this thread about yesterdays ride despite posting a report on the 'Your Ride Today' thread...
> Added another metric half today, so that's two this weekend!



@NorthernDave

Looks like you're flying - good points total so far!


----------



## Eribiste (19 Jun 2016)

A nice ride round The Lenches near Evesham today. My ride took me past Throckmorton airfield, the old RAF Pershore, where someone was flying a model Folland Gnat, complete with jet engine. I tell you what, it sounded just right! The driver could work a radio set too, giving a really good flying expo.


----------



## kapelmuur (20 Jun 2016)

Eribiste said:


> A nice ride round The Lenches near Evesham today. My ride took me past Throckmorton airfield, the old RAF Pershore, where someone was flying a model Folland Gnat, complete with jet engine. I tell you what, it sounded just right! The driver could work a radio set too, giving a really good flying expo.



I was serving in the RAF at CFS Little Rissington when the Red Arrows (flying Folland Gnats) were based there. 

We got so blase about seeing them practicing every day that we didn't look up when they flew over.


----------



## kapelmuur (20 Jun 2016)

@gavgav, I get a little sentimental when I see your routes in the Challenge thread.

I'm from Shrewsbury and remember going to watch my Dad and uncle playing cricket in some of the Shropshire villages you mention. That was 50/60 years ago, so I guess a lot has changed since.


----------



## gavgav (20 Jun 2016)

kapelmuur said:


> @gavgav, I get a little sentimental when I see your routes in the Challenge thread.
> 
> I'm from Shrewsbury and remember going to watch my Dad and uncle playing cricket in some of the Shropshire villages you mention. That was 50/60 years ago, so I guess a lot has changed since.


Which team did they play for? I play cricket for a village team nowadays and there are some lovely village pitches across the county. 

Some parts of rural Shropshire have escaped the modernisation that ruins so many places these days, particularly in the south of the county.


----------



## kapelmuur (20 Jun 2016)

gavgav said:


> Which team did they play for? I play cricket for a village team nowadays and there are some lovely village pitches across the county.
> 
> Some parts of rural Shropshire have escaped the modernisation that ruins so many places these days, particularly in the south of the county.



Dad played originally for Shrewsbury, but as a working class man with Irish roots he didn't feel welcome there. So he founded Cathedral C.C. based at the RC Cathedral on Town Walls, this in 1936. The club is now defunct, but I believe it may have continued to the start of this century.

I especially remember Condover, Church Stretton (where I used to watch the express steam trains to South Wales), Acton Reynold, Knockin, Bishop's Castle (captained by Colonel Sykes who had a tin leg who refused to be given out LBW because 'I haven't got the leg' ), the grudge matches against the 'posh boys' of Wroxeter and Shrewsbury and my favourite - Cound.

You may remember Freddie Fry who was a director at Shrewsbury Town, he 'owned' Cound and used to umpire at the bowlers end throughout a game. The visiting umpire had to stay at square leg! Mr Fry was a very nice man, but a stickler for correct behaviour, in a game I played in he sent off a Cound bowler for swearing when a decision went against him.

Most of the village wickets were dodgy to say the least, 130/140 was usually a winning score. The best wickets were at the big hospitals, Shelton and the orthopedic at Oswestry. I guess those are gone now.

Who do you play for?


----------



## gavgav (20 Jun 2016)

kapelmuur said:


> Dad played originally for Shrewsbury, but as a working class man with Irish roots he didn't feel welcome there. So he founded Cathedral C.C. based at the RC Cathedral on Town Walls, this in 1936. The club is now defunct, but I believe it may have continued to the start of this century.
> 
> I especially remember Condover, Church Stretton (where I used to watch the express steam trains to South Wales), Acton Reynold, Knockin, Bishop's Castle (captained by Colonel Sykes who had a tin leg who refused to be given out LBW because 'I haven't got the leg' ), the grudge matches against the 'posh boys' of Wroxeter and Shrewsbury and my favourite - Cound.
> 
> ...


I play for Acton Scott. We've been a club for 20 years now, basically on a farmers field that we only get access to for 3 months a year! Makes for an "interesting" wicket, but as a bowler I'm happy with that  Fabulous views from our ground though and lots of visiting teams state it their favourite friendly fixture in the season.

We play away matches at some of the grounds you've mentioned and indeed I played league cricket for Church Stretton, for a couple of years, back in the early 2000's.

Yes indeed I remember Freddie Fry.


----------



## Saluki (20 Jun 2016)

Finally got out and got on with the half century thing today. I have not been feeling the love of cycling at all, since moving. I haven't found my hill legs but I have found that cycling on the quiet country roads is tantamount to suicide as the tourists all think that they are rally drivers - might be the locals of course, it's not like they stop at all so I can't ask. Getting bored with the Camel Trail, it's all Hubster wants to do really. I have to say that Cornwall is all very pretty but I miss Norfolk. I miss the narrow lanes that you can see traffic coming along on due to them not having 14' hedges and walls. I miss the whole turning a corner and not being faced with a 20% hill rearing up like a brick wall, in front of you too. I think that I have done more walking in the last 3 months, with my bike, than I have in the rest of my life, put together. Still haven't found those hill legs but I live in hope.

At the end of May, I did do 2 rides that together made well over 50km, but don't know if I can add them. There was about a 4 hour or so gap between them. Hubster rang and said that he had to go somewhere and I had to come back and wait for a parcel, that didn't arrive until well after 7pm. If it's OK with the collective, I'll add it to the list. If not, that's fine too.


----------



## Katherine (20 Jun 2016)

Saluki said:


> Finally got out and got on with the half century thing today. I have not been feeling the love of cycling at all, since moving. I haven't found my hill legs but I have found that cycling on the quiet country roads is tantamount to suicide as the tourists all think that they are rally drivers - might be the locals of course, it's not like they stop at all so I can't ask. Getting bored with the Camel Trail, it's all Hubster wants to do really. I have to say that Cornwall is all very pretty but I miss Norfolk. I miss the narrow lanes that you can see traffic coming along on due to them not having 14' hedges and walls. I miss the whole turning a corner and not being faced with a 20% hill rearing up like a brick wall, in front of you too. I think that I have done more walking in the last 3 months, with my bike, than I have in the rest of my life, put together. Still haven't found those hill legs but I live in hope.
> 
> At the end of May, I did do 2 rides that together made well over 50km, but don't know if I can add them. There was about a 4 hour or so gap between them. Hubster rang and said that he had to go somewhere and I had to come back and wait for a parcel, that didn't arrive until well after 7pm. If it's OK with the collective, I'll add it to the list. If not, that's fine too.


 Of course it's fine. The miles just have to be done on the same day. Well done. Have you got the chance to take the bike somewhere on the train or in the car for the occasional change or route?


----------



## Saluki (20 Jun 2016)

Katherine said:


> Of course it's fine. The miles just have to be done on the same day. Well done. Have you got the chance to take the bike somewhere on the train or in the car for the occasional change or route?


The route to the train station is a touch interesting. It's 6 miles along the Camel Trail and then up, up, up and up some more, some 100m of climbing to get to the station. We'd thought of that one
Hopefully going off to Portreath tomorrow and riding the Coast to Coast again. It's a nice and varied route. We did it last week. Only about 25 miles all in all, but it's a nice ride and the bike hire/cafe place is not charging tourist prices either. Huge coffee and 2 bits of cake and change from a fiver. We are waiting for Hubster to have another clinic appointment in Launceston and we'll put the bikes in the car and ride on Bude Canal towpath or go on a bit further to the Tarka Trail again, that's a nice place to ride 

The climbing wasn't too hideous today. I might have got a bit fitter, but I have put on some weight, that I need to shift PDQ as I am noticing it on the hills. I got to the first proper hill and told myself 'I'll get to the barn gable' then once there I told myself 'I'll go to the gateway' and so and so forth. I did have to stop as I was torn between feinting, throwing up or falling off. I chose to unclip and gasp like an asthmatic 90 year old (I do have asthma so feel that I can say this). I walked for about 50m and then there was a false flat, then got back on and got riding again. I only needed to walk that once. I was nearly taken out by a fast moving hot hatchback (hikers and me scattering to the hedges to avoid being killed) and I couldn't get going again, so I rode down the tiny bit of hill that I'd climbed, to the flat bit, turned back around and got a bit of a run up at the hill and was away again. I promised myself, if I got up it, I would have a lovely bagel when I got in. With butter.


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Jun 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @NorthernDave
> 
> Looks like you're flying - good points total so far!



Thanks @SpokeyDokey 

I'm lucky enough to have a wife who is very understanding (or is just glad to have me out of the house?)


----------



## Katherine (20 Jun 2016)

Saluki said:


> The route to the train station is a touch interesting. It's 6 miles along the Camel Trail and then up, up, up and up some more, some 100m of climbing to get to the station. We'd thought of that one
> Hopefully going off to Portreath tomorrow and riding the Coast to Coast again. It's a nice and varied route. We did it last week. Only about 25 miles all in all, but it's a nice ride and the bike hire/cafe place is not charging tourist prices either. Huge coffee and 2 bits of cake and change from a fiver. We are waiting for Hubster to have another clinic appointment in Launceston and we'll put the bikes in the car and ride on Bude Canal towpath or go on a bit further to the Tarka Trail again, that's a nice place to ride
> 
> The climbing wasn't too hideous today. I might have got a bit fitter, but I have put on some weight, that I need to shift PDQ as I am noticing it on the hills. I got to the first proper hill and told myself 'I'll get to the barn gable' then once there I told myself 'I'll go to the gateway' and so and so forth. I did have to stop as I was torn between feinting, throwing up or falling off. I chose to unclip and gasp like an asthmatic 90 year old (I do have asthma so feel that I can say this). I walked for about 50m and then there was a false flat, then got back on and got riding again. I only needed to walk that once. I was nearly taken out by a fast moving hot hatchback (hikers and me scattering to the hedges to avoid being killed) and I couldn't get going again, so I rode down the tiny bit of hill that I'd climbed, to the flat bit, turned back around and got a bit of a run up at the hill and was away again. I promised myself, if I got up it, I would have a lovely bagel when I got in. With butter.



Good, you have to have incentives and rewards. Do you enjoy the descents? I see them as rewards for the hard work on the ups! 
I'll be on holiday in Marazion at the end of July and thinking of hiring a bike from Long Rock for a day. As regulars to the area, I am well aware of the busy roads but I hope to find some quieter roads. I know there is a path between Penzance and Marazion.


----------



## 13 rider (20 Jun 2016)

Saluki said:


> The route to the train station is a touch interesting. It's 6 miles along the Camel Trail and then up, up, up and up some more, some 100m of climbing to get to the station. We'd thought of that one
> Hopefully going off to Portreath tomorrow and riding the Coast to Coast again. It's a nice and varied route. We did it last week. Only about 25 miles all in all, but it's a nice ride and the bike hire/cafe place is not charging tourist prices either. Huge coffee and 2 bits of cake and change from a fiver. We are waiting for Hubster to have another clinic appointment in Launceston and we'll put the bikes in the car and ride on Bude Canal towpath or go on a bit further to the Tarka Trail again, that's a nice place to ride
> 
> The climbing wasn't too hideous today. I might have got a bit fitter, but I have put on some weight, that I need to shift PDQ as I am noticing it on the hills. I got to the first proper hill and told myself 'I'll get to the barn gable' then once there I told myself 'I'll go to the gateway' and so and so forth. I did have to stop as I was torn between feinting, throwing up or falling off. I chose to unclip and gasp like an asthmatic 90 year old (I do have asthma so feel that I can say this). I walked for about 50m and then there was a false flat, then got back on and got riding again. I only needed to walk that once. I was nearly taken out by a fast moving hot hatchback (hikers and me scattering to the hedges to avoid being killed) and I couldn't get going again, so I rode down the tiny bit of hill that I'd climbed, to the flat bit, turned back around and got a bit of a run up at the hill and was away again. I promised myself, if I got up it, I would have a lovely bagel when I got in. With butter.


Some extra trails come off the coast to coast I did the Busy (place name not busy as in a bee ) loop last year very nice trail through wood bit more scenic than the c2c


----------



## Saluki (21 Jun 2016)

Katherine said:


> Good, you have to have incentives and rewards. Do you enjoy the descents? I see them as rewards for the hard work on the ups!
> I'll be on holiday in Marazion at the end of July and thinking of hiring a bike from Long Rock for a day. As regulars to the area, I am well aware of the busy roads but I hope to find some quieter roads. I know there is a path between Penzance and Marazion.


I shall look that path up and give it a go.
I like some of the descents. I used to be a good descender but some of the very twisty downhills I take very steadily, especially on the coastal roads as there are lots of people on those roads, especially as you get towards the bottom.
Have a nice holiday. Marazion is nice.


----------



## Saluki (21 Jun 2016)

13 rider said:


> Some extra trails come off the coast to coast I did the Busy (place name not busy as in a bee ) loop last year very nice trail through wood bit more scenic than the c2c


We noticed that there were a fair few trails down there and hoping to get down again on Thursday (after voting) for another ride about. Might even think about getting the trail leaflet instead of just winging it.


----------



## 13 rider (21 Jun 2016)

Katherine said:


> Good, you have to have incentives and rewards. Do you enjoy the descents? I see them as rewards for the hard work on the ups!
> I'll be on holiday in Marazion at the end of July and thinking of hiring a bike from Long Rock for a day. As regulars to the area, I am well aware of the busy roads but I hope to find some quieter roads. I know there is a path between Penzance and Marazion.


Im in Cornwall in late July Newquay way taking the bike like last year I look out for you even though I have no idea what you look like 


Saluki said:


> We noticed that there were a fair few trails down there and hoping to get down again on Thursday (after voting) for another ride about. Might even think about getting the trail leaflet instead of just winging it.


Cornwall council do a cycling map £5 from tourist office with all cycle routes on. I think bisscoe cafe will have a trail map. Watch the descents I nearly came a major cropper last year went round a bend and gravel all over the road  bit of a moment


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Jun 2016)

@Saluki 

Don't forget - the tourists all bugger off home soon after the kids go back to school in September. The roads will quieten down then.

And the farmers cut the hedges back in Autumn.

Plus everyone loses a bit of weight in the Summer.

That's three positives!

Happy & safe riding down there in Cornwall.


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Jun 2016)

A cheeky midweek entry for the challenge this morning. Report in the usual place!


----------



## Saluki (22 Jun 2016)

13 rider said:


> Im in Cornwall in late July Newquay way taking the bike like last year I look out for you even though I have no idea what you look like
> 
> Cornwall council do a cycling map £5 from tourist office with all cycle routes on. I think bisscoe cafe will have a trail map. Watch the descents I nearly came a major cropper last year went round a bend and gravel all over the road  bit of a moment


The descents and gravelly bends are the reasons that I have barely touched my roadie for 3 months, it's all CX with disc brakes at the moment


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Jun 2016)

Well, what do you know?
Another mid-week half century in absolutely gorgeous weather! 

Report to follow shortly...


----------



## Saluki (23 Jun 2016)

Me too. So incensed by the Stay Campaigners and the Leave Campaigners banging on my door to 'secure my vote' that I left a note on the door saying "I've voted and out on my bike now". Got back and someone had written on the bottom 'good for you' 

611m of climbing today, 57km and the hill that I had to stop and walk for 50m half way along on Monday was got up without the walking bit. I was mightily impressed with myself. Must have been due to the cup of coffee and 20 minute sit down at the cafe half a mile from the bottom. I did have to walk up a couple of hills in places. Once because a green car was not slowing down at all and the fact that I was on my bike in the road didn't matter a jot to her or her teenage daughter who waved merrily as they put me in the hedge and once as I simply ran out of legs.

I really need to have a look at my disc brakes I think. It's making a funny sound, not unlike when a car has a worn pad only much, much higher in pitch.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jun 2016)

It is a lovely evening here. I have only done one ride since my head-banging/fainting experience last week, a flat 10-miler. I want to do about 110 miles on Saturday (The Humber Bridge forum ride from York, including a few extra miles to get from the car park to York Minster and back again at the end of the ride). That wouldn't be sensible without testing myself a little first so I need to get out and do a reasonable ride this evening to see if I am up to the long ride at the weekend. I'm just waiting for the traffic to die down a little, then I am gong to go out and try to do a hilly 50 kms. I will report back later! 

PS Mission accomplished! (I left it a bit late and had to up my pace a bit to get back before dark. No lights on the bike!) 50.1 kms with about 750 m of climbing.


----------



## Katherine (24 Jun 2016)

ColinJ said:


> It is a lovely evening here. I have only done one ride since my head-banging/fainting experience last week, a flat 10-miler. I want to do about 110 miles on Saturday (The Humber Bridge forum ride from York, including a few extra miles to get from the car park to York Minster and back again at the end of the ride). That wouldn't be sensible without testing myself a little first so I need to get out and do a reasonable ride this evening to see if I am up to the long ride at the weekend. I'm just waiting for the traffic to die down a little, then I am gong to go out and try to do a hilly 50 kms. I will report back later!
> 
> PS Mission accomplished! (I left it a bit late and had to up my pace a bit to get back before dark. No lights on the bike!) 50.1 kms with about 750 m of climbing.


Well done! I see that 10 miles became 31,so you must have felt good. Best of luck for your long ride on Saturday but don't overdo it.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jun 2016)

Katherine said:


> Well done! I see that 10 miles became 31,so you must have felt good. Best of luck for your long ride on Saturday but don't overdo it.


Thanks.

I think that I will be ok with the distance but I have the early signs of a saddle sore developing and the weather forecast is deteriorating so the second half of the ride might become uncomfortable!


----------



## Katherine (24 Jun 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I think that I will be ok with the distance but I have the early signs of a saddle sore developing and the weather forecast is deteriorating so the second half of the ride might become uncomfortable!


They do say cyclists are mad!


----------



## Effyb4 (24 Jun 2016)

I managed my first imperial half century of the year today. It was beautiful weather, but a lot of the roads had recently had gravel laid . It was also the second most climbing I have ever done - living in the flatlands of Essex. I was feeling very tired for the last couple of miles and cursed my husband when he took me up another hill - although it was only to make sure that the ride went over 50 miles.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Jun 2016)

A Imperial half century yesterday and a three part metric ton today (77.6 miles) would normally post in 100km challenge a but as 3 separate rides I included in it this challenge
1 week of June left only 1 full poster not yet got a June ride posted
Just a reminder .please don't just edit your 1st post ,create a new one for each ride to save me trawlling 35 pages thank you


----------



## 13 rider (26 Jun 2016)

25th June, 55.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/620256315) - 1 point (!), Devil's Staircase from both directions, really quite evil.
Kudos for that just looked at the profile on strava . All that for 1 point !!


----------



## Sbudge (26 Jun 2016)

13 rider said:


> 25th June, 55.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/620256315) - 1 point (!), Devil's Staircase from both directions, really quite evil.
> Kudos for that just looked at the profile on strava . All that for 1 point !!



Thanks, I'd planned to go down then up the Devil's Staircase on this trip and foolishly assumed that since no-one ever seems to talk about the other side it couldn't be that bad.  When I got there and saw that *both* sides have a 25% triangle at the bottom I was a bit nervous. Both climbs were really rather hard and I was struggling to keep the front wheel down much of the time. On the positive side, after you get to the bottom (East side) you see some utterly magnificent views. If you find yourself in that part of the world then it's well worth a try.

Top tip though: The reasons I started/finished in Tregaron were:-

1. The 'mountain' road from Tregaron to Abergeswyn is easy to follow, very quiet, only about 10 miles from the Staircase(s) and has an excellent surface
2. There's a good car park at Tregaron (£1.50 for the day, coins only) with toilets etc (right by a local shop etc too)
3. Tregaron is pretty easy to get to.
4. You have a 'bonus' of 1 or 2 other climbs that pass 20% in places and some amazing sweeping descents
5. You get to see views like the one above...that's taken about 500m or so from the bottom of the Staircase.

I must say though that on all three rides in Wales the roads surface on even tiny lanes in the middle of nowhere was excellent.


----------



## Sbudge (26 Jun 2016)

Effyb4 said:


> I managed my first imperial half century of the year today. It was beautiful weather, but a lot of the roads had recently had gravel laid . It was also the second most climbing I have ever done - living in the flatlands of Essex. I was feeling very tired for the last couple of miles and cursed my husband when he took me up another hill - although it was only to make sure that the ride went over 50 miles.



Bravo indeed! So, metric century next then!


----------



## Effyb4 (27 Jun 2016)

Sbudge said:


> Bravo indeed! So, metric century next then!



I'm already planning it. I'm hoping to do it some time in July.


----------



## 13 rider (28 Jun 2016)

Early update this monthly as everyone has posted rides for June. 34 riders make the halfway point 
Some impressive point totals being accrued this thread has certainly got people upping their milage even @SpokeyDokey doing multiple rides this month


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Jun 2016)

13 rider said:


> Early update this monthly as everyone has posted rides for June. 34 riders make the halfway point
> Some impressive point totals being accrued this thread has certainly got people upping their milage even @SpokeyDokey doing multiple rides this month



@13 rider 

Sadly I've only done one so far this month and looking at the weather forecast that'll be it too!

Only done 162 miles for the whole month - not so good but better than 0 miles!

Got my first 50 miler scheduled for 9th July with another cyclist so that'll make sure I do it.

Also: tomorrow I will be placing my order for my new bike:

https://www.ridley-bikes.com/be/nl/...lloy-20-xta-01bm-black-grey-white-orange.html

Although the big 38mm tyres are being swapped for Challenge Corsa Bianca 33mm.

Looking forward to this! And it will provide more motivation to get me out on the saddle.

July/August is also about climbing/hiking for me and I have some very big days on long routes lined up so it will be tricky to balance my saddle mileage with my boot mileage.


----------



## 13 rider (28 Jun 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @13 rider
> 
> Sadly I've only done one so far this month and looking at the weather forecast that'll be it too!
> 
> ...


Nice bike good luck on 50 miler you do it easy with company


----------



## Sbudge (29 Jun 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @13 rider
> 
> ...July/August is also about climbing/hiking for me and I have some very big days on long routes lined up so it will be tricky to balance my saddle mileage with my boot mileage.



Well depending on your definition of 'climbing' that could include some saddle time anyway  and with some of the Wales rides I saw crampons and a rope would have helped!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Jun 2016)

Oh bugger! Set off at 3.25pm to do a 50k and got my first flat since about 3000 miles back. Six miles from home on the outward journey. Spare tube out and fixed it.

Got another half mile and the new tube flatted. I'd checked inside the tyre before fitting the tube as I couldn't see anything obvious from the outside and it was fine.

Mystified, I had a long-ish trudge home. Took just over 2 hours and included shoving my bike up two steep-ish hills - deep joy!

Got home and took the tyre off and still couldn't find anything. Turned it inside out and slowly worked my way around it and I just spotted the tip of a tiny thorn that appeared as the tyre flexed.

Must've been working it's way through the thick protection strip (Marathon Deluxe) for some time - was an absolute mare to dig/pull out as well.

Can I please have 50 points for effort and a heroic walk back home?


----------



## 13 rider (30 Jun 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Oh bugger! Set off at 3.25pm to do a 50k and got my first flat since about 3000 miles back. Six miles from home on the outward journey. Spare tube out and fixed it.
> 
> Got another half mile and the new tube flatted. I'd checked inside the tyre before fitting the tube as I couldn't see anything obvious from the outside and it was fine.
> 
> ...


Err no 
Shame about the ride but at least you'd got a banker in


----------



## Sbudge (1 Jul 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Oh bugger! Set off at 3.25pm to do a 50k and got my first flat since about 3000 miles back. Six miles from home on the outward journey. Spare tube out and fixed it.
> 
> Got another half mile and the new tube flatted. I'd checked inside the tyre before fitting the tube as I couldn't see anything obvious from the outside and it was fine.
> 
> ...



What an absolute pain on the last day of the month too!


----------



## Saluki (1 Jul 2016)

July's half metric century is done and dusted. I can laze about for the rest of the month, if I want too. Virtually flat (494m of climbing but so gentle that it's virtually unnoticed). I really am not finding these fabled climbing legs at all.
I got a p******* and a nice man came to help me fix it, as my hands were being really pants today. We chatted for about half an hour. Nice chap. Found him on Strava flyby and left him a thank you message and clicked the kudos thing 
I swapped bikes at the 24 mile mark, as I went past my home. My feet were soaked through and muddy so I needed to change shoes, which meant changing bikes on account of having SPDs on the CX and Speedplays on the Roadie. Once home I had a shower and blocked the drain as I must have had a couple of kg of mud about my person . Hubster has cleaned the drain out, so that's OK then.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jul 2016)

Saluki said:


> July's half metric century is done and dusted. I can laze about for the rest of the month, if I want too. Virtually flat (494m of climbing but so gentle that it's virtually unnoticed). I really am not finding these fabled climbing legs at all.
> I got a p******* and a nice man came to help me fix it, as my hands were being really pants today. We chatted for about half an hour. Nice chap. Found him on Strava flyby and left him a thank you message and clicked the kudos thing
> I swapped bikes at the 24 mile mark, as I went past my home. My feet were soaked through and muddy so I needed to change shoes, which meant changing bikes on account of having SPDs on the CX and Speedplays on the Roadie. Once home I had a shower and blocked the drain as I must have had a couple of kg of mud about my person . Hubster has cleaned the drain out, so that's OK then.


Might use most of that route in a couple of weeks when I become a grockle and clog up the camel trail  .You can always do another half century nothing stopping you


----------



## Saluki (2 Jul 2016)

13 rider said:


> Might use most of that route in a couple of weeks when I become a grockle and clog up the camel trail  .You can always do another half century nothing stopping you


I know. Not been feeling the love of late.
It's a nice route. The Snails Pace Cafe at the far end is worth stopping at. If you are in the area, the Mineral Tramways Trail is a good ride from Portreath to Devoran. Excellent cafe just before the end of the trail.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jul 2016)

Saluki said:


> I know. Not been feeling the love of late.
> It's a nice route. The Snails Pace Cafe at the far end is worth stopping at. If you are in the area, the Mineral Tramways Trail is a good ride from Portreath to Devoran. Excellent cafe just before the end of the trail.


Snails pace café at Wendord bridge ? .Did Portreath to Deveron last year café at cycle hire place ?


----------



## Saluki (2 Jul 2016)

13 rider said:


> Snails pace café at Wendord bridge ? .Did Portreath to Deveron last year café at cycle hire place ?


Snails Pace at Wenfordbridge, yes. No poshy nobby coffees there, it's a cafetiere or forget it as they are off-grid and the big swooshy, plooshy noisy coffee machines use too much electricity.
The cafe/cycle hire near Devoran is a totally different place. Very orange  Really good tea and cake prices though, we were very impressed. Planning on a ride there, again, in a few days. We rather like the trails there.


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Jul 2016)

An early banker this morning to get the metric half in for July.
I had been thinking that I might get an imperial half in, or time permitting maybe even a metric century, but the weather soon saw those plans binned. I'm still eagerly awaiting that summer long heatwave that they were promising a few weeks ago - it can't be far off now can it..?
Maybe tomorrow eh? 

Report in the usual place.


----------



## tallliman (2 Jul 2016)

@NorthernDave, the rain wasn't too bad here so got in a metric ton. The wind on the other hand was dire!


----------



## Eribiste (3 Jul 2016)

I've been trying to get my legs doing their thing again lately, ready for the Malvern Mad Hatter on 23rd July. Today's training effort took me up and over British Camp from Welland today, scoring a PR for the Cat.3! That'll do nicely.


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Jul 2016)

Another metric half this morning. Much nicer weather today, even glorious sunshine at times and I had the unexpected bonus of some closed roads cycling 

Report in the usual place!


----------



## Katherine (3 Jul 2016)

Got home in time to see Mr K off to work, checked the distance on my phone : 48.5 miles. Back out again obviously. 53 miles in the end as I bumped into 2 people I know and showed them a better way onto the bit of route 55 near me that was originally a railway line, where a lovely new slope has appeared. Much easier than using the steep steps and the side gutter.


----------



## kapelmuur (5 Jul 2016)

It was grey and drizzling again when I set off this morning, does anyone remember a wetter start to 'summer'?

I don't have best and winter bikes, I have a wet weather bike with mudguards and disc brakes and a dry weather bike with no mudguards and caliper brakes..

According to my diary it's a fortnight since I've been on the dry weather machine!


----------



## Effyb4 (5 Jul 2016)

I managed to do my first ever ride over 100 km on Sunday. The sun was shining and it was my birthday so we went for breakfast at 'Look mum no hands' in London. We went via CS2 on the way there and CS3 on the way back. I'm very pleased it was a Sunday and there weren't too many cyclists using them. They looked very narrow in places. I was very tired when I got back home.

When I came to upload my ride to strava, it said that the file was corrupted and some of the ride may have been lost. Fortunately there didn''t seem too much missing, although it went a bit haywire in central London.


----------



## Spinney (5 Jul 2016)

Two metric half centuries this month - both utility rides (i.e. taking the long way round to the shops) - but both were on sunny days so that's OK.
Might attempt to do my Severn Loop again this month, but do want to get an Imperial century in as well - I've managed to do one of those a year for the last few years.


----------



## tallliman (5 Jul 2016)

Well done @Effyb4!


----------



## Lilliburlero (5 Jul 2016)

@Effyb4

Well done 

EDIT: Belated happy birthday wishes


----------



## NorthernDave (5 Jul 2016)

Effyb4 said:


> I managed to do my first ever ride over 100 km on Sunday. The sun was shining and it was my birthday so we went for breakfast at 'Look mum no hands' in London. We went via CS2 on the way there and CS3 on the way back. I'm very pleased it was a Sunday and there weren't too many cyclists using them. They looked very narrow in places. I was very tired when I got back home.
> 
> When I came to upload my ride to strava, it said that the file was corrupted and some of the ride may have been lost. Fortunately there didn''t seem too much missing, although it went a bit haywire in central London.


----------



## Katherine (5 Jul 2016)

Effyb4 said:


> I managed to do my first ever ride over 100 km on Sunday. The sun was shining and it was my birthday so we went for breakfast at 'Look mum no hands' in London. We went via CS2 on the way there and CS3 on the way back. I'm very pleased it was a Sunday and there weren't too many cyclists using them. They looked very narrow in places. I was very tired when I got back home.
> 
> When I came to upload my ride to strava, it said that the file was corrupted and some of the ride may have been lost. Fortunately there didn''t seem too much missing, although it went a bit haywire in central London.



Fantastic. And a late happy birthday to you.


----------



## Katherine (5 Jul 2016)

Katherine said:


> Got home in time to see Mr K off to work, checked the distance on my phone : 48.5 miles. Back out again obviously. 53 miles in the end as I bumped into 2 people I know and showed them a better way onto the bit of route 55 near me that was originally a railway line, where a lovely new slope has appeared. Much easier than using the steep steps and the side gutter.


I've finally posted the ride in the 'your ride today' thread. When I get round to sitting down at the computer, I'll update the challenge thread. Copying and pasting, scrolling etc is easier on the pc than a tablet.


----------



## Sbudge (6 Jul 2016)

Effyb4 said:


> I managed to do my first ever ride over 100 km on Sunday. The sun was shining and it was my birthday so we went for breakfast at 'Look mum no hands' in London. We went via CS2 on the way there and CS3 on the way back. I'm very pleased it was a Sunday and there weren't too many cyclists using them. They looked very narrow in places. I was very tired when I got back home.
> 
> When I came to upload my ride to strava, it said that the file was corrupted and some of the ride may have been lost. Fortunately there didn''t seem too much missing, although it went a bit haywire in central London.



Brilliant work, lovely way to celebrate your birthday too!. Actually 100km in London is pretty hard work because of all the starting and stopping. You'd find a more 'fluid' country 100km a lot easier I suspect. The next one, imperial century, is a bit of a step up but worth it. 75 miler next?


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jul 2016)

Sbudge said:


> Brilliant work, lovely way to celebrate your birthday too!.


I wholeheartedly concur! 



Sbudge said:


> Actually 100km in London is pretty hard work because of all the starting and stopping. You'd find a more 'fluid' country 100km a lot easier I suspect.


_Not necessarily_ ... Take any 100 km chunk of my Settle ride last weekend and tell me that it was easier than riding any 100 km route you could find within the M25!


----------



## Sbudge (6 Jul 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I wholeheartedly concur!
> 
> 
> _Not necessarily_ ... Take any 100 km chunk of my Settle ride last weekend and tell me that it was easier than riding any 100 km route you could find within the M25!



I know what you mean (and that looked a lovely ride btw), of course London is pretty benign when it comes to hills and terrain. However as someone who does like a hill or two I was very surprised at just how hard it is to ride a long distance through the heart of the city. The combination of traffic, often very poor road surfaces, hundreds of lights and junctions (on a 100km ride) do take their toll. Granted it was a night ride but I found my last central London 100km harder work than a similar distance in the Chilterns with 2000m of steep climbs.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jul 2016)

Sbudge said:


> I know what you mean (and that looked a lovely ride btw), of course London is pretty benign when it comes to hills and terrain. However as someone who does like a hill or two I was very surprised at just how hard it is to ride a long distance through the heart of the city. The combination of traffic, often very poor road surfaces, hundreds of lights and junctions (on a 100km ride) do take their toll. Granted it was a night ride but I found my last central London 100km harder work than a similar distance in the Chilterns with 2000m of steep climbs.


Actually, I know what you mean too.

There is a section of the Mary Towneley Loop/Pennine Bridleway that has lots of gates on it and It almost as tiring constantly having to stop/dismount/open gate/walk MTB through/close gate/remount/accelerate as it is riding up the hills before and after that section.


----------



## Effyb4 (6 Jul 2016)

Thanks all. I really enjoyed the ride. It was a brilliant way to spend my birthday. A 75 mile ride may be on the horizon this year - who knows. I did find the stopping and starting in London extremely wearing, especially as my husband is a lot quicker off the start than I am.

@ColinJ I am coming near to Settle on my holiday in August. I might use part of the ride that you did, although I couldn't manage all of it. I have been practising hills in anticipation of this. I'm sure the hills in Essex are but speed bumps, compared to those in Yorkshire though.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jul 2016)

Effyb4 said:


> Thanks all. I really enjoyed the ride. It was a brilliant way to spend my birthday. A 75 mile ride may be on the horizon this year - who knows. I did find the stopping and starting in London extremely wearing, especially as my husband is a lot quicker off the start than I am.
> 
> @ColinJ I am coming near to Settle on my holiday in August. I might use part of the ride that you did, although I couldn't manage all of it. I have been practising hills in anticipation of this. I'm sure the hills in Essex are but speed bumps, compared to those in Yorkshire though.


Excellent - I'm sure you will have a great time!

It is worth checking out the nearby Forest of Bowland which is really lovely too. It has some big hills, but it is also possible to do a few flatter routes along the Ribble valley.

If you would like help planning some rides, I'd be happy to work out some (_slightly_ flatter?) variations on those in my routes library! 

What dates in August are you going to be in the area? I told @rusty bearing and wife @lpretro1 that I would do a rerun of THIS 2-looper (or a shorter variation) from Hebden Bridge, probably in August. If you fancied joining us for it we could perhaps all agree on a date? (You could just do the first loop, and that could actually be reduced to 29 miles by taking a more direct route back to HB. Alternatively, you could set off with the intention of just doing the first loop but go on to do the second, shorter loop after the cafe stop if you felt up to it.)


----------



## Effyb4 (6 Jul 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Excellent - I'm sure you will have a great time!
> 
> It is worth checking out the nearby Forest of Bowland which is really lovely too. It has some big hills, but it is also possible to do a few flatter routes along the Ribble valley.
> 
> ...



That's really kind Colin. Some help with route planning would be brilliant. We will be based in Clapham and don't have a car, so will be using our bikes and public transport to get around.

We would like to do one ride together. Another day, he may go out on his own for a longer ride. I think I could probably manage a ride of between 30 to 40 miles. My husband is much more used to longer rides and is happy doing more than 50 miles

I would love to join you on your ride, but it probably won't be possible if it is on a Saturday. We arrive on 13th August and go home on 20th August.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jul 2016)

Effyb4 said:


> That's really kind Colin. Some help with route planning would be brilliant. We will be based in Clapham and don't have a car, so will be using our bikes and public transport to get around.
> 
> We would like to do one ride together. Another day, he may go out on his own for a longer ride. I think I could probably manage a ride of between 30 to 40 miles. My husband is much more used to longer rides and is happy doing more than 50 miles
> 
> I would love to join you on your ride, but it probably won't be possible if it is on a Saturday. We arrive on 13th August and go home on 20th August.


It would be tricky to get here by train because it takes multiple changes - you could be spending 4 hours on trains to get to the Calder Valley and back! It might be possible to come up with a similar route but starting from one of the towns/villages served by trains on the Lancaster-Clapham-Leeds line. I'll have a think about that.

If you don't already have railcards, do you know about the '_Two Together_' card? Two adults travelling together get 1/3 off many tickets. It normally costs £30 for a year but there is a special offer on until 18th July (2016), HERE for £24.

If your range is 30-40 miles then I think the major Dales hills could be a bit much for you - they really are severe. Having said that, there are lots on interesting routes with smaller hills. (I'm still talking hills perhaps hundreds of feet high and potentially quite steep, but maybe not super-steep with over 1,000 ft of ascent!)

I'll get back to you with some ride suggestions. Shorter ones you could do together, and maybe a longer one for your husband. Mind you, he could just pinch a big chunk of our ride from last weekend.

There is a lot of fantastic walking in that area, so I hope you will be packing walking boots? Oh, and decent waterproofs - it can rain a lot!


----------



## kapelmuur (7 Jul 2016)

The Scots have a great word for it, 'dreich', that describes this grey, dull, drizzly morning.

My first thought was to have a session on the turbo, but that doesn't count for the challenge! Also, as I have Flandrian blood in my veins, I didn't want to appear a complete wimp. So I dug out my Gabba jacket from winter storage and set off intending just to do 10 miles or so. By the time I'd got to 10 miles it was raining heavily, but I was warm and the Gabba was doing its job, so I decided to press on for a point. 

The result was a not very enjoyable 50km at one of the slowest average speeds I've recorded. Anway, I expect to be flying by the time summer arrives!


----------



## Sbudge (8 Jul 2016)

kapelmuur said:


> The Scots have a great word for it, 'dreich', that describes this grey, dull, drizzly morning.
> 
> My first thought was to have a session on the turbo, but that doesn't count for the challenge! Also, as I have Flandrian blood in my veins, I didn't want to appear a complete wimp. So I dug out my Gabba jacket from winter storage and set off intending just to do 10 miles or so. By the time I'd got to 10 miles it was raining heavily, but I was warm and the Gabba was doing its job, so I decided to press on for a point.
> 
> The result was a not very enjoyable 50km at one of the slowest average speeds I've recorded. Anway, I expect to be flying by the time summer arrives!



Sounds like a very well earned point!


----------



## 13 rider (8 Jul 2016)

July's 50 km in the bag away for the last 2 weeks of July and busy this weekend so managed to get a evening 50 km after work tonight


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Jul 2016)

Set out early this morning trying to beat the weather forecast and with a mind to push past the imperial half and go for a metric century instead.
Let's just say that the first 30 miles or so went well and then it went a bit pear shaped...

Anyway, the good news is that I did get an imperial half century in, so at least I've kept the run of a metric and an imperial half each month going.
Report in the usual place, if schadenfreude is your thing...

My main concern is that i seem to be struggling with longer rides - I'm absolutely cream crackered again and I can't think why. I was doing 55-65 mile rides with no real problems, but it seems very hard work all of a sudden.
I've signed up for an 81-mile sportive in around 6 weeks and I'm starting to thing it might be a bad idea.


----------



## Sbudge (11 Jul 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Set out early this morning trying to beat the weather forecast and with a mind to push past the imperial half and go for a metric century instead.
> Let's just say that the first 30 miles or so went well and then it went a bit pear shaped...
> 
> Anyway, the good news is that I did get an imperial half century in, so at least I've kept the run of a metric and an imperial half each month going.
> ...



Have you tried experimenting with diet/hydration? It may be that your needs have changed. I was told recently by someone I respect that as we get older, for example, we can no longer rely on just 'feeling thirsty' on choosing when to take a drink but rather have to keep topped up whether we feel it or not. Just a thought.


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Jul 2016)

Sbudge said:


> Have you tried experimenting with diet/hydration? It may be that your needs have changed. I was told recently by someone I respect that as we get older, for example, we can no longer rely on just 'feeling thirsty' on choosing when to take a drink but rather have to keep topped up whether we feel it or not. Just a thought.



Thanks, I'll give that a look. I normally take 2x 800ml bottles with me by don't normally finish both of them - maybe I need to.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jul 2016)

Tuesday's 50 km ride felt pretty lumpy so I checked my GPS and mapping software ... 1,050 m of climbing! The Garmin Edge 500 GPS gives a figure about 80% of what my Memory Map software does. MM seems to calculate every tiny undulation in every road rather than what cyclists actually perceive as climbs, so I normally work on about 80% of the figure that MM comes up with. I will feel fairly happy trusting the figure that the 500 calculates in future.


----------



## 13 rider (15 Jul 2016)

Managed to find time this morning to get a 50 miler in so managed both 50km and 50mile ride for 19 months in a row 
Off now on my holidays I becoming a grockle in the land of @Saluki in other words I am going on holiday in Cornwall 
Will have pretty limited internet so no month end updates will check the challenge on my return 
22 riders have already posted July rides. Let's get the rides in


----------



## Saluki (15 Jul 2016)

13 rider said:


> Managed to find time this morning to get a 50 miler in so managed both 50km and 50mile ride for 19 months in a row
> Off now on my holidays I becoming a grockle in the land of @Saluki in other words I am going on holiday in Cornwall
> Will have pretty limited internet so no month end updates will check the challenge on my return
> 22 riders have already posted July rides. Let's get the rides in


We don't have Broadband here. Quite frankly, in the smaller towns, we are lucky to just have Band.

Naturally, you can take your lappy and garmin to a McDees and log in there. They have decent BB.
Have a lovely holiday.


----------



## Katherine (15 Jul 2016)

This time next week, I'll be on my way to Cornwall too!


----------



## 13 rider (15 Jul 2016)

Katherine said:


> This time next week, I'll be on my way to Cornwall too!


Another grockle then . Don't clog up the camel trail the locals don't like it  .look out for a rider on a 13 hybrid that could be me . I on the north coast Newquay way


----------



## Saluki (15 Jul 2016)

13 rider said:


> Another grockle then . Don't clog up the camel trail the locals don't like it  .look out for a rider on a 13 hybrid that could be me . I on the north coast Newquay way


If you are on the Camel Trail and fancy a cuppa, you'll probably be within feet of our place.
If you are doing the Wadebridge to Padstow bit of the trail, try and leave it until after 6. Most of the hire bikes are off the trail by then and you can ride at faster than about 5mph.


----------



## 13 rider (15 Jul 2016)

Saluki said:


> If you are on the Camel Trail and fancy a cuppa, you'll probably be within feet of our place.
> If you are doing the Wadebridge to Padstow bit of the trail, try and leave it until after 6. Most of the hire bikes are off the trail by then and you can ride at faster than about 5mph.


Planing on doing Padstow to Padstow via ferry to Rock up the valley and back down the Camel trail . Did it last year caught 0800 ferry and back at Padstow around 11 so trail wasn't silly busy


----------



## Saluki (15 Jul 2016)

13 rider said:


> Planing on doing Padstow to Padstow via ferry to Rock up the valley and back down the Camel trail . Did it last year caught 0800 ferry and back at Padstow around 11 so trail wasn't silly busy


That road is lethal. Take it easy up there. Mind you, the kids don't break up until the 22nd July so it shouldn't be too bonkers.


----------



## 13 rider (15 Jul 2016)

Saluki said:


> That road is lethal. Take it easy up there. Mind you, the kids don't break up until the 22nd July so it shouldn't be too bonkers.


Did that loop last year on the quiet lanes around St Maybin and the roads were not too bad but I know what to expect thanks for the warning


----------



## Katherine (16 Jul 2016)

I can't take my bike but I will be hiring one for the occasional day from Long Rock which is between Marazion (where we're staying) and Penzance. I'll have to get some miles in because I'm doing a 100 mile charity ride on September 4th. We're in an apartment so I'll wait until we get there before deciding whether to get a bike for a few days. I know that the roads will be busy because we have driven on them every summer.


----------



## Saluki (16 Jul 2016)

13 rider said:


> Did that loop last year on the quiet lanes around St Maybin and the roads were not too bad but I know what to expect thanks for the warning


It's the caravan fraternity that seem to cause the problems. They overtake, suddenly see a car coming towards them and forget about the 20'+ that they have on the back of their Volvo. St Minver seems to be the grotty bit. By the time you get up to St Mabyn, it's a whole lot better. Do you get back on the trail at Hellandbridge?


----------



## MikeW-71 (17 Jul 2016)

After a pretty grotty spell of weather, I got lucky on my week off with Thursday. Took the train to Whitehaven and rode back 59 miles on the orange hybrid, following Route 72.

Never done that route before, but it's well signed and most of the first half is completely off-road, a lovely day out that was 
https://www.strava.com/activities/640739502/overview


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Jul 2016)

Apologies, once again I'm a day late with my ride - another metric half (well, 70.23 km to be precise), but by heck it was hard work. Not sure if I need to step up my training or buy an e-bike...
Report in the usual place.


----------



## Lilliburlero (17 Jul 2016)

My ride today was a 47th birthday 100 km 

Good prep for my first 100 miler attempt in a week or so`s time, but I need to slow down.... 51 achievements on 73 segments is not what I want


----------



## Sbudge (17 Jul 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> My ride today was a 47th birthday 100 km
> 
> Good prep for my first 100 miler attempt in a week or so`s time, but I need to slow down.... 51 achievements on 73 segments is not what I want



Happy Birthday indeed! Yes, you could at least have kept it to only 47 achievements surely? ;-)


----------



## Sbudge (17 Jul 2016)

Fun ride this morning. Only had time for a quick 50km but the weather was ideal so strung together an impromptu route with half a dozen of my favourite local climbs in it ...and PB'ed every one. Just one of those days when everything clicked!


----------



## Saluki (17 Jul 2016)

2 rides for me today. It was blooming hot. We rode to the cafe and back at lunch time. Lots of people wobbling about on the trail, but it's nice and shaded for most of it. Couple of parts with 100m or so unshaded. Then we came home, watched a bit of the Tour, had some tea and walked the dogs, then rode the other third of today's ride, in the evening sun. There is very little shade on that bit of the trail, Hubster didn't feel like climbing today at all as his knee is nagging him. We simply waited until the temperature cooled and had a nice ride, into to some very low cloud over the Camel Estuary (lovely to ride though), to Padstow and back.
Hubs doesn't like riding in the heat as he is only allowed 650ml of fluid a day, so shaded and evening riding is better. Not too much climbing either, he prefers cooler days (think spring and winter) if he's got to do any climbing, as it makes him thirsty.


----------



## Sbudge (18 Jul 2016)

Looking at the ride/points log I think we need to divide GinaC's points total by at least 5.... it's much too depressing otherwise. Of course I suspect she'd still eclipse the lot of us by year end!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Jul 2016)

Struggling with July. Not sure whether I'll make it at this point in time. 

Apart from some crappy weather I had a major health scare last week (won't do the details as I posted in 'Chat') but all seems ok but I am now on some nasty drugs for a short while and can't drive/ride.

Still nearly two weeks to go - not going to get depressed about it as last week made me realise exactly what matters in life and as much as I am enjoying the challenge in the grand scheme of things it's really no big deal.

Maybe I could have a partial star and a sick note icon for this year?


----------



## Sbudge (18 Jul 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Struggling with July. Not sure whether I'll make it at this point in time.
> 
> Apart from some crappy weather I had a major health scare last week (won't do the details as I posted in 'Chat') but all seems ok but I am now on some nasty drugs for a short while and can't drive/ride.
> 
> ...



We're pulling for you Spokey, still two weeks to go. If need be I'm sure we could hire you a trike for one ride if you're still a bit wobbly! ;-)


----------



## 13 rider (18 Jul 2016)

Saluki said:


> It's the caravan fraternity that seem to cause the problems. They overtake, suddenly see a car coming towards them and forget about the 20'+ that they have on the back of their Volvo. St Minver seems to be the grotty bit. By the time you get up to St Mabyn, it's a whole lot better. Do you get back on the trail at Hellandbridge?


Yes that's the route. Sorry for the slow answer on Cornish Broadband


----------



## 13 rider (18 Jul 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Struggling with July. Not sure whether I'll make it at this point in time.
> 
> Apart from some crappy weather I had a major health scare last week (won't do the details as I posted in 'Chat') but all seems ok but I am now on some nasty drugs for a short while and can't drive/ride.
> 
> ...


Hang it there spokey but put your health first hoping you can sneak a ride in


----------



## steverob (22 Jul 2016)

What's the rules on getting stars for these challenges retrospectively? I only joined CycleChat back in February this year (and only found out about the challenges in May), but I have a feeling I'd probably have got a bronze star in either 2015 or 2014 (possibly both) - will have to look at my old rides on Strava. However if it's not the done thing, then I won't bother delving that far back!


----------



## Katherine (22 Jul 2016)

steverob said:


> What's the rules on getting stars for these challenges retrospectively? I only joined CycleChat back in February this year (and only found out about the challenges in May), but I have a feeling I'd probably have got a bronze star in either 2015 or 2014 (possibly both) - will have to look at my old rides on Strava. However if it's not the done thing, then I won't bother delving that far back!



Welcome! 

Last year was the first year for the half century challenge and I think there were only 7 finishers who now have a bronze star. For some of us it was the first time we'd consistently done those distances every month. Some have gone on to try the metric century this year. I might try it if I can do them this November and December... 
This year we have many more people in the challenge, which is fantastic. 
It's up to you but why don't you back post your rides for this year?


----------



## Katherine (22 Jul 2016)

Katherine said:


> I've finally posted the ride in the 'your ride today' thread. When I get round to sitting down at the computer, I'll update the challenge thread. Copying and pasting, scrolling etc is easier on the pc than a tablet.


Sorry, I still haven't updated the thread! I wanted to sit down and write up the rides in the same way I have up to June. It might have to wait until I'm back from Cornwall now.


----------



## steverob (22 Jul 2016)

Katherine said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Last year was the first year for the half century challenge and I think there were only 7 finishers who now have a bronze star. For some of us it was the first time we'd consistently done those distances every month. Some have gone on to try the metric century this year. I might try it if I can do them this November and December...
> This year we have many more people in the challenge, which is fantastic.
> It's up to you but why don't you back post your rides for this year?



I have actually started posting this year's rides in the main thread and am currently aiming for a bronze star (did a 50k in Jan, a 50mi in Feb & Mar and a 100k every month since then), but didn't realise the half-century challenge was only a recent addition to the challenges - just assumed it had been going on for ages.

Now that I think back, I might not have got the star in 2015 after all as I was ill for a large chunk of a month late on in the year and hardly got out on my bike, so it probably doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## Katherine (22 Jul 2016)

steverob said:


> I have actually started posting this year's rides in the main thread and am currently aiming for a bronze star (did a 50k in Jan, a 50mi in Feb & Mar and a 100k every month since then), but didn't realise the half-century challenge was only a recent addition to the challenges - just assumed it had been going on for ages.
> 
> Now that I think back, I might not have got the star in 2015 after all as I was ill for a large chunk of a month late on in the year and hardly got out on my bike, so it probably doesn't matter anyway.


I hope that you complete the challenge this year then. Good luck and enjoy your rides.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jul 2016)

@Effyb4 and her husband are going to the Yorkshire Dales for a holiday in the middle of August and I have suggested a few cycling routes. One of them is a scenic 59 km loop from Gargrave which we have said we will try to ride together on Monday, 15th August. (If the weather turned out bad, the ride might get delayed by a day or two.)

Effy says that she would like to meet up with a few more CycleChatters for the ride so if you fancy getting an August half metric century in somewhere really nice and can make it to Gargrave (near Skipton) on the Monday, then come on down! (Or up, or over ...)

The route does have some undulations (hills!), a few are quite steep, but I am avoiding taking us over some of the real monsters in the area.

If you like the sound of it then watch out for a thread about it in the rides forum. I'm just checking a few details and will start the thread soon.


----------



## 13 rider (22 Jul 2016)

steverob said:


> I have actually started posting this year's rides in the main thread and am currently aiming for a bronze star (did a 50k in Jan, a 50mi in Feb & Mar and a 100k every month since then), but didn't realise the half-century challenge was only a recent addition to the challenges - just assumed it had been going on for ages.
> 
> Now that I think back, I might not have got the star in 2015 after all as I was ill for a large chunk of a month late on in the year and hardly got out on my bike, so it probably doesn't matter anyway.


No problem with this year but claiming last year would be a bit much
Only 7 finished last year including @MikeW-71 finishing on new years eve at 23.55


----------



## Eribiste (24 Jul 2016)

Had a trundle around for about 120 klicks on the Malvern Mad Hatter sportive. Not triffic quick, and to my undying shame I had to walk up Croft Bank on the way up to West Malvern. Looks like I'll have to return and have another go. Or perhaps just drive up it in the car.
Still, it was a nice day to be out on the bike, and it was a well organised event too.


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Jul 2016)

A total of zero rides this weekend! I got out for a cheeky 9 miler after work on Friday, knowing I had no chance of a ride on Saturday and set the alarm for 6am on Sunday intending to get out for the morning on the road bike.

However, disaster struck, my back seized up, I could barely move and had to abandon plans for a ride - the furthest I got all day was the back yard. 

Its an old problem that hasn't troubled me in over two years now, but it reappeared with a vengeance. I suspect it was triggered by being wedged into a theatre seat with insufficient leg room for a child for the best part of Saturday afternoon. (You'd think at £66 a ticket they'd provide somewhere to put your legs, wouldn't you..?)

Experience suggests it should settle down over the next few days, so I might be back in the saddle next weekend, so fingers crossed
I'm just glad I got my 50 km and 50 mile rides in at the start of the month.


----------



## Lilliburlero (26 Jul 2016)

Feeling a bit sorry for myself at the moment 

I booked this week off to get some nice miles in and planned my first 100 miler, but I snapped off my right hand shifter on Sunday night . I had a few problems shifting on Sundays ride with my mate and he told me it was down to cable tension. So that night I get the bike upside down and because my fingers were greasy I was idiotically changing with the palm of my hand and I put too much pressure on it . I can still change gear with the stub that`s left, but its a bit hard of the fingers.... 

New shifter ordered on Monday morning that should be here on Thursday. 

New shifter as just turned up as I was writing this


----------



## Sbudge (26 Jul 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> Feeling a bit sorry for myself at the moment
> 
> I booked this week off to get some nice miles in and planned my first 100 miler, but I snapped off my right hand shifter on Sunday night . I had a few problems shifting on Sundays ride with my mate and he told me it was down to cable tension. So that night I get the bike upside down and because my fingers were greasy I was idiotically changing with the palm of my hand and I put too much pressure on it . I can still change gear with the stub that`s left, but its a bit hard of the fingers....
> 
> ...



How utterly frustrating... but good news it arrived early. So 100 miles tomorrow then?


----------



## Lilliburlero (26 Jul 2016)

Sbudge said:


> How utterly frustrating... but good news it arrived early. So 100 miles tomorrow then?



I have nooo know how or confidence to fit it myself , so I`v contacted a lbs to do it for me (and fit a new set of Campag Khamsin wheels i`v had for a few months ). Popping it down there tomorrow and hopefully getting it back on Thursday in time for a meet up with some local lads for an evening 50 km`er. 

I`m going out for another ride with my mate on Friday. I`ll try and rope him in for the 100 miler, but if that fails I`ll go for it on Sunday


----------



## Sbudge (26 Jul 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> I have nooo know how or confidence to fit it myself , so I`v contacted a lbs to do it for me (and fit a new set of Campag Khamsin wheels i`v had for a few months ). Popping it down there tomorrow and hopefully getting it back on Thursday in time for a meet up with some local lads for an evening 50 km`er.
> 
> I`m going out for another ride with my mate on Friday. I`ll try and rope him in for the 100 miler, but if that fails I`ll go for it on Sunday



Sounds like an excellent plan! I've got to find 2000m of elevation by Sunday to hit a Strava challenge. Probably about 350m I can squeeze in on the commute so I think Saturday looks like a 100km ride with 1650m of climb... weather looks ideal so far though at least.


----------



## Lilliburlero (26 Jul 2016)

Sbudge said:


> Sounds like an excellent plan! I've got to find 2000m of elevation by Sunday to hit a Strava challenge. Probably about 350m I can squeeze in on the commute so I think Saturday looks like a 100km ride with 1650m of climb... weather looks ideal so far though at least.



Good luck 

Btw.. Just popping the bike down to another lbs now that`ll get it sorted for tomorrow


----------



## Lilliburlero (27 Jul 2016)

I`m back in the game 
https://www.strava.com/activities/655424115

Cant believe how quickly this took to sort out. Broke the shifter on Sunday night (my wife had to hug me... I was well and truly gutted), ordered a new one on Monday morning off ebay, arrived on Tuesday morning, took the new shifter and wheels down to Lloyds Cycles on Tuesday afternoon and picked it up today 

Really looking forward to tomorrows 50 km ride now


----------



## kapelmuur (27 Jul 2016)

ColinJ said:


> @Effyb4 and her husband are going to the Yorkshire Dales for a holiday in the middle of August and I have suggested a few cycling routes. One of them is a scenic 59 km loop from Gargrave which we have said we will try to ride together on Monday, 15th August. (If the weather turned out bad, the ride might get delayed by a day or two.)
> 
> Effy says that she would like to meet up with a few more CycleChatters for the ride so if you fancy getting an August half metric century in somewhere really nice and can make it to Gargrave (near Skipton) on the Monday, then come on down! (Or up, or over ...)
> 
> ...



Is this ride on Colin? If so I may be able to join in. 

My main problem is that I couldn't get to Skipton before 10am.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jul 2016)

kapelmuur said:


> Is this ride on Colin? If so I may be able to join in.
> 
> My main problem is that I couldn't get to Skipton before 10am.


Yes, it should be. Obviously, illness, horrendous weather etc. could scupper our plans, but otherwise - all systems go! 

The ride is actually from Gargrave which is about 4 miles NW of Skipton.

Effyb4 and Mr Effy will be coming in to Gargrave by train from Clapham and the service is rather sporadic. There is a train getting in at 08:11, which is way too early. The next one arrives at 12:01, so I propose meeting them at the station in Gargrave at noon and setting off then. I will either ride to Keighley and catch a train to Gargrave, or ride over to Gargrave from Todmorden.

The last train from Gargrave back to Clapham is at 17:30 so that would give 5.5 hours to do the ride, including all stops. That is an overall average speed of about 11 kph or 7 mph. Obviously the average speed needed when moving depends on how long we stop for on the way. I'd guess that we need to ride at about 15 kph or 9 mph.


----------



## kapelmuur (28 Jul 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Yes, it should be. Obviously, illness, horrendous weather etc. could scupper our plans, but otherwise - all systems go!
> 
> The ride is actually from Gargrave which is about 4 miles NW of Skipton.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately I can't fit in with the timings, I'd assumed that the ride would start in the morning and be finished mid afternoon, I have to be back for family duties by 16.30 so I will not be able to join on this occasion.

I hope the weather is with you and you have a good ride!


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jul 2016)

kapelmuur said:


> Unfortunately I can't fit in with the timings, I'd assumed that the ride would start in the morning and be finished mid afternoon, I have to be back for family duties by 16.30 so I will not be able to join on this occasion.
> 
> I hope the weather is with you and you have a good ride!


Oh well, can't be helped - another time then!

I planned the route to suit Effy's maximum cycling range. She would have to do an extra 16 miles down the A65 to get to Gargrave and that road can be a bit dicey for cyclists due to its narrow, twisting nature and fast-moving traffic. I did a very short stretch of it early in the year and saw an injured motorcyclist about to be taken away by the Yorkshire Air Ambulance! I try to avoid riding on it ...

Hence the reliance on trains to get to and from Gargrave but I was a bit surprised when I discovered how few trains there are. We've already moved the ride from the Sunday because of that.

It will probably take me 2-3 hours to get there so I don't fancy starting from Gargrave at 08:15 - I'd have to get up at before 05:00! With a noon start I can set off from here at a more civilised 09:00 (ish).


----------



## 13 rider (31 Jul 2016)

Just back from my holidays and catching up with the challenge seeing who still in . There seems to be some fallers this month . If you not posted your July ride please post Asap thanks


----------



## NorthernDave (31 Jul 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> A total of zero rides this weekend! I got out for a cheeky 9 miler after work on Friday, knowing I had no chance of a ride on Saturday and set the alarm for 6am on Sunday intending to get out for the morning on the road bike.
> 
> However, disaster struck, my back seized up, I could barely move and had to abandon plans for a ride - the furthest I got all day was the back yard.
> 
> ...



Although I haven't managed to get another qualifying ride in for July, I'm really pleased that after testing the water with a cheeky 8 miles on the hybrid yesterday, I got out for a 20-odd mile on the road bike this morning.
Really enjoyed it, lovely weather and best ride I've had for a while.

No ill-effects so far, so hopefully I'm back in the game - I'd better be as I've only got three weeks to prep for the 81 mile *Yorkshire Tour* Sportive that I signed up for in a fit of optimism a while back.

I'm just glad I got my half century rides in early this month.


----------



## Sbudge (31 Jul 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Although I haven't managed to get another qualifying ride in for July, I'm really pleased that after testing the water with a cheeky 8 miles on the hybrid yesterday, I got out for a 20-odd mile on the road bike this morning.
> Really enjoyed it, lovely weather and best ride I've had for a while.
> 
> No ill-effects so far, so hopefully I'm back in the game - I'd better be as I've only got three weeks to prep for the 81 mile *Yorkshire Tour* Sportive that I signed up for in a fit of optimism a while back.
> ...



Welcome back, great to hear you're back on 2 wheels.


----------



## Sbudge (31 Jul 2016)

Really lovely ride yesterday. It was just around my usual Chiltern hills etc but I took sometime during the week to figure out a better route. The result was a demanding but pretty evenly paced rollercoaster of a dozen or so sharp ups and downs. Perfect conditions and quiet roads...bliss.


----------



## Lilliburlero (31 Jul 2016)

Finally bagged my first 100 mile ride today 

Now nervously waiting for strava to stop messing me about and sync the bloody ride 

Edit - Sorted


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Jul 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> Finally bagged my first 100 mile ride today
> 
> Now nervously waiting for strava to stop messing me about and sync the bloody ride
> 
> Edit - Sorted



Brilliant - well done to you!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Jul 2016)

Just a quick update on my position in this year's challenge.

Due to very nasty health scare earlier in the month and subsequent medications I have not been out on my bike since 11 July. 

I face a further two weeks off before being able to get a leg over my top tube as well.

So; I have no ride to post for this year's challenge for the month of July and I am out!

Nonetheless, I have amassed (sounds like the wrong word for so few points) a total of 10 up until the end of June. I have a personal target of 18 for the whole year which I will do and hopefully beat.

I never foresaw ill health getting in the way of me completing this challenge but in truth it is small beer to what could've been in the grand scheme of things so I am not really that concerned - just a little bit though! 

I'll keep posting my little updates in this thread instead of the 'proper' thread so as not to clutter it up but...

... I'll be up for it again in 2017. 

Good luck to all of you who have stayed the course so far and I hope you all have a successful challenge.


----------



## 13 rider (31 Jul 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Just a quick update on my position in this year's challenge.
> 
> Due to very nasty health scare earlier in the month and subsequent medications I have not been out on my bike since 11 July.
> 
> ...


Gutted for you mate but your health comes first . You can do a @cosmicbike who last year also made it June before Ill health forced him to drop out but he's back this year and still in . Keep on when your right and look forward to your updates


----------



## NorthernDave (31 Jul 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> Finally bagged my first 100 mile ride today
> 
> Now nervously waiting for strava to stop messing me about and sync the bloody ride
> 
> Edit - Sorted



Excellent, well done!


----------



## cosmicbike (31 Jul 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Just a quick update on my position in this year's challenge.
> 
> Due to very nasty health scare earlier in the month and subsequent medications I have not been out on my bike since 11 July.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the health issues. As @13 rider mentioned, I had some last year so only made it halfway. Put in perspective, a bronze star at the bottom of your posts has no value compared to your health, so take it easy. get fit at your own pace, and the challenge will still be here next year.
I've had some great help from a specialist at Queens Square who's got me back on my feet (literally), amazing the knowledge that can be found in the NHS once you've found the right people.


----------



## Sbudge (31 Jul 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> Finally bagged my first 100 mile ride today
> 
> Now nervously waiting for strava to stop messing me about and sync the bloody ride
> 
> Edit - Sorted


Brilliant, congratulations!!!


----------



## 13 rider (31 Jul 2016)

So scores on the doors
I have counted 31 riders with 7 months rides posted 
Appears to be 3 fallers this month including poor @SpokeyDokey a regular contributor to this thread.
Just a quick reminder please post a new entry for each new ride so people can see your progress and save me searching 41 pages for rides many thanks


----------



## tallliman (1 Aug 2016)

Well done to the 31! Hope you're back on your feet soon @SpokeyDokey


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Aug 2016)

Failed attempt this morning, legs not playing ball and had to quit after 5 miles, not happy
Still, there's 30 days left to try again.


----------



## Katherine (1 Aug 2016)

I've just posted for July. I might edit it for more information on the pc when I get home. It was easier than posting after every ride as I find copying and pasting a bit of a faff on my Hudl. I'll probably carry on doing one post per month. You can still see progress and there's less for everyone to wade through.

Well done everyone for getting this far.
Thinking of you @SpokeyDokey. Good luck with your health and with your cycling.


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Aug 2016)

Thought I'd try and put a marker down today, starting August as I mean to go on, and it felt great to ride a metric half century after the last week.

I'll update the challenge thread soon as I get chance.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Aug 2016)

Scores update . Up to 32 riders completed . 1 of the riders without rides for August has just posted rides


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Aug 2016)

After a day spent suitably dosed up on some rather impressive medication, I went out this morning just to see how the legs felt. Which was good, and I continued until the metric half was done. Will update the other thread and my ride today when I get round to it.
Still in the game


----------



## Spinney (4 Aug 2016)

Got my annual century ride in yesterday. Managed to find a fairly flat route - up onto the top of the Cotswold scarp then mainly gently rolling countryside around Cirencester to Bourton on the Water and back via the Water Park and Malmesbury. The great advantage of doing the bit of up to start was that the last 7 miles were almost all downhill!
Made a bit harder by the headwind most of the way back. I knew this was going to be the case from the weather forecast, but I'd psyched myself up to do it yesterday so went for it anyway. Now knackered!
Today I am tired, but my bum isn't too sore. In a better state than after the one last year and the one the year before, but both of those had significantly more hills in them! Might try my Welsh route again later in the month if I am feeling fitter.

(Edit: Imperial century, that is!)


----------



## Katherine (4 Aug 2016)

Spinney said:


> Got my annual century ride in yesterday. Managed to find a fairly flat route - up onto the top of the Cotswold scarp then mainly gently rolling countryside around Cirencester to Bourton on the Water and back via the Water Park and Malmesbury. The great advantage of doing the bit of up to start was that the last 7 miles were almost all downhill!
> Made a bit harder by the headwind most of the way back. I knew this was going to be the case from the weather forecast, but I'd psyched myself up to do it yesterday so went for it anyway. Now knackered!
> Today I am tired, but my bum isn't too sore. In a better state than after the one last year and the one the year before, but both of those had significantly more hills in them! Might try my Welsh route again later in the month if I am feeling fitter.
> 
> (Edit: Imperial century, that is!)


Wow! Did you go all that way on your own? Did you have to be disciplined about your stops?


----------



## Spinney (4 Aug 2016)

I prefer doing really long rides solo, then my slow pace does not annoy Mr S! I'd planned the route and put it into my Garmin to provide 100 miles, in the end it was a little longer due to a couple of places where B**y Garmin assumed I was on foot! So there were few navigation problems. Stopped to eat my sarnies halfway through, brief stop at a village shop after another 15 miles or so to buy more drink and some cake (where the woman asked how far I was going and was dead impressed!). But my next proper stop wasn't for another 15 miles cos I was looking for a nice bench in the sun to sit on, and eventually gave up and stopped in a bus shelter!
On previous 100 mile rides I've had a lot more stops than that, getting more and more frequent towards the end! But all the others have been hillier.


----------



## Lilliburlero (7 Aug 2016)

A nice 60km`er was had today and I bumped into one of our own 

I sometimes go out with a mate, we take turns in picking the route and today`s route was my choice so I opted for a nice ride out to Bosworth. We get to Bosworth Park, I pull in for a fag break  and notice another cyclist pull in next to us. I mention to my mate that I`ll be meeting up with some CC`ers at the park in a few weeks time for a ride out and ask him if he`s up for it. The next thing I know this guy next to us shuffles over and puts his hand out to shake mine and says "Carl" .... The look of bemusement on my face must have been a sight to behold until he said "13 rider" . We follow each other on strava but had never met until today.

Nice meeting you @13 rider  . Now looking forward to riding with you in a few weeks time


----------



## 13 rider (7 Aug 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> A nice 60km`er was had today and I bumped into one of our own
> 
> I sometimes go out with a mate, we take turns in picking the route and today`s route was my choice so I opted for a nice ride out to Bosworth. We get to Bosworth Park, I pull in for a fag break  and notice another cyclist pull in next to us. I mention to my mate that I`ll be meeting up with some CC`ers at the park in a few weeks time for a ride out and ask him if he`s up for it. The next thing I know this guy next to us shuffles over and puts his hand out to shake mine and says "Carl" .... The look of bemusement on my face must have been a sight to behold until he said "13 rider" . We follow each other on strava but had never met until today.
> 
> Nice meeting you @13 rider  . Now looking forward to riding with you in a few weeks time


You did look a little surprised  But I was surprised when I heard the words forum ride cycle chat when I was out recceeing the route .


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Aug 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Thought I'd try and put a marker down today, starting August as I mean to go on, and it felt great to ride a metric half century after the last week.
> 
> I'll update the challenge thread soon as I get chance.



Just realised that I haven't entered last weeks half century on the thread, and I've got another one from yesterday to add as well. My bad! 
Nearly added a third half century ride this morning, but by heck it was windy out there wasn't it? So I called it a day at 28 miles.


----------



## Sbudge (9 Aug 2016)

I'm thinking of doing London-Brighton and Brighton-London in the same day (just for the hell of it). Is that two 100km rides or one 200km ride?


----------



## tallliman (9 Aug 2016)

^ depends if you stop! :-)


----------



## Sbudge (9 Aug 2016)

tallliman said:


> ^ depends if you stop! :-)


Well I'll have to have a paddle and an ice cream otherwise what's the point in going to the seaside?


----------



## Saluki (12 Aug 2016)

Evening everyone.
Just put 2 rides up today, going over 50km across the pair of them. Did 1st ride before work, then went to work for 8 hours and leaped about like a loon, came home and got back on the bike and went up to the cafe as it's late night pizza night. I am now shattered.

My job is so energetic that riding has been few and far between but I really wanted to get on the bike. Easy work day tomorrow and half of Sunday so figured that I could get 50km done across 2 rides today.


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Aug 2016)

An enjoyable 71km this morning, even if the wind made it harder work than it could have been. 
Where has the promised heatwave gone? 

I should probably have pushed on to make it a metric half, but I've got plans for that next weekend. 
Report in the usual place.


----------



## kapelmuur (14 Aug 2016)

I've been slow getting around to this but here are some words about my 50km ride in France on 1st August.

As this was a family holiday , 3 generations of us, I had promised to go easy on the cycling and was permitted just 1 'long' ride.

We stayed in a pretty little town called Offranville, just 15 minutes drive from Dieppe. The area was popular with artists at the end of the 19th and early 20th centuries and local scenes were painted by the likes of Turner, Monet and Sickert. The Cubist Georges Braque is buried at nearby St Marguerite Sur Mer.





The first photo is the Veloroute information office at Offranville which uses the old station building. The second is one of the numerous information boards placed in the position that the artists stood to paint the scene. This one is about halfway up the climb from Pourville Sur Mer to Dieppe.

The cycling locally is good with Veloroute du Lin which is a dedicated cycle/foot path following a disused railway from the coast, through Offranville and about 30km inland.

The roads are mostly quiet and in good condition. Most of my riding is on the Cheshire Plain and I'm allergic to hills, so the coast road seemed very lumpy as it descends to a bay then went up the next headland and repeat.

However nothing too strenuous, although I had to bail out on a third of a mile, 11% average, section called on Strava 'Poggio de Pourville' I had managed it last year but felt a little poorly this time having indulged in the local cheese and wine the previous evening.

My ride followed the Veloroute down from Offrainville to the beach at Pourville and then followed the coast road to Aubervilliers, with detours to look at the historic lighthouse at Ailly


and to Georges Braque's grave which has a mosaic of his famous bluebird image.

After Aubervilliers I climbed inland and followed a long straight road eventually reaching St Denis d'Alcon where I took this photo of a memorial to the Tour de France passing here in 2015.



As I was taking the picture a rough looking French guy leaned out of his car window to shout at me. Unfortunately he hadn't noticed that the car in front had stopped so there was a prang. Also sadly for him a couple of Gendarmes were standing at the side of the road so I pedalled off quickly in the opposite direction.

The house was reached without further alarm, but adrenaline released by the incident resulted in some good times on the remaining Strava segments!


----------



## Katherine (15 Aug 2016)

Saluki said:


> Evening everyone.
> Just put 2 rides up today, going over 50km across the pair of them. Did 1st ride before work, then went to work for 8 hours and leaped about like a loon, came home and got back on the bike and went up to the cafe as it's late night pizza night. I am now shattered.
> 
> My job is so energetic that riding has been few and far between but I really wanted to get on the bike. Easy work day tomorrow and half of Sunday so figured that I could get 50km done across 2 rides today.



What is your new job? If you have already mentioned it, I'm afraid I missed it.


----------



## Saluki (15 Aug 2016)

Katherine said:


> What is your new job? If you have already mentioned it, I'm afraid I missed it.


I work up at Camel Creek Adventure Park, as a Ride Ranger. Basically I run one of 15 rides in the morning and another in the afternoon. I am rather chuffed as I am on the 5D Super Simulator all day tomorrow as we have someone important, and they want the same team on tomorrow as Saturday as we more or less broke in, and refined to a fast and efficient guest turnaround. We are both really flattered  
Keeping the visitors happy is the aim of the game.


----------



## Katherine (16 Aug 2016)

Saluki said:


> I work up at Camel Creek Adventure Park, as a Ride Ranger. Basically I run one of 15 rides in the morning and another in the afternoon. I am rather chuffed as I am on the 5D Super Simulator all day tomorrow as we have someone important, and they want the same team on tomorrow as Saturday as we more or less broke in, and refined to a fast and efficient guest turnaround. We are both really flattered
> Keeping the visitors happy is the aim of the game.


Sounds great, have a good day today.


----------



## MikeW-71 (16 Aug 2016)

Man, I've been slacking off lately, and I felt it in this ride. I figured I needed to push towards 50 miles again on my usual terrain, so I plotted a route to visit the Long Meg druids circle near Penrith.

The full loop was 42 miles, up and down all the way, with some steeper stuff on the way back. Armathaites' Station Hill is hard work for me at the best of times and I had to settle for slowly dragging myself up it this time (well, it does peak at 13%).

https://www.strava.com/activities/676969226

In this pic you may be able to make out the radar station at the top of Great Dun Fell, and there is a nasty little voice in my head saying I should climb it 




And at the stone circle:


----------



## kapelmuur (16 Aug 2016)

@Katherine - looking at Strava flyby I see we passed each other on Cann Lane this morning.

Chapeau on your 80 mile ride!


----------



## Saluki (16 Aug 2016)

Katherine said:


> Sounds great, have a good day today.


I had the best day. We had mystery shoppers in on Sunday and they 'mystery shopped' my ride, a little roller coaster. I was marked at 100% so will get a £50 bonus in my wages in a fortnight. I will also have part time work over the winter and will go back in spring for the season 
Better get some Autumn and winter rides in.


----------



## Katherine (16 Aug 2016)

Saluki said:


> I had the best day. We had mystery shoppers in on Sunday and they 'mystery shopped' my ride, a little roller coaster. I was marked at 100% so will get a £50 bonus in my wages in a fortnight. I will also have part time work over the winter and will go back in spring for the season
> Better get some Autumn and winter rides in.


That's great, well done. Sounds like you are enjoying your new job.


----------



## Saluki (16 Aug 2016)

Katherine said:


> That's great, well done. Sounds like you are enjoying your new job.


I love it. I applied for tons of jobs when we moved here but I was constantly told that I was too old. The local places want kids so they can pay them less. Never even got an interview, sometimes not even an application form. There are quite a few over 40s at CC, they value experience with people. Very refreshing attitude.


----------



## Katherine (16 Aug 2016)

kapelmuur said:


> @Katherine - looking at Strava flyby I see we passed each other on Cann Lane this morning.
> 
> Chapeau on your 80 mile ride!



Thanks, very tired now but feeling great for breaking the 80. 83.9 miles to be precise! Three weeks until the Manchester 100!!!!!
I decided to do the lovely ride out to Anderton Boat Lift but it wouldn't have been enough, so I repeated the best bits, which were between High Legh and Anderton. There is a scarecrow festival in Great Budworth which slowed me down as lots of pictures were needed. 
I enjoyed the afternoon more than the morning somehow, apart from suddenly at 74 miles, my legs wanted to give up. I was fine after another quick snack stop.


----------



## Katherine (17 Aug 2016)

kapelmuur said:


> @Katherine - looking at Strava flyby I see we passed each other on Cann Lane this morning.
> 
> Chapeau on your 80 mile ride!


Just had a quick look and it looks like you had a good ride too.


----------



## kapelmuur (17 Aug 2016)

Katherine said:


> Just had a quick look and it looks like you had a good ride too.



Thank you. I'm trying to pluck up the courage to enter the Manchester 100 but I'm concerned that I will not make the distance as I rarely ride more than 45 miles and have never ridden more than 60.

You saying you're tired after 83 miles has added to my worries!


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Aug 2016)

My biggest ride ever coming up on Saturday, as I'm entered in the 81 mile Wiggle Yorkshire Tour. 
My previous best has been 63 miles, so just a few extra miles...it will get me my imperial half / metric century for the month though! 
Really looking forward to it, even if the weather forecast looks a bit damp.


----------



## Sbudge (18 Aug 2016)

kapelmuur said:


> Thank you. I'm trying to pluck up the courage to enter the Manchester 100 but I'm concerned that I will not make the distance as I rarely ride more than 45 miles and have never ridden more than 60.
> 
> You saying you're tired after 83 miles has added to my worries!


Just don't be shy about taking a break and having a stretch when you need it...it can really help.


----------



## Sbudge (18 Aug 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> My biggest ride ever coming up on Saturday, as I'm entered in the 81 mile Wiggle Yorkshire Tour.
> My previous best has been 63 miles, so just a few extra miles...it will get me my imperial half / metric century for the month though!
> Really looking forward to it, even if the weather forecast looks a bit damp.


Good luck, should be a really good'un.


----------



## Sbudge (18 Aug 2016)

Well, I did something decidedly daft yesterday. I just took a day off and rode as far as I could and back in a day. The choice was either due South (Brighton) or due East (Bramwell), in the end the wind made up my mind. 12 mph from the East meant a headwind on the way out but a tailwind all the way back  (much better than 200km of crosswinds). I pretty much ran out of land/road at Bradwell-on-Sea, it seems someone stuck a nuclear power station in the way at Bramwell point!

Definitely tired and sore this morning but it was nice (in a rather warped way). Two things stood out though, firstly just how many villages no longer have any sort of local shop and secondly that there's a big difference between theoretical cycle paths and actual cycle paths ... A127 I'm talking about you (yes, I should have paid more attention to the route plotting on the way out).


----------



## ColinJ (18 Aug 2016)

Katherine said:


> Thanks, very tired now but feeling great for breaking the 80. 83.9 miles to be precise! Three weeks until the Manchester 100!!!!!





kapelmuur said:


> Thank you. I'm trying to pluck up the courage to enter the Manchester 100 but I'm concerned that I will not make the distance as I rarely ride more than 45 miles and have never ridden more than 60.
> 
> You saying you're tired after 83 miles has added to my worries!


Make sure you eat and drink plenty, and pace yourself. It isn't a difficult route, but don't listen to fit riders who tell you that it is "pan flat". It isn't - it has a total of nearly 1,000 metres of climbing. Most of that is fairly gentle, though there are one or two short, steep hills, notably the one at Styal towards the end. Have your climbing gears ready as you drop down into the dip because you turn right at the bottom and head straight back up again. I was caught in the big ring and came to a dead stop before I could get into a suitably low gear ... 

Assuming that the route has not changed from when I used to do the ride ... don't get caught out by the fact that the halfway stop is actually after 55 miles! It did my head in the first time I rode the event because I had run out of drink and had not paced myself for the extra 5 miles. I had got to about the 49 mile point and then started going as fast as I could, thinking it was only a mile until I could rest and refuel. I ended up grovelling for those extra 5 miles! 

They added the 100 km version of the event after I had ridden the 100 mile edition several times. The 100 km riders set off on the same route after the 100 mile riders have gone, but take a shortcut to rejoin the main route further on. The result is that slower 100 mile riders (such as me!) start to encounter groups of tired, wobbly and (sometimes) inexperienced riders on the run back in to Manchester. BE EXTRA CAREFUL WHEN OVERTAKING THEM! I saw riders stop dead in the middle of the road to answer the phone, eat a sandwich, or take a rest. A bit scary ... 

Have fun!


----------



## Katherine (19 Aug 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Make sure you eat and drink plenty, and pace yourself. It isn't a difficult route, but don't listen to fit riders who tell you that it is "pan flat". It isn't - it has a total of nearly 1,000 metres of climbing. Most of that is fairly gentle, though there are one or two short, steep hills, notably the one at Styal towards the end. Have your climbing gears ready as you drop down into the dip because you turn right at the bottom and head straight back up again. I was caught in the big ring and came to a dead stop before I could get into a suitably low gear ...
> 
> Assuming that the route has not changed from when I used to do the ride ... don't get caught out by the fact that the halfway stop is actually after 55 miles! It did my head in the first time I rode the event because I had run out of drink and had not paced myself for the extra 5 miles. I had got to about the 49 mile point and then started going as fast as I could, thinking it was only a mile until I could rest and refuel. I ended up grovelling for those extra 5 miles!
> 
> ...


Thanks for your advice. I'll definitely be stopping for all the snacks and drinks.


----------



## tallliman (19 Aug 2016)

Good luck @Katherine!


----------



## kapelmuur (19 Aug 2016)

I've now taken the plunge and entered the Manchester 100.

@ColinJ Thanks for the advice, I know the climb at Styal and usually avoid it because the road is narrow and there's a lot of traffic. There are more pleasant routes out of Wilmslow towards Altrincham.

@Katherine I guess you know that refreshments have to be paid for? My niece did the ride a couple of years back and the food had run out by halfway. Luckily we were in Nantwich to cheer her on and were able to buy food in the town for her.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Aug 2016)

kapelmuur said:


> I've now taken the plunge and entered the Manchester 100.
> 
> @ColinJ Thanks for the advice, I know the climb at Styal and usually avoid it because the road is narrow and there's a lot of traffic. There are more pleasant routes out of Wilmslow towards Altrincham.


Go for it! 

You are right about the traffic on that climb at Styal. When I found myself trapped in top gear and ground to a halt, I had a queue of traffic building up behind me, unable to overtake because of oncoming traffic! It was pretty humiliating to climb off the bike and drag it out of the way to let the cars squeeze by! 

Oh ... I remembered there being a big railway viaduct there but my memory is playing tricks on me. I just relived the descent and climb on Street View and it is only a small road bridge over a river.

And ... I calculated the average gradient, 20 metres of climb in 270 metres ~= 7.4%. Not a killer, but way too much for me in 53/13!


----------



## Katherine (19 Aug 2016)

kapelmuur said:


> I've now taken the plunge and entered the Manchester 100.
> 
> That's great. Good luck!
> 
> ...



I'll bring some snack bars as well as some cash.


----------



## Lilliburlero (19 Aug 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> My biggest ride ever coming up on Saturday, as I'm entered in the 81 mile Wiggle Yorkshire Tour.
> My previous best has been 63 miles, so just a few extra miles...it will get me my imperial half / metric century for the month though!
> Really looking forward to it, even if the weather forecast looks a bit damp.



Wishing you all the best on tomorrows ride ND 

Shame about the weather


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Aug 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> Wishing you all the best on tomorrows ride ND
> 
> Shame about the weather



Thanks 
This is tomorrow's forecast - the Thirsk is under the blue bit near the 27mph wind symbol...


----------



## kapelmuur (21 Aug 2016)

Of interest to Manchester 100 riders, it clashes with the Nantwich Food Festival. Nantwich will be rammed with visitors and the surrounding roads congested, a mystery to me why the ride organisers have moved their date to clash with the Festival.

On the upside it means that there will be a huge choice of delicious food and drink available in Nantwich, some of us will be tempted to ride no further!


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Aug 2016)

Apologies (again) for my tardiness, but despite predictions of the apocalypse we completed the Yorkshire Tour last Saturday.
Not only my longest ride (to date) at 80.89 miles (130.8km), but also the most climbing at 4,064ft, according to Mr Garmin. The more eagle-eyed of you might have spotted the report in the 'my ride today thread'. I'm off to add it to the 'other' thread now...

There was another milestone achieved on Saturday too as I passed my target mileage for the year, with 4 months to go:




Saturday was also probably one of the last serious rides on my trusty Road Comp too, as I picked up the new Road Pro Carbon on Sunday.
Deep down I want to keep it, partly for sentimental reasons and partly as a winter / bad weather bike but the honest truth is that we simply don't have room for it...decisions, decisions, eh?


----------



## Lilliburlero (23 Aug 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Apologies (again) for my tardiness, but despite predictions of the apocalypse we completed the Yorkshire Tour last Saturday.
> Not only my longest ride (to date) at 80.89 miles (130.8km), but also the most climbing at 4,064ft, according to Mr Garmin. The more eagle-eyed of you might have spotted the report in the 'my ride today thread'. I'm off to add it to the 'other' thread now...
> 
> There was another milestone achieved on Saturday too as I passed my target mileage for the year, with 4 months to go:
> ...



Well played ND


----------



## ColinJ (23 Aug 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Tuesday's 50 km ride felt pretty lumpy so I checked my GPS and mapping software ... 1,050 m of climbing! The Garmin Edge 500 GPS gives a figure about 80% of what my Memory Map software does. MM seems to calculate every tiny undulation in every road rather than what cyclists actually perceive as climbs, so I normally work on about 80% of the figure that MM comes up with. I will feel fairly happy trusting the figure that the 500 calculates in future.


I did a 55 km ride today and that one had nearly 1,100 m of climbing so it seems that the going rate round here is about 20 m of ascent per km. More if I make an effort to seek out the hills, less if I try to avoid them, though I can only really do that by sticking to the busy valley roads which I generally prefer not to.


----------



## Sbudge (24 Aug 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Apologies (again) for my tardiness, but despite predictions of the apocalypse we completed the Yorkshire Tour last Saturday.
> Not only my longest ride (to date) at 80.89 miles (130.8km), but also the most climbing at 4,064ft, according to Mr Garmin. The more eagle-eyed of you might have spotted the report in the 'my ride today thread'. I'm off to add it to the 'other' thread now...
> 
> There was another milestone achieved on Saturday too as I passed my target mileage for the year, with 4 months to go:
> ...


Nice one, 3 milestones in one go. Bravo that man!


----------



## tallliman (25 Aug 2016)

Finally got round to doing an update...bit iffy for one of the days as I'll need to update the ride with the full ride when I get back from tour due to Garmin failure.


----------



## *Dusty* (26 Aug 2016)

I did a half century last weekend, going for the full century this weekend. Wish me luck!


----------



## Sbudge (26 Aug 2016)

*Dusty* said:


> I did a half century last weekend, going for the full century this weekend. Wish me luck!


Metric or Imperial :-) ? Either way it'll be a great accomplishment! Good luck indeed.


----------



## *Dusty* (26 Aug 2016)

Sbudge said:


> Metric or Imperial :-) ? Either way it'll be a great accomplishment! Good luck indeed.



I still measure miles, stones, feet and inches. Can't get on to these new fangled kilometre thingies!


----------



## Sbudge (26 Aug 2016)

*Dusty* said:


> I still measure miles, stones, feet and inches. Can't get on to these new fangled kilometre thingies!


Oooh, Imperial Century is a nice one. Have a great ride!


----------



## *Dusty* (26 Aug 2016)

Sbudge said:


> Oooh, Imperial Century is a nice one. Have a great ride!



Thank you, I'll try my best. It's definitely one of my "do before your 40" things


----------



## Sbudge (26 Aug 2016)

*Dusty* said:


> Thank you, I'll try my best. It's definitely one of my "do before your 40" things



Of course an Imperial Century is *only* 40km or so short of a double Metric Century, not far at all really.....


----------



## Lilliburlero (26 Aug 2016)

*Dusty* said:


> I did a half century last weekend, going for the full century this weekend. Wish me luck!



Good luck  its a great sense of achievement 

I did my first 100 mile ride last month and i`m still buzzing


----------



## Katherine (26 Aug 2016)

Good luck @*Dusty* Where are you going to be doing it? 
It's also going to be my first century when I do the Manchester 100 on September 4th.@kapelmuur is also doing it.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Aug 2016)

I got cut up very badly by a stupid bus driver on this evening's 50 km ride. He did a very dangerous overtake just before a fast descent on a narrow road and cut back in, forcing me close to parked vehicles. Then to demonstrate why he'd had to get past me, he braked all the way down the hill, travelling at half the speed that I wanted to do ...

The bus pulled over at a bus stop at the bottom of the hill so I released my brakes and overtook it. There were cars parked ahead to my left, and one car ahead of me doing the same speed as me. There were oncoming vehicles, and the road was too narrow for the car in front to go past the parked cars without a head-on collision with the oncoming traffic so the driver pulled over to let the oncoming cars pass. I had plenty of room to get by on my side of the road so I continued without slowing down. What I hadn't anticipated was that the driver would change his mind and immediately pull back out in front of me without signalling! I think he had decided that he might be able to squeeze through after all ... He couldn't, and stopped again, with the front of the car now occupying the stretch of road that I was bearing down on. I just had room to swerve round it before the oncoming vehicle arrived. 

_Aaaaaaaaaaargh_!


----------



## Katherine (27 Aug 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I got cut up very badly by a stupid bus driver on this evening's 50 km ride. He did a very dangerous overtake just before a fast descent on a narrow road and cut back in, forcing me close to parked vehicles. Then to demonstrate why he'd had to get past me, he braked all the way down the hill, travelling at half the speed that I wanted to do ...
> 
> The bus pulled over at a bus stop at the bottom of the hill so I released my brakes and overtook it. There were cars parked ahead to my left, and one car ahead of me doing the same speed as me. There were oncoming vehicles, and the road was too narrow for the car in front to go past the parked cars without a head-on collision with the oncoming traffic so the driver pulled over to let the oncoming cars pass. I had plenty of room to get by on my side of the road so I continued without slowing down. What I hadn't anticipated was that the driver would change his mind and immediately pull back out in front of me without signalling! I think he had decided that he might be able to squeeze through after all ... He couldn't, and stopped again, with the front of the car now occupying the stretch of road that I was bearing down on. I just had room to swerve round it before the oncoming vehicle arrived.
> 
> _Aaaaaaaaaaargh_!


Aaaaaaaaaaargh! Indeed!! A close call. Glad you are ok.


----------



## Lilliburlero (27 Aug 2016)

Katherine said:


> Good luck @*Dusty* Where are you going to be doing it?
> It's also going to be my first century when I do the Manchester 100 on September 4th.@kapelmuur is also doing it.



Good luck @Katherine and @kapelmuur


----------



## *Dusty* (27 Aug 2016)

Katherine said:


> Good luck @*Dusty* Where are you going to be doing it?
> It's also going to be my first century when I do the Manchester 100 on September 4th.@kapelmuur is also doing it.



An event called Lap the Lough here in Northern Ireland. The route is 95 miles but we are parking a few miles away.

Good luck on yours!!


----------



## Lilliburlero (28 Aug 2016)

I`m in shock... I got my lad to come out with me today on my 50 km ride .... Its his first 50km`er and he did extremely well on his mums road bike 

He`s into his sports/fitness and wants to build up his leg strength, so after a nice little chat i`v bought him (well, me really, but he can borrow it ) a very nice hybrid that should be with us midweek. 

Today was a good day


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Aug 2016)

A day late again  but I squeezed in another metric half into a hectic day yesterday, the first on the new bike 
I'll get the details up in the usual place shortly, and the write up was posted on "your ride today" yesterday. Tomorrow is looking good, both in terms of the weather and me having time to complete another decent ride, so fingers crossed. 
Will just have to avoid anywhere around Bramham / Wetherby and Boston Spa as the Leeds Festival disgorges the muddied masses back home.


----------



## *Dusty* (28 Aug 2016)

Imperial century completed!! 101.5 miles, didn't set the world alight time wise but I elected to stay with the wife who is considerably slower. Ended up pushing the wife up every hill in the last fifty miles.

Safe to say I'm pretty jiggered....


----------



## ColinJ (28 Aug 2016)

*Dusty* said:


> Metric century completed!! 101.5 miles, didn't set the world alight time wise but I elected to stay with the wife who is considerably slower. Ended up pushing the wife up every hill in the last fifty miles.
> 
> Safe to say I'm pretty jiggered....


That's an IMPERIAL century - well done! Double metric century next ... (~125 miles)


----------



## *Dusty* (28 Aug 2016)

ColinJ said:


> That's an IMPERIAL century - well done! Double metric century next ... (~125 miles)



Oops, that's how tired I am!!!

And no, just no... Not this week anyway:


----------



## Katherine (28 Aug 2016)

That's brilliant @*Dusty*, well done and congratulations!!


----------



## *Dusty* (29 Aug 2016)

Katherine said:


> That's brilliant @*Dusty*, well done and congratulations!!




Thanks @Katherine 

Good luck on yours too, you'll smash it!


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Aug 2016)

I set out this morning full of good intentions, but sadly with empty legs. 
That said, I did get another metric half in although it wasn't the imperial half I'd planned on (or the cheeky metric century I'd secretly hoped for). Still, if it's not happening it's not happening is it?

Although sat here typing this, I can't believe that I'm slightly ticked off with myself that I _only managed to _get 50km in...

Reports (and excuses) to follow in the usual places.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Aug 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> I set out this morning full of good intentions, but sadly with empty legs.
> That said, I did get another metric half in although it wasn't the imperial half I'd planned on (or the cheeky metric century I'd secretly hoped for). Still, if it's not happening it's not happening is it?
> 
> Although sat here typing this, I can't believe that I'm slightly ticked off with myself that I _only managed to _get 50km in...
> ...


This thread does that too you chasing more and more miles


----------



## Sbudge (29 Aug 2016)

*Dusty* said:


> Imperial century completed!! 101.5 miles, didn't set the world alight time wise but I elected to stay with the wife who is considerably slower. Ended up pushing the wife up every hill in the last fifty miles.
> 
> Safe to say I'm pretty jiggered....



Brilliant, bravo!!


----------



## Lilliburlero (29 Aug 2016)

*Dusty* said:


> Imperial century completed!! 101.5 miles, didn't set the world alight time wise but I elected to stay with the wife who is considerably slower. Ended up pushing the wife up every hill in the last fifty miles.
> 
> Safe to say I'm pretty jiggered....



Well done 

Feels good chalking it off the list, yeah!?


----------



## Sbudge (29 Aug 2016)

Eventful weekend trying to tick off an Imperial half. Saturday's attempt felled at half way by a double puncture then cut tyre. Managed to limp home with a tyre patch (damn useful things) but didn't want to risk getting even further from home with no more tubes etc etc. Tried again today and once again got 2 punctures (different wheels and tyre makes so it's just bad luck). Found a sneaky thorn the second time that had dodged the cotton wool test on the first tube change, evil little devil could only be felt when you flexed the tyre just right! Still the extra 'rest' meant I got a few hill PBs that normally I'd be too knackered by then to achieve...silver linings eh? Now time to hit Wiggle for a box full of spares....


----------



## *Dusty* (29 Aug 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> Well done
> 
> Feels good chalking it off the list, yeah!?



It certainly does


----------



## *Dusty* (29 Aug 2016)

Well, actually now I've done it and had a day to mull it over I'm pleased but I think anyone of average fitness could do it.

If you can get past the mental challenge your body will go further than you imagine.

If you can ride a bike fifty miles, you can ride 100. I know this because my biggest ride before the century was 50 miles. I started to get pains after about 70 or 75, contact points mainly so undercarriage was a bit sore, feet were going numb, hands tingled. Slowed down, shook it off, got out of the saddle more frequently and pushed on.

Get your fuelling and hydration right and you'll be ok.


----------



## kapelmuur (30 Aug 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> Good luck @Katherine and @kapelmuur


Thank you! I'm hoping for the best as I've not been well the last couple of weeks, I had to cut short a planned metric century yesterday at 50 miles as i didn't fell well enough to continue.
Anyway, I know I can do 50 miles so I'll just have to think of it as 2 x 50 miles rides.


----------



## Sbudge (30 Aug 2016)

kapelmuur said:


> Thank you! I'm hoping for the best as I've not been well the last couple of weeks, I had to cut short a planned metric century yesterday at 50 miles as i didn't fell well enough to continue.
> Anyway, I know I can do 50 miles so I'll just have to think of it as 2 x 50 miles rides.



Of course if you could stretch it to 2 x 100km that's more points than an Imperial century too 

I'd really like to get to 100 points for the year but that's going to mean 8 points a month from now on which may prove tricky...hmmm


----------



## 13 rider (31 Aug 2016)

Scores on the doors at the 2/3 mark . 30 riders with 8 months rides posted . Just one rider not put an August ride up yet .Hopefully just forgot . Keep on and getting the miles in .Well done everyone


----------



## Eribiste (1 Sep 2016)

Another nice around Worcestershire this morning.






That mist is where I rode up from. Atmospheric, but a bit chilly in there!


----------



## kapelmuur (2 Sep 2016)

I've seen a thread called 'my ride today' mentioned a few times, but I can't find it.

Can someone be kind enough to post a link?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Sep 2016)

kapelmuur said:


> I've seen a thread called 'my ride today' mentioned a few times, but I can't find it.
> 
> Can someone be kind enough to post a link?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It's in the cafe section.


----------



## kapelmuur (2 Sep 2016)

13 rider said:


> It's in the cafe section.



Thanks, the thread is on the second page, no wonder I couldn't find it!


----------



## Katherine (2 Sep 2016)

kapelmuur said:


> Thanks, the thread is on the second page, no wonder I couldn't find it!


It's my favourite thread. Not just for posting in, but for reading about everyone else's rides. There's so many different ways that people use to describe their rides, some are quite poetic, others list the roads, some include pictures, always enjoyable.


----------



## Katherine (3 Sep 2016)

kapelmuur said:


> Thanks, the thread is on the second page, no wonder I couldn't find it!


Did you find the thread called 'Your ride today'? There is another one that someone started called' my ride today ', but that's not the one that you want.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Sep 2016)

Good luck for tomorrow @Katherine . Hope it goes well 100 mile is not that far


----------



## kapelmuur (3 Sep 2016)

Katherine said:


> Did you find the thread called 'Your ride today'? There is another one that someone started called' my ride today ', but that's not the one that you want.



'Your ride today' is the one I found, an interesting read as you say in your earlier post.

I wonder why it doesn't have a section to itself instead of being hidden away?

Good luck tomorrow, hope it stops raining!

I have a 7.30 start time, although I may try to start earlier if I get up in time. I'll be wearing my Kapelmuur jersey (as per my avatar) so please say hi if you see me.


----------



## Katherine (3 Sep 2016)

Yes, I know what you mean. 
I'll look out for you. I have an 8.05 start time but everyone who I've talked to says that is just a guide. So I'm going to try and start about 7 if I can get up and out that early because I'm still worried about timing and slowing down towards the end. 
I'll be wearing my Aldi team GB top which has a white background. If it's raining my jacket is pink. White helmet with blue at the back. Bike will be laden with bags of too much just in case stuff. Light grey Dawes Galaxy.


----------



## SteveF (3 Sep 2016)

Good luck and have fun @Katherine and @kapelmuur just keep those pedals turning...


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Sep 2016)

Got my imperial half in for September today, and on the new bike too! 

Took a while to get into it, but really enjoyed the ride once I'd sorted myself out. 
Even if the rain did turn up the best part of two hours early when I was still 20 miles from home...

Report in "Your Ride Today"


----------



## kapelmuur (3 Sep 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Got my imperial half in for September today, and on the new bike too!
> 
> Took a while to get into it, but really enjoyed the ride once I'd sorted myself out.
> Even if the rain did turn up the best part of two hours early when I was still 20 miles from home...
> ...



The new bike looks splendid, I like the colour scheme.


----------



## Katherine (3 Sep 2016)

Katherine said:


> Yes, I know what you mean.
> I'll look out for you. I have an 8.05 start time but everyone who I've talked to says that is just a guide. So I'm going to try and start about 7 if I can get up and out that early because I'm still worried about timing and slowing down towards the end.
> I'll be wearing my Aldi team GB top which has a white background. If it's raining my jacket is pink. White helmet with blue at the back. Bike will be laden with bags of too much just in case stuff. Light grey Dawes Galaxy.


Changed my mind (as is a girl's rights), wearing all blue tomorrow.


----------



## Lilliburlero (4 Sep 2016)

50 miler today on a CC forum meet up with a top bunch of lads - @tallliman , @13 rider , @guitarpete247 , @Supersuperleeds , @cyberknight , @broady and my mate Paul

Cracking route, cracking company, cracking bacon roll 

Today was a good day


----------



## NorthernDave (4 Sep 2016)

kapelmuur said:


> The new bike looks splendid, I like the colour scheme.


Thanks.


----------



## tallliman (4 Sep 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> 50 miler today on a CC forum meet up with a top bunch of lads - @tallliman , @13 rider , @guitarpete247 , @Supersuperleeds , @cyberknight , @broady and my mate Paul
> 
> Cracking route, cracking company, cracking bacon roll
> 
> Today was a good day



Cheers dude and everyone, was a great ride out! Let's do it again soon!


----------



## Eribiste (4 Sep 2016)

A ride up to British Camp from Welland this morning. I normally treat myself to the half insane blast back down the hill, but it was wet this morning so I took the discretionary rather than valorous route back home

.


----------



## kapelmuur (5 Sep 2016)

Well, that's the century ride done!

After a miserably wet (7.30) start the weather gradually cleared and became very pleasant later.

@Katherine rode past me shortly after the start while I was standing at the side of the road trying to text my wife, I eventually caught up with her and we rode together for about 15 miles until she stopped for a coffee at Anderton while I carried on.

The ride was uneventful for me apart from some confusion around the 50 mile mark where the road was closed because of an accident. Luckily a friendly local was on hand to direct us to an alternative route which got us back on the course at Nantwich.

Although I had been apprehensive about the distance, not having ridden more than 60 miles before, I found it easier than expected and actually was faster over the last 50 miles than the first, no stiffness today either. I also ignored all the mumbo jumbo that's talked about nutrition and ate only a banana and 2 flapjacks plus a mackerel pate sandwich that my wife had brought to the halfway point at Nantwich. No funny drinks either, just a litre of tap water.

I'm glad I've done it, especially as I raised a few £s for the Christie, but 7 plus hours is a long time in the saddle and nowhere near as much fun as my usual average of 3 hours. I doubt I'll do another ride this long.


----------



## tallliman (5 Sep 2016)

@kapelmuur, depending how you felt after that and your relative speed compared to your 3 hour rides, you should be able to shave an hour or so off that time!


----------



## kapelmuur (5 Sep 2016)

tallliman said:


> @kapelmuur, depending how you felt after that and your relative speed compared to your 3 hour rides, you should be able to shave an hour or so off that time!



I ride 30 miles at about the same speed, just over 14 mph. I guess I'm a diesel.


----------



## Lilliburlero (5 Sep 2016)

Well done @kapelmuur


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Sep 2016)

kapelmuur said:


> Well, that's the century ride done!
> 
> After a miserably wet (7.30) start the weather gradually cleared and became very pleasant later.
> 
> ...



 Well done, you'll do another eventually and the second one will be much easier as you now know you can do it.


----------



## 13 rider (5 Sep 2016)

Come on @Katherine I've seen your status I know you did it we need details


----------



## 13 rider (5 Sep 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Well done, you'll do another eventually and the second one will be much easier as you now know you can do it.


Beware he will rope you in the imperial century challenge next


----------



## Katherine (5 Sep 2016)




----------



## Katherine (5 Sep 2016)

13 rider said:


> Come on @Katherine I've seen your status I know you did it we need details


I will tomorrow. This evening I cleaned my bike, washed my kit and put everything away. I'll have more time tomorrow and will put a proper report in the your ride today thread. 
It was lovely to ride with @kapelmuur between Tatton and Anderton. Very well done to you too!


----------



## tallliman (6 Sep 2016)

13 rider said:


> Beware he will rope you in the imperial century challenge next



I can vouch for this too! Beware!


----------



## Katherine (6 Sep 2016)

@kapelmuur, we're in some photos together!


----------



## Katherine (8 Sep 2016)

Right, I've updated the challenge thread. I still need to write it up in the 'Your Ride Today' thread. 
Still feeling chuffed for doing the hundred with an average speed of 14.1 mph and my thighs are recovering!


----------



## Lilliburlero (9 Sep 2016)

Katherine said:


> Right, I've updated the challenge thread. I still need to write it up in the 'Your Ride Today' thread.
> Still feeling chuffed for doing the hundred with an average speed of 14.1 mph and my thighs are recovering!



Well done @Katherine


----------



## kapelmuur (9 Sep 2016)

Katherine said:


> Right, I've updated the challenge thread. I still need to write it up in the 'Your Ride Today' thread.
> Still feeling chuffed for doing the hundred with an average speed of 14.1 mph and my thighs are recovering!



Have you ridden since Sunday? I had my first post 100 ride this morning (34 miles). Very heavy legs for the first hour but improved a lot as the ride progressed.

I even got some Strava PRs through Tatton Park while imagining that I was Ian Stannard powering through to his Tour of Britain stage win!


----------



## Katherine (9 Sep 2016)

kapelmuur said:


> Have you ridden since Sunday? I had my first post 100 ride this morning (34 miles). Very heavy legs for the first hour but improved a lot as the ride progressed.
> 
> I even got some Strava PRs through Tatton Park while imagining that I was Ian Stannard powering through to his Tour of Britain stage win!



Well done, that's good. I've not ridden yet!! But today I could actually squat down with the children in Nursery without my thighs complaining. I've been resting my legs because I have a hilly ride coming up on Sunday, it's a 50 miler from Chorlton around Macclesfield plus the 9 miles each way to the start. There is a lunch stop to look forward to though.


----------



## kapelmuur (9 Sep 2016)

Katherine said:


> Well done, that's good. I've not ridden yet!! But today I could actually squat down with the children in Nursery without my thighs complaining. I've been resting my legs because I have a hilly ride coming up on Sunday, it's a 50 miler from Chorlton around Macclesfield plus the 9 miles each way to the start. There is a lunch stop to look forward to though.


Wizard Hill, Brickworks, Cat & Fiddle?


----------



## Katherine (9 Sep 2016)

kapelmuur said:


> Wizard Hill, Brickworks, Cat & Fiddle?


Not sure, this is the notice for it:

*Chorlton Wanderers*
Yesterday at 12:36 ·

Hello Young (at heart) Cyclers, Wherever You Are - it's the Tour de Macc this Sunday, Sep11th.
This is fairly energetic - 50 miles and some steep hills, but it is very scenic and there's a nice friendly pub just before the really steep climb - walking perfectly OK.
Be at Chorlton Water Park at 10 am for a 10.15 start. All the usual stuff, working bike, waterproofs, positive mental attitude.
See y'all there.
Rob

... So I'll let you know when I get back.


----------



## Jon George (10 Sep 2016)

I'm sure that as a result of this challenge I am indeed more likely to do a 50km, rather than the shorter rides I was doing a year or so ago. And so I have now devised a ride with lots of little Suffolk rises in it for my weekly daily (hopefully) trash and it comes out at 50.12km.  Let's hope the points begin to accrue!


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Sep 2016)

September's metric half (and some) in this morning with an unexpected 72km. 

So that's the imperial and metric halves done for the month, see you in October! 

Only joking, report in the usual place.


----------



## NorthernDave (11 Sep 2016)

Another metric half this morning, making the most of the warm sunny weather while it lasts!
Added a bit more climbing in too, just for the heck of it.

Report in 'Your ride today' and off to the challenge page now to log this one.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Sep 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Another metric half this morning, making the most of the warm sunny weather while it lasts!
> Added a bit more climbing in too, just for the heck of it.


I am about to do the same thing, only my planned route is about 42 miles so I may decide to add a bit on at the end to get an imperial half century in.

The thing is, I have included a couple of roads that I have not done before and they look BRUTAL, and that is coming from someone who does a lot of tough Yorkshire hills! 

Take a look on Streetview at the cobbled descent at Krumlin below the Scammonden crossing of the M62, and the climb back up the other side of the valley ...

I reckon that this ride will have at least 2,000 metres of climbing, maybe more.

I am going out now; I may be some time ...


----------



## ColinJ (15 Sep 2016)

Aaargh - that was tough! This 2 point ride was way harder than the pair of 3-point rides that I did in Scotland last week.

My strategy of telling you what I was going to do paid off. If I hadn't, I would have done the easy 14 km ride back from Blackstone Edge for a total of 64 km. Given that I was teetering on the brink of bonking, that might have been the sensible option!

Having promised to do the 50 miler, I felt honour-bound to do that. I didn't want to be going up and down the busy valley roads in the rush hour, so I rode down to Hebden Bridge and then took to the hills again to make up the distance.

The total climbing was less than expected at 1,625 m, but the severity of it made up for that! Lots and lots of 15%, several stretches of 20%, and I am fairly sure that there were a couple of short bits at nearer 25%!

The steep cobbled descent that I mentioned was scary! It is in the shade, so if there has been any rain, it will stay damp for a long time. Any hint of mud, moss or ice and it would be lethal ... I would recommend taking an alternative route or doing it in the opposite direction so at least you would be climbing up the cobbles.

I will update my challenge ride list later - I need a shower and food right now!

PS My legs were a bit tired from the climbing, but the muscles in my arms, shoulders and back were completely knackered! I pull very hard on the bars on steep climbs. My upper body is evidently puny compared to my legs ...


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Sep 2016)

Another metric half this morning. Good to get out but the weather is definitely starting to turn now.
Despite a few technical problems (Garmin Livetrack failed completely, MapMyRide had a hissy fit 2 miles from home and stopped recording the route although the timer kept going...) it was a good ride and just what I needed.
Plus it was probably my last chance for a qualifying ride ahead of the big Scarborough ride next weekend.

Reports will appear in the usual places.


----------



## 13 rider (18 Sep 2016)

The @Osprey has risen just posted rides for Aug and Sept so 31 riders still in the challenge . Had him down as missing in action but better late than never


----------



## kapelmuur (21 Sep 2016)

My objective for this year was to complete a 100 mile ride and after doing it on 4th September I must admit that I lost my motivation to ride for a while.

However, a combination of some lovely late summer weather and the feeling that I shouldn't waste all that fitness has got me back into my 3 rides a week routine. To quote Sky boss Sir Dave Brailsford I have "recalibrated" and my objectives are now to ride 5,000 miles by 31st December and to score a minimum 100 points in the challenge.

My thanks to the challenge organisers for giving me something to aim for for the rest of the year!

My ride yesterday followed a small section of the Tour of Britain (stage 3) route from Ashley to the top of Wizard Hill. I checked my Strava times against the professionals and, on average, they are twice as quick as me. But as they're half my age I guess it's OK


----------



## Katherine (21 Sep 2016)

kapelmuur said:


> My objective for this year was to complete a 100 mile ride and after doing it on 4th September I must admit that I lost my motivation to ride for a while.
> 
> However, a combination of some lovely late summer weather and the feeling that I shouldn't waste all that fitness has got me back into my 3 rides a week routine. To quote Sky boss Sir Dave Brailsford I have "recalibrated" and my objectives are now to ride 5,000 miles by 31st December and to score a minimum 100 points in the challenge.
> 
> ...


Well done. I must admit that since the 100, I've done a lot less cycling and in fact have only been out once a week, at weekends. Not managed to get out at all in the week.


----------



## tallliman (22 Sep 2016)

I think a big ride disrupts your routine and causes additional fatigue. Both of which can manifest itself in the following weeks.


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Sep 2016)

I enjoyed taking part in the inaugural CycleChat Leeds - Scarborough ride yesterday, along with one or two others from this challenge.
What a truly great ride it was too - great route, near perfect cycling weather and a tail wind that you can only normally dream of.

Reports in the usual places.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Sep 2016)

Still 2 riders yet to post rides for Sept come on ladies I hope you've got them done and forgot to post them . Still a few days left


----------



## ColinJ (25 Sep 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> I enjoyed taking part in the inaugural CycleChat Leeds - Scarborough ride yesterday, along with one or two others from this challenge.
> What a truly great ride it was too - great route, near perfect cycling weather and a tail wind that you can only normally dream of.


I second that!


----------



## Effyb4 (27 Sep 2016)

13 rider said:


> Still 2 riders yet to post rides for Sept come on ladies I hope you've got them done and forgot to post them . Still a few days left



It was a close run thing this month. It came to the last weekend and I had planned a 40 mile ride on Sunday. Then I had last minute family commitments (mum always come first), so I did the ride Saturday afternoon. I have been feeling under the weather ever since, so completely forgot to post it. It is posted in the challenge thread now.


----------



## 13 rider (27 Sep 2016)

Effyb4 said:


> It was a close run thing this month. It came to the last weekend and I had planned a 40 mile ride on Sunday. Then I had last minute family commitments (mum always come first), so I did the ride Saturday afternoon. I have been feeling under the weather ever since, so completely forgot to post it. It is posted in the challenge thread now.


Well done for staying with the challenge .


----------



## Saluki (30 Sep 2016)

30th September, so a bit now or never. Not really ridden this month as work, weather and general apathy got in the way. Lost a lot of my mojo since moving to such a hilly area. I took the roadie out and thought, I'll just go to Nanstallon, got there and thought that I'd go to Bodmin. Turned at Bodmin and got to the Wenfordbridge turning and took it. I got a mile or two along there and stopped to help a young couple with a flat, loaned them a pump and levers and donated a patch. Let the young man chap do all the work though, I'm not that generous. Rode a bit further and caught up with a chap who was only riding about 1mph slower than I. We started chatting and I rode all the way to Wenfordbridge with him. Topped the water up and turned for home. At my house, I figured that it would be a shame to not do the extra 6 miles and stay in the challenge, so headed through town and back onto the Camel Trail towards Padstow (into a horrible, nasty headwind) and battled 3 miles to the quarry. Stopped there, watched the water skiiers and then turned for home. 51.3km in several hours  Who cares, it was a nice day.

Might have got a bit of my mojo back. Not a lot, I still loathe the hills, but now work has finished during the week and I only have weekend work, I will have more time to ride. I still hate hills. I know that I have said that already, but I really hate them so though it worth mentioning again.


----------



## tallliman (30 Sep 2016)

Well done @Saluki


----------



## 13 rider (30 Sep 2016)

Saluki said:


> 30th September, so a bit now or never. Not really ridden this month as work, weather and general apathy got in the way. Lost a lot of my mojo since moving to such a hilly area. I took the roadie out and thought, I'll just go to Nanstallon, got there and thought that I'd go to Bodmin. Turned at Bodmin and got to the Wenfordbridge turning and took it. I got a mile or two along there and stopped to help a young couple with a flat, loaned them a pump and levers and donated a patch. Let the young man chap do all the work though, I'm not that generous. Rode a bit further and caught up with a chap who was only riding about 1mph slower than I. We started chatting and I rode all the way to Wenfordbridge with him. Topped the water up and turned for home. At my house, I figured that it would be a shame to not do the extra 6 miles and stay in the challenge, so headed through town and back onto the Camel Trail towards Padstow (into a horrible, nasty headwind) and battled 3 miles to the quarry. Stopped there, watched the water skiiers and then turned for home. 51.3km in several hours  Who cares, it was a nice day.
> 
> Might have got a bit of my mojo back. Not a lot, I still loathe the hills, but now work has finished during the week and I only have weekend work, I will have more time to ride. I still hate hills. I know that I have said that already, but I really hate them so though it worth mentioning again.


Well done left it late but still in the challenge excellent


----------



## 13 rider (30 Sep 2016)

Scores on the doors 31 riders still in no fallers this month excellent 3 quarters done its downhill from here  . Keep on


----------



## ColinJ (2 Oct 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I did a 55 km ride today and that one had nearly 1,100 m of climbing so it seems that the going rate round here is about 20 m of ascent per km. More if I make an effort to seek out the hills, less if I try to avoid them, though I can only really do that by sticking to the busy valley roads which I generally prefer not to.


It was sunny and mild here today so I decided to go out and do a half metric century. While I was out I extended the route to make the most of the good weather while it lasts. In the end I did 67 km. It felt pretty 'lumpy' so I have just checked my GPS; it says that I did 1,475 m of climbing so that route had 22 m of ascent per km.

I may manage to get another 50+ km ride or two in next week if the forecast for good weather turns out to be correct.

If all is well, I should be doing a 105 km audax ride next Sunday plus 20 km to and from event HQ. That will be a total of about 2,700 m of climbing - roughly as hilly per km as today, but 50% longer. 

What I do after that for the rest of the year will depend on what kind of autumn and winter we have. Unless we have wall-to-wall blizzards, I should still get a few 50 km rides in but I won't be doing anything too challenging in poor conditions. (I have a new turbo trainer coming soon and will use that rather than ride in freezing fog, torrential rain, gale force winds, snow/ice etc.!)


----------



## kapelmuur (5 Oct 2016)

@ColinJ, what turbo trainer are you getting?


----------



## ColinJ (5 Oct 2016)

kapelmuur said:


> @ColinJ, what turbo trainer are you getting?


I don't know exactly because it is a gift from my cousin. He has bought himself a better one and is giving me his old one. I know it is a Tacx and it is a fairly basic model. My sister has it in her car and will be bringing it up next week. From what I remember, it looks a bit like this one ...


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Oct 2016)

I did my October half century yesterday and I'm not looking forward to November and December. Last weekend I was in shorts and t shirt paddling in the sea. Yesterday it was cold, wet and windy. Polar buff weather in fact. My road bike will be going to bed soon and I will be on a cable operated, alu bike for November and December.

I think the best advice is to get the rides in as soon as the month starts if possible.

Since taking on this challenge my cycling has improved massively. I have done lots more cycling, apart from the challenge. My 20km ride to work used to be a challenge and now its a doddle every day, even in head winds and driving rain.

I think I will be doing the century challenge next year. Pretty good for a 59 year old.

I will not be dropping out even if I have to scoot the last 2 rides and that's not a problem. :O)


----------



## Katherine (8 Oct 2016)

Like @steveindenmark, I'm also considering the 100k challenge. I've never ridden that far through the winter before, so if I can do them through the next 3 months, then I'll attempt the challenge in January. So this October, November and December will be my own personal challenge. I think 2 30ish mile rides with a warm café stop in the middle might be the answer.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Oct 2016)

Go for it @Katherine and @steveindenmark I am doing both the half and full metric challenges this year and it certainly gets you upping the milage . The rides in Jan ,Feb were not to bad you just need to pick a weather window and like Steve I try to get the century ride in early so if you bail you've got other times to do it


----------



## fatjel (8 Oct 2016)

The 50k challenge has kept me going this year.
Had some injury and other issues this year and there have been times I probably would have stayed home if I'd had no reason to get the bike out
Next year will be another go at the 100 mile challenge and the rrty which I started in may

59 is the new 40 Steve.. Wait till you get to my age


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Oct 2016)

All this talk of next years challenges and here I am struggling to get rides in this month! 

I had half a mind to get a qualifying ride in last Sunday, but my legs really weren't feeling it, so I called it off in the mid twenties.
Today I was up early(ish), wondering if I might squeeze in a ride.
The good news is that I got a metric half in, the bad news that my legs were still grumbling for a lot of the ride - it was only when I turned for home in Otley and climbed the A660 up to the Dyneley Arms that things fell into place and I felt something like. Despite all that I set a PB up the hill (3 miles of climbing), taking a full minute off my previous time so maybe it's all in the head...
That said, so glad that I STFU and got the ride done as I'd have been even more annoyed with myself for missing the opportunity and to be honest it was what I needed.
Not sure how much longer I'll be riding the Pro Carbon though - even though it was "dry" the poor bike was filthy by the time I got home. Might be time to get the Road Comp back out...

Report to follow in the usual place.


----------



## Sbudge (10 Oct 2016)

Katherine said:


> Like @steveindenmark, I'm also considering the 100k challenge. I've never ridden that far through the winter before, so if I can do them through the next 3 months, then I'll attempt the challenge in January. So this October, November and December will be my own personal challenge. I think 2 30ish mile rides with a warm café stop in the middle might be the answer.



In hindsight if I'd planned this better I'd have been able to do the 100km challenge this year...as it is I missed January! grrr.

Still, got over September's eternal (well it felt like that) cold and did my first decent ride in nearly a month this weekend, probably the last in shorts for a while too as it was ****ing chilly/windy/wet!


----------



## Sbudge (10 Oct 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Aaargh - that was tough! This 2 point ride was way harder than the pair of 3-point rides that I did in Scotland last week.
> 
> My strategy of telling you what I was going to do paid off. If I hadn't, I would have done the easy 14 km ride back from Blackstone Edge for a total of 64 km. Given that I was teetering on the brink of bonking, that might have been the sensible option!
> 
> ...



I don't envy you that cobbled street descent! If I can't avoid the cobbles I'd much rather be going up than down.


----------



## Sbudge (10 Oct 2016)

Saluki said:


> 30th September, so a bit now or never. Not really ridden this month as work, weather and general apathy got in the way. Lost a lot of my mojo since moving to such a hilly area. I took the roadie out and thought, I'll just go to Nanstallon, got there and thought that I'd go to Bodmin. Turned at Bodmin and got to the Wenfordbridge turning and took it. I got a mile or two along there and stopped to help a young couple with a flat, loaned them a pump and levers and donated a patch. Let the young man chap do all the work though, I'm not that generous. Rode a bit further and caught up with a chap who was only riding about 1mph slower than I. We started chatting and I rode all the way to Wenfordbridge with him. Topped the water up and turned for home. At my house, I figured that it would be a shame to not do the extra 6 miles and stay in the challenge, so headed through town and back onto the Camel Trail towards Padstow (into a horrible, nasty headwind) and battled 3 miles to the quarry. Stopped there, watched the water skiiers and then turned for home. 51.3km in several hours  Who cares, it was a nice day.
> 
> Might have got a bit of my mojo back. Not a lot, I still loathe the hills, but now work has finished during the week and I only have weekend work, I will have more time to ride. I still hate hills. I know that I have said that already, but I really hate them so though it worth mentioning again.


Great to hear you're getting that mojo back!


----------



## MikeW-71 (10 Oct 2016)

Octobers ride is done!

I must apologise for not being more social, but I've been rather up-and-down lately and so riding has been rather sporadic. All things considered though, I'm in a better place than I was this time last year, so that's good.


----------



## 13 rider (10 Oct 2016)

MikeW-71 said:


> Octobers ride is done!
> 
> I must apologise for not being more social, but I've been rather up-and-down lately and so riding has been rather sporadic. All things considered though, I'm in a better place than I was this time last year, so that's good.


Great to hear from you glad youre still in only 6 of us going for 2 years in a row


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Oct 2016)

Got the all important imperial half in today, meaning I'm keeping my run of a metric and an imperial half in each month going...so far!

To be honest it was blooming hard work at times, especially the first and last ten miles. The last ten I can understand, but it seems to be taking me an age to get into the groove the last month or so. Times and average speeds still look the same, it just feels tough.

Anyhow, moaning over, it was a good ride in decent cycling weather for the time of year - dry, just a light breeze although temperature are on the slide now. First outing for the bib tights and full gloves in a long while. I don't think it will be the last! 

Reports to follow in the usual places.


----------



## Nomadski (16 Oct 2016)

@ColinJ What time did you go out for your ride? I did the last part of my charity leg yesterday and passed through your neck of the woods, though probably quite late on for you (3.45pm ish?)


----------



## ColinJ (16 Oct 2016)

Nomadski said:


> @ColinJ What time did you go out for your ride? I did the last part of my charity leg yesterday and passed through your neck of the woods, though probably quite late on for you (3.45pm ish?)


I was quite late going out because my ride was timed to meet my sisters at the cafe at Hollingworth Lake. They stopped to walk the dog round the 'lake' (reservoir) there on their way back to the Midlands after a few days up here.

It would have been about that time when I was heading back into Todmorden. Do you think you spotted me? I was riding my red Cannondale.


----------



## Katherine (16 Oct 2016)

Today was going to be the best chance for a metric ton and I was going to do some more miles after leading the club ride but I started with a stitch and had to come straight back. I even had to push the bike for a while as I just couldn't go fast enough to go round a roundabout in traffic. I'd done 48 miles when I got home and couldn't even make it up to 50! I might get another chance in half term.


----------



## Nomadski (16 Oct 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I was quite late going out because my ride was timed to meet my sisters at the cafe at Hollingworth Lake. They stopped to walk the dog round the 'lake' (reservoir) there on their way back to the Midlands after a few days up here.
> 
> It would have been about that time when I was heading back into Todmorden. Do you think you spotted me? I was riding my red Cannondale.



I passed a few cyclists heading the other way ( I was on the A646 / A6033 / A58 heading from Burnley to Rochdale) but didn't notice too much the bikes they were riding, always gave a nod though. I was on my silver Cannondale, wearing a red thick gilet over a cancer research shirt, in case you were paying more attention!

After doing 3 80-90 mile rides in 9 days I was just thankful the big hills either side stayed either side and I rode thru them!


----------



## Sbudge (17 Oct 2016)

Katherine said:


> Today was going to be the best chance for a metric ton and I was going to do some more miles after leading the club ride but I started with a stitch and had to come straight back. I even had to push the bike for a while as I just couldn't go fast enough to go round a roundabout in traffic. I'd done 48 miles when I got home and couldn't even make it up to 50! I might get another chance in half term.



Ouch, no fun at all. Any idea what brought it on?

I was going for a metric ton too but after a couple of hours of drinking roadwater I took a shortcut home. I can now certify that my waterproof socks can indeed reliably hold vast amounts of water!!


----------



## Katherine (17 Oct 2016)

Sbudge said:


> Ouch, no fun at all. Any idea what brought it on?


No idea and I felt very uncomfortable for the rest of the day. After half an hour doubled up on the floor, I managed to go out and lock up the bike but the poor thing is still waiting to be cleaned!


Sbudge said:


> I was going for a metric ton too but after a couple of hours of drinking roadwater I took a shortcut home. I can now certify that my waterproof socks can indeed reliably hold vast amounts of water!!


!! You need overshoes as well.


----------



## Sbudge (17 Oct 2016)

Katherine said:


> No idea and I felt very uncomfortable for the rest of the day. After half an hour doubled up on the floor, I managed to go out and lock up the bike but the poor thing is still waiting to be cleaned!
> 
> !! You need overshoes as well.



That sounds odd, had that before?

Alas I had overshoes but it all just got overwhelmed and once in of course the water stayed there!


----------



## Katherine (17 Oct 2016)

Sbudge said:


> That sounds odd, had that before?
> 
> Alas I had overshoes but it all just got overwhelmed and once in of course the water stayed there!


I haven't had a stitch on the bike before but I have had exercise induced nausea before but only when I've over done it. Yetserday was quite an easy pace so no idea.


----------



## Saluki (17 Oct 2016)

I was a bit impressed that I got a ride in this month. Firstly I haven't had the inclination really, weather has been either wet or windy and when it wasn't I was sorting out a new puppy, after my old Millie-dog passed away, so not going out much while he was settling in (and eating every item of footwear in sight). For the next 2 weeks, I am at work. Today is my day off, my next one is the 31st October and I don't want to take the risk that the weather will be half reasonable. Having got this far, I don't want to drop out of the 2016 challenge really. My works is open for 2 weeks before we close on the 30th October. 9 days of the next couple of weeks will see me dressed as a zombie and being in a 'scare zone' so leaping out and going 'RARRR' on people having a guided tour of said scare zone. They pay me for this  Who knew that being a zombie was even a job?

Anyway, I stuck to the trail today, on my roadie as it's got Gatorskins on, as the wind was a bit interesting with gusts of up to 27mph. The trail is quite sheltered from Wadebridge to Wenfordbridge and back. Not so sheltered on the way up to Padstow though. I was in little ring at one point as the wind came straight off the estuary. Whizzed home though, which was rather lovely. I am not really fit enough to do hills at the moment, having hardly ridden over the summer. Running about at work has taken it's toll on my inclination to get on the bike. Once home and having walked the dogs, I just wanted to curl up with a cold beer and a bit of pizza. I'm hoping to work on some hill fitness from November to February.

I had better go and shower the bike off, most of the Camel Trail is stuck to the bottom on my poor Planet X.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Oct 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I don't know exactly because it is a gift from my cousin. He has bought himself a better one and is giving me his old one. I know it is a Tacx and it is a fairly basic model. My sister has it in her car and will be bringing it up next week. From what I remember, it looks a bit like this one ...
> 
> View attachment 146700


My sister dropped the turbo trainer off a couple of days ago. The one i the picture IS the correct one, a Tacx Satori. It isn't the new 'smart' version, but I knew that it would not be. (My cousin surprised me by donating this TT just before I came home from my Scottish holiday, and I reckon that he has probably upgraded to a smart turbo trainer. He wanted his old one to go to a good home.)

I set it up this evening while my meal was cooking and gave it a quick blast. I was pretty impressed with it. TTs that I have used in the past tended to be noisy and/or a bit lacking in top-end resistance. This one did not seem _too_ noisy and could be adjusted to give enough resistance that I could simulate climbing a fairly steep hill and pedal standing up. 

I will probably start doing a few TT sessions a week now that the weather is often making outdoor riding less appealing.

I have ended up with one too many bikes so I am going to dedicate one to TT duties. In future it will be where my semi-worn tyres go to die! I don't like throwing tyres away when there is still a bit of wear left in them, but I don't want to risk doing long rides on them. TTs wear tyres out quite quickly so it will be an ideal way of using up the last 25% of tyre thickness. I have 3 or 4 lying around so they should just about last me until Spring 2017 when my road riding will pick up again.


----------



## Sbudge (18 Oct 2016)

Saluki said:


> I was a bit impressed that I got a ride in this month. Firstly I haven't had the inclination really, weather has been either wet or windy and when it wasn't I was sorting out a new puppy, after my old Millie-dog passed away, so not going out much while he was settling in (and eating every item of footwear in sight). For the next 2 weeks, I am at work. Today is my day off, my next one is the 31st October and I don't want to take the risk that the weather will be half reasonable. Having got this far, I don't want to drop out of the 2016 challenge really. My works is open for 2 weeks before we close on the 30th October. 9 days of the next couple of weeks will see me dressed as a zombie and being in a 'scare zone' so leaping out and going 'RARRR' on people having a guided tour of said scare zone. They pay me for this  Who knew that being a zombie was even a job?
> 
> Anyway, I stuck to the trail today, on my roadie as it's got Gatorskins on, as the wind was a bit interesting with gusts of up to 27mph. The trail is quite sheltered from Wadebridge to Wenfordbridge and back. Not so sheltered on the way up to Padstow though. I was in little ring at one point as the wind came straight off the estuary. Whizzed home though, which was rather lovely. I am not really fit enough to do hills at the moment, having hardly ridden over the summer. Running about at work has taken it's toll on my inclination to get on the bike. Once home and having walked the dogs, I just wanted to curl up with a cold beer and a bit of pizza. I'm hoping to work on some hill fitness from November to February.
> 
> I had better go and shower the bike off, most of the Camel Trail is stuck to the bottom on my poor Planet X.


Sounds great Saluki...though I really think we need to see 'Zombie on a bike' and get you to ride back from work!


----------



## Sbudge (18 Oct 2016)

ColinJ said:


> ...I have ended up with one too many bikes .



I'm sorry I don't understand !?!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Oct 2016)

Sbudge said:


> I'm sorry I don't understand !?!


I like all of my bikes to have different uses. I bought a cyclocross bike but haven't ridden it much. I am going to put mudguards and a rack on it and use it as my general purpose, bad weather, and winter bike. That would then be taking over the role of the former winter bike, so I'll use that on the turbo trainer.

I hadn't allowed for the fact that the TT raises the bike about 1.5 inches from the floor and lost my balance when dismounting from it last night, causing the TT to tip over! Fortunately there was a kitchen work surface nearby for me to grab hold of or I would have ended up taking a heavy fall.

I have now made a small wooden platform to stand on when mounting and dismounting the TT. That is a lot better but I think I will keep the TT in range of the worktop just in case.

It's a grotty wet afternoon here so I think I will give the turbo trainer a proper test when I get back from a trip to the shops.


----------



## Saluki (18 Oct 2016)

Sbudge said:


> Sounds great Saluki...though I really think we need to see 'Zombie on a bike' and get you to ride back from work!


I will see what I can do, next week


----------



## ColinJ (18 Oct 2016)

ColinJ said:


> It's a grotty wet afternoon here so I think I will give the turbo trainer a proper test when I get back from a trip to the shops.


Having done just a couple of minutes on the turbo trainer last night, I got on it again this evening to give it that test and ... found that the rear tyre on the bike was flat! Thinking about it, I hadn't ridden that bike for months and the tyre was soft before I put the bike on the TT so it must have had a slow puncture from the last road ride on it. I'd pumped it up last night, but the air had leaked back out overnight.

That delayed me for a while but after putting a new tube in I got started again. After a long warm up I started making regular hard efforts and started to get a good sweat on. In fact, it was an excessively good sweat - I had forgotten to set up the fan that I used to use to keep cool during TT sessions! I couldn't be bothered to stop again to go and hunt for the fan so I continued without fan cooling. After a total of 40 minutes I was absolutely soaked. It's amazing how much heat the body loses to moving air; and how little it loses to still air! The room was only at about 11 degrees and I was wearing shorts and a short-sleeved jersey.

I will carry on doing road rides when the weather is tolerable but having the TT handy means that I will still get some worthwhile pedalling in when the weather is foul and I don't feel like venturing out.

PS The TT was very good. It has 10 resistance settings, 1 being very low resistance, 10 being very high. I was using a middling gear at a cadence of 90-100 rpm and found setting 1 good for warm up, 4 for quite hard efforts, and 2 for recovery in between them. I think I will only ever use 5-10 if I get a LOT fitter through the winter, or want to simulate climbing steep hills.


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Oct 2016)

I cannot keep my arms down.

It is an expression we have in Denmark when someone is pleased with themselves and that is me at the me at the moment.

I am 58 years old and got interested in cycling when I came to Denmark 15 years ago. I have never been a racing type, but like to get out in the fresh air and ride through the woods or along the coast road. I ride alone or with my partner, Jannie. By doing that I can stop and start when I want and keep at my own pace.

At that time I was commuting to work, by choice, one or two days a week. My commute is a 40km round trip and to me that was like completing 2 Transcontinental races. It was cycling to the end of the earth. But I bit the bullet and decided to take up the 50km month Challenge.

My first 50km was in January and it was minus 8 degrees or about minus 12 with windchill. I had no water after 10 minutes as my water bottle turned into a brick of ice. Now at this point I do not think I would have been blamed if I had thought Sod this for a game of soldiers. But I actually enjoyed it. It was the first real challenge I had come across since leaving the military, many years earlier.

The February 50km was a bit colder but I realised that those two were probably two of the worst out of the way. As the months went on I did more than the one 50km ride a month, in fact I did several. I started to ride to work every day as well as riding at weekends.

In April,, something weird happened. I found I had something in common with Robin Williams, Tommy Cooper and Les Dawson. I suffered a bout of stress and depression and was off work for four months. For a month I could not leave the house or garden. But then my doctor insisted I got out on my bike and that was the route to recovery.

From the end of May I was out on my bike every day and it was the start of my recovery. As the weeks went on my confidence in riding a bike began to rise. Not the confidence in not falling off, but the confidence that I can ride this bike some distance and not die.

Then a friend sent me a military challenge to do 22 press ups for 22 days. I cant do press ups as I have a dodgy shoulder and so I offered to ride 1km for each push up. That is 484km in 22 days. I finished the challenge in 9 days.

In the meantime I had bought myself a carbon road bike with Di2. Now that makes a big difference. My 20km ride to work was almost not worth getting my bike out for. 50km was a doddle. My next progression was to get into the 60, 70, 80km fields and bit by bit I have done that and learnt a lot on the way.

Yesterday I rode 100km. Its not a huge distance in the scheme of things and it was not fast with an average of 21kph but it was so easy. It was cold, foggy and wet. I was wrapped up in winter gear. But it was still easy and I could do it all again this morning, I have no aches or pains and slept really well.

I have big plans for next year, which will involve longer distances. I want to be able to ride 250km back to back and beyond. That may be a big ask but I hope to get close and even if I dont I will enjoy trying. The only thing stopping me is hours in the day.

The most important thing I have learnt is that if you want to be able to ride events like TCR or LEL is to get out on your bike even when it is raining, foggy, blowing a gale. You have to ride long distances. It is the only way to do it. There is no substitute.

I learn something every time I ride. My legs like to ride at 20kph, It helps if I can change my base layer top at halfway. Judging what to wear in winter is a science I know nothing about.

I am now going to spend the winter sorting my bike out for long distance lightweight touring. I have started with an Apidura rack pack which is brilliant.

Just as an added bonus, I have lost 6kg in the last 2 months. Its a lot cheaper than trying to save an extra gram on a 500 quid set of wheels.

I am nearly 60 and I am talking about ultra lightweight touring on a bike. That is as ridiculous as finding a winter 100km ride easy, I think.














Here is my track from yesterday
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1411475396


----------



## GuyBoden (19 Oct 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> I cannot keep my arms down.
> 
> It is an expression we have in Denmark when someone is pleased with themselves and that is me at the me at the moment.
> 
> ...



Well done, great stuff, you've inspired me to join the half century challenge. I know Oct is a bit late, but hopefully it will be good preparation for next year's challenge.


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Oct 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> Well done, great stuff, you've inspired me to join the half century challenge. I know Oct is a bit late, but hopefully it will be good preparation for next year's challenge.


Get on and do it Guy.

Try and get them in as soon as the month starts otherwise you will start to panic by the middle of the month.


----------



## Lilliburlero (19 Oct 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> I cannot keep my arms down.
> 
> It is an expression we have in Denmark when someone is pleased with themselves and that is me at the me at the moment.
> 
> ...



That`s a lovely post @steveindenmark 

Work mates say i`m crazy for doing the miles I do, but I try to explain to them that the miles I do stop me from going crazy .... It`s great therapy for your noggin  

...and well done on the 100 km, that is a cracking milestone


----------



## 13 rider (19 Oct 2016)

Nice read @steveindenmark this challenge certainly changes your riding habits

Welcome to the challenge @GuyBoden nice time to warm up for next years challenge


----------



## Sbudge (20 Oct 2016)

13 rider said:


> Nice read @steveindenmark this challenge certainly changes your riding habits
> 
> Welcome to the challenge @GuyBoden nice time to warm up for next years challenge



Yep. lovely post @steveindenmark and welcome @GuyBoden...we're all pretty mad here but friendly.


----------



## GuyBoden (21 Oct 2016)

Enjoyed another nice 50 mile ride, this time to Swettenham Nature Reserve and back, weather was very good, no real wind, all on my favourite flat Cheshire roads. I'm trying to do some 50 mile rides while the weather is dry.
https://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/894324/50miles-Arley-Plumley-Goostrey-Swettenham


----------



## kapelmuur (21 Oct 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> Enjoyed another nice 50 mile ride, this time to Swettenham Nature Reserve and back, weather was very good, no real wind, all on my favourite flat Cheshire roads. I'm trying to do some 50 mile rides while the weather is dry.
> https://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/894324/50miles-Arley-Plumley-Goostrey-Swettenham


Be careful on the roads around Jodrell Bank, it's where the youngsters from British Cycling do their motor paced speed sessions!


----------



## kapelmuur (21 Oct 2016)

@ColinJ - I got a Bkool VR trainer this time last year. I don't use it unless it's too wet, dark or slippery to ride outside, but it is useful and fun to ride in the winter months.

What I especially enjoy in the depths of winter is downloading a video of a ride in,say, Spain or Italy and riding in (virtual) cloudless blue skies and bright sunshine. Cheers me up! 

Also, in my experience riding the turbo is harder work than riding an equivalent route on the road. So it's good training for the season ahead.


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Oct 2016)

Another entry with todays 61.39 km ride. as always, enjoyed it once I got out there.
Deffo getting colder and where has all this mud come from on the roads? The poor Pro Carbon looks like I've been riding it through the woods! 

Reports in the usual places.


----------



## Lilliburlero (23 Oct 2016)

Finally got off my lazy arse and put some decent miles in today. I`v been popping 50 km rides in for fun for far too long, so today`s 100 km was a nice break from the norm


----------



## ColinJ (23 Oct 2016)

I was out doing a 50+ km ride today and caught up with a small group of riders on the long*** Cragg Vale climb. Since I don't normally catch up with other riders on climbs, I'd have been feeling quite pleased with myself but the annual CV hill climb event was taking place so every couple of minutes some unfeasibly fit rider would shoot past me and disappear off into the distance ... that certainly put my (lack of) climbing prowess into perspective!

I want to have a go at that event one day but I have promised myself that I will not do that until I have already achieved my long-term 20 minute target for it. The record for the climb is something like 13 or 14 minutes so ~20 minutes would be pretty respectable for me (as a fairly heavy older rider with a poor recent health history) though maybe not _super_-impressive. 

I'll try to watch my diet over the coming winter and use my new turbo trainer whenever the weather stops me riding outdoors. For a change I want to get to Spring already fit rather than taking until the end of autumn to achieve a decent level of fitness, and then going into a winter slump and losing it all again! I am feeling pretty good now, but November is usually when the rot sets in ...

*** almost 5 miles at about 3.4% average gradient


----------



## 13 rider (24 Oct 2016)

There are 6 riders yet to post a ride for Oct ,1 more weekend to get your rides in or hopefully post your forgotten rides . Great effort everyone else keep on


----------



## GuyBoden (24 Oct 2016)

A 57 mile ride today around the flat Cheshire lanes, I was aiming for 100km, but got a puncture, I took the tyre off at the side of the road and my finger soon found a very sharp fine glass needle in the underside of the tyre, ouch......................


----------



## kapelmuur (24 Oct 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> A 57 mile ride today around the flat Cheshire lanes, I was aiming for 100km, but got a puncture, I took the tyre off at the side of the road and my finger soon found a very sharp fine glass needle in the underside of the tyre, ouch......................



A tip I was given by a mechanic when I bought my first road bike was to protect your finger with your glove when feeling for the sharp item that caused the puncture.

PS - As I'm riding in the same area tomorrow I should have asked where you collected the glass.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Oct 2016)

kapelmuur said:


> A tip I was given by a mechanic when I bought my first road bike was to protect your finger with your glove when feeling for the sharp item that caused the puncture.
> 
> PS - *As I'm riding in the same area tomorrow I should have asked where you collected the glass*.


Blimey, you've got it easy over there in Cheshire if you can identify the one place where is glass ...

If somebody asked me if I had seen any glass on my rides, I would say "_Yes - throughout West Yorkshire and Lancashire_"! 

I have noticed that it always seems worse just after the local recycling vehicle has done its rounds. Glass is either falling out of the containers on the truck, or falling out of the household containers on their way to and from the truck.


----------



## kapelmuur (24 Oct 2016)

Here in Cheshire we have our butlers clear any debris before we set out on a ride.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Oct 2016)

ShooglyDougie said:


> Hello all, permission to sneak back in, from my last post I had made it to March, but work got a bit shonky and Mrs S had a few health problems so I didn't post any rides up. Hopefully these will still count (even if they don't it was still great fun and will give it another go next year.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome back @ShooglyDougie  if you say they count they count


----------



## GuyBoden (29 Oct 2016)

Easy flat Cheshire 40 miler today, spoke to an old man in Rostherne, who was lost and looking for Middle Earth, hope he found his way home.........


----------



## Lilliburlero (30 Oct 2016)

Today`s 50 km was done with no stops.... that`s a first for me. I think this was down to me being a little bit excited about picking up a new bike tomorrow 

I want today to go away asap and tomorrow to last forever


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Oct 2016)

Well, maybe my cycling legs are making a comeback...

Did another qualifying ride yesterday and thoroughly enjoyed it, even with an unforecast "shower" that lasted about two miles  and best of all I felt pretty good on the final few miles run in rather than feeling like I was on my chinstrap like I have done for the last few weeks. Whatever, it felt good. 

Reports in the usual places.


----------



## Sbudge (30 Oct 2016)

Beautiful misty autumnal ride today. Not particularly quick as my legs were pretty dead after 10 hours of walking around yesterday! Did a mixture of some old favourites and found a couple of 'new' hills including Britwell and one that started at 7% and finished at 23%.. must revisit that one when I'm fresher.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Oct 2016)

Sbudge said:


> View attachment 149701
> Beautiful misty autumnal ride today ...


It's amazing how differently people can experience the same thing ... I absolutely hate murky, misty conditions like that!

I suffer from S.A.D. and days like that feel me with gloom. I have spent 30 years living in steep-sided northern valleys which often get those conditions from October until March. If I can't have blue skies and warm sunshine then give me blue skies and frost!

I really ought to move nearer to the equator or at least take winter holidays somewhere sunny.


----------



## cosmicbike (31 Oct 2016)

Only 2 months to go. Really been struggling to find the time to get my rides in, been doing loads of short commutes mind, so the miles are ticking along.
Just about to start a run of 3 days off, so plan to get the metric half in this week. Like a few others, considering having a go at the metric century next year. I'm not finding 31 miles riding as much of a challenge now, only the time factor..


----------



## ColinJ (31 Oct 2016)

I was scuppered on the metric century challenge this year by illness and bad weather in January. I may have another go in 2017 if that doesn't happen again.

If I could get fit enough to do an imperial century in January daylight hours then I would have a go at the imperial century a month challenge but I suspect that that is not going to happen!


----------



## Sbudge (31 Oct 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I was scuppered on the metric century challenge this year by illness and bad weather in January. I may have another go in 2017 if that doesn't happen again.
> 
> If I could get fit enough to do an imperial century in January daylight hours then I would have a go at the imperial century a month challenge but I suspect that that is not going to happen!



Yes, daylight time is a real issue for an Imperial century challenge...that and getting up at 7am on a cold weekend morning!


----------



## Sbudge (31 Oct 2016)

ColinJ said:


> It's amazing how differently people can experience the same thing ... I absolutely hate murky, misty conditions like that!
> 
> I suffer from S.A.D. and days like that feel me with gloom. I have spent 30 years living in steep-sided northern valleys which often get those conditions from October until March. If I can't have blue skies and warm sunshine then give me blue skies and frost!
> 
> I really ought to move nearer to the equator or at least take winter holidays somewhere sunny.



Blue skies are certainly preferable but I'm not so sure about the frost. Some of the more obscure climbs around here have plenty of moss & leaves on the road, add a harsh frost and they're treacherous up or down!


----------



## ColinJ (31 Oct 2016)

Sbudge said:


> Blue skies are certainly preferable but I'm not so sure about the frost. Some of the more obscure climbs around here have plenty of moss & leaves on the road, add a harsh frost and they're treacherous up or down!


It is lovely here today - blue skies and well over 15 degrees. I must try and get out soon to make the most of it!

I am careful to avoid slippery roads these days after a few near misses in the past. I avoid some of my favourite roads when road conditions are iffy.


----------



## GuyBoden (31 Oct 2016)

Yes, beautiful sunny day for the last day of Oct, set off early for a 100km ride to Gawsworth and was even back in time for tea...............


----------



## ColinJ (31 Oct 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> Yes, beautiful sunny day for the last day of Oct, set off early for a 100km ride to Gawsworth and was even back in time for tea...............


Very nice!

I did get a ride in but I was not able to get out until 14:45 and started to run out of daylight so I did a shorter ride than I would have liked to do. It would have been nice to get 50 kms in but I settled for 29 kms.

I had lights on the bike, but doing very steep descents in the dark by a low powered LED front light is not my thing. Also, the temperature fell 5 or 6 degrees very quickly once the sun dipped below the horizon and I started to feel cold.


----------



## Katherine (31 Oct 2016)

Yay , I managed to get a metric century done on the last day of the month ! Lucky I had a sneaky day off !


----------



## 13 rider (1 Nov 2016)

Scores on the doors 30 riders are fully posted up ,2 riders yet to post rides for October and 1 rider who's not posted since March has reappeared and posted rides for the missing months . 
Well done everyone keep on


----------



## Jon George (1 Nov 2016)

November's ride in the bag! And spent a large amount of my time clearing my glasses of the light drizzle.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Nov 2016)

13 rider said:


> Scores on the doors 30 riders are fully posted up ,2 riders yet to post rides for October and 1 rider who's not posted since March has reappeared and posted rides for the missing months .
> Well done everyone keep on


Apologies rechecked 29 riders in 3 not posted rides for Oct


----------



## 13 rider (2 Nov 2016)

Back up to 30 riders . Late post but another rider still in


----------



## GuyBoden (2 Nov 2016)

Another blue sky day and my first Nov ride. A slow steady 40miles. The flat Cheshire roads are a distinct advantage in the autumn/winter.......


----------



## SteveF (3 Nov 2016)

Not been out for a while, have gone over to the dark side a little over the last month or so, running, tend to do a bit in the winter as I'm a bit of a fair weather cyclist... anyhow, got November's in early only one to go!!


----------



## GuyBoden (4 Nov 2016)

50km wet ride to Flittogate lane and back. I was a bit damp, so I'll be using my winter bike with mudguards from now on, unless, it's a very sunny day.

Flittogate Lane was the venue for some of Cheshire cycling events in the past, including my uncle Alan Boden's third in the National Time Trial 100miler 1968. ( Sorry, I may have mentioned him before, he was my inspiration when I was a young rider.)





A556-A530 King Street Roundabout further on from Flittogate Lane.


----------



## kapelmuur (4 Nov 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> 50km wet ride to Flittogate lane and back. I was a bit damp, so I'll be using my winter bike with mudguards from now on, unless, it's a very sunny day.
> 
> Flittogate Lane was the venue for some of Cheshire cycling events in the past, including my uncle Alan Boden's third in the National Time Trial 100miler 1968. ( Sorry, I may have mentioned him before, he was my inspiration when I was a young rider.)
> 
> ...



Do you actually ride on the A556? If so you're very brave (or foolish!)


----------



## GuyBoden (6 Nov 2016)

kapelmuur said:


> Do you actually ride on the A556? If so you're very brave (or foolish!)


Yes, I ride on the A556, but only by necessity, and only on short straight sections (no roundabouts). Usual routes are Linnards lane near Pickmere to Plumley Moor Road near Plumley. Chapel Road near Bucklow Hill is closed for the rest of this year due to road works, so I occasionally use a short section of the A556 and cycle to Millington Lane.

You will be glad to know that the A556 dual carriageway is being reverted back to a single lane next year, hopefully opened by March, when the new link road between the M56 and M6 will be completed. Maybe then, cycling on the A556 will be a more pleasant experience. Even the old cycling time trials could take place again.







1968 National Time Trails Cheshire

Edit: Another easy flat 36 mile ride today 7th Nov, no frost , no hills.


----------



## kapelmuur (7 Nov 2016)

@GuyBoden I use Chapel Lane regularly, it's been closed a couple of times this year but only for a week, I didn't know the current closure was for so long. 

While it's closed and I want to ride to High Legh and beyond I use the A50 from Knutsford and turn left to Hoo Green Lane (opposite The Kilton pub).

There's no way I'd ride on the A556, too many HGVs at top speed. The A50 is wider and quieter.

I have gone from Plumley Moor Road to Linnards Lane, but using the footpath!


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Nov 2016)

Finally squeezed in a metric half yesterday, which I think is the latest I've left it in a month to get a qualifying ride in (so far...).
After a week off the bike and longer since my last decent ride it was hard work at times, especially the last mile or two, but I'm glad I ground it out now. Clearly I need to find a way to keep my fitness up but it's getting increasingly difficult to squeeze anything in midweek (not just bike rides)

Really want to get an imperial half as well this month to keep that run going, so fingers crossed for the next two weekends.


----------



## tallliman (13 Nov 2016)

Struggling for time this month at the weekends, a couple of 50km rides completed but need to do my 100km. maybe next weekend will be the one (it'll have to be!)


----------



## steverob (13 Nov 2016)

Just managed my half century (imperial) today for the month, but only just. Was planning to do a route that was nearer sixty miles, but got a puncture five miles in. Glad to say I managed to change the tube successfully at the side of the road by myself - that might not seem that big deal to most on here, but to me (being absolutely useless with all things manual or mechanical) that's a major achievement! But unfortunately that delay, plus a little detour when I got slightly lost after a road closure diversion, then put me up against the clock with regard to the sun setting - while I do have lights, they're not exactly dazzling, so I normally try to get home before it even approaches darkness.

I decided to cut out about an 8 mile loop from my route and following another couple of little shortcuts, I estimated that I should be able to get home with just under 51 miles done and comfortably before the official sunset time (though admittedly there's still probably enough light for at least 15/20 minutes more riding after that), but hadn't taken into account the headwind I'd be riding home into. Eventually made it home about 5 minutes post-sunset with 51.47 miles on my Garmin feeling thoroughly knackered, but happy with the ride nonetheless. I'll log the ride in the main thread at the end of the month with all my others as I usually do.


----------



## Katherine (13 Nov 2016)

I was hoping to get a metric century done today. I led the 40 mile social ride from Chorlton, add in the 9 miles each way to get to the start and I would have only needed to do another 4 miles. Unfortunately 2 different people got punctures on the way back and the group split up before the end. I got home about 5.15 so I just wouldn't have had time to do more, settling for 52 miles.


----------



## steveindenmark (14 Nov 2016)

At this time of year, you do what you can.

Im not really looking forward to the December 50km. Its below freezing already.


----------



## Jon George (14 Nov 2016)

I don't know if this has been mentioned before, but might I make a suggestion for next year? How about we just post each ride as they occur with the running total of points obtained?


----------



## steveindenmark (14 Nov 2016)

Jon George said:


> I don't know if this has been mentioned before, but might I make a suggestion for next year? How about we just post each ride as they occur with the running total of points obtained?


You mean like this.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-2016-half-century-50-km-or-50-mile-a-month-challenge.193107/


----------



## Jon George (14 Nov 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> You mean like this.
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-2016-half-century-50-km-or-50-mile-a-month-challenge.193107/


Ah, I read it all, now. I'd like to argue that that clause wasn't there at the beginning of the year, but I'll save time and just accept I've been a bit of a twonk.


----------



## steveindenmark (14 Nov 2016)

No, you are right Jon. It was there at the beginning of last year :O)


----------



## Katherine (14 Nov 2016)

I think we only need to update with a new post once a month, it takes a long time to scroll through some people's posts.


----------



## Jon George (14 Nov 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> No, you are right Jon. It was there at the beginning of last year :O)


This response has really made me laugh. Thanks!


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Nov 2016)

After a weather delayed start I ran out of time to try for an imperial half, so had to settle for a metric half - not only the same route as last weekends metric half, but exactly the same distance too - what are the odds on that? Mind you, thanks to an unkind headwind on the return half of the route the time was a bit slower.
It's looking a bit iffy for me getting an imperial half in now this month which is a bit vexing. 
Tomorrow looks positively grim weather-wise, so I'm going to have to cross everything and hope that next weekend pans out, as it would be nice to keep the run of metric and imperial half centuries in each month going.

To be fair, time has largely been the restricting factor on rides this year and I can't see that changing anytime soon. I can comfortably do a 50km ride in well under 3 hours including a stop, but a for a 50+ miler I'm well over 4 hours. I guess I need to get faster / stop less often!


----------



## Spinney (20 Nov 2016)

Glad I got my half century done at the beginning of Nov, because today I rode (very slowly!) into the back of a car and fell off. Some of you may remember another self-inflicted sprain earlier in the year!

Most important thing first - the bike is fine ! But I've sprained my thumb and at the moment (given that typing this is both uncomfortable and awkward) I doubt I'll be doing anything significant on the bike for the rest of this month.

Queue of traffic just starting up when some dickhead pulls onto the road a few cars ahead. The car ahead of me stopped faster than I did. I have to say the people in the car were brilliant, real stars! They weren't bothered at all about the scratch to the boot, checked I was OK. I was feeling a little dizzy (shock - my head didn't hit anything) so they stuck my bike in the back of their car and he drove me the 8 miles home while she did the shopping. And it _was_ completely my fault.

(interesting how difficult it is to use the space bar with my left thumb instead of my right!!)


----------



## Lilliburlero (20 Nov 2016)

Spinney said:


> Glad I got my half century done at the beginning of Nov, because today I rode (very slowly!) into the back of a car and fell off. Some of you may remember another self-inflicted sprain earlier in the year!
> 
> Most important thing first - the bike is fine ! But I've sprained my thumb and at the moment (given that typing this is both uncomfortable and awkward) I doubt I'll be doing anything significant on the bike for the rest of this month.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that @Spinney  glad you`re ok 

Hope you get fit and ready for Decembers 50


----------



## tallliman (20 Nov 2016)

Hope you heal quickly @Spinney, glad it wasn't worse!


----------



## Katherine (20 Nov 2016)

Spinney said:


> Glad I got my half century done at the beginning of Nov, because today I rode (very slowly!) into the back of a car and fell off. Some of you may remember another self-inflicted sprain earlier in the year!
> 
> Most important thing first - the bike is fine ! But I've sprained my thumb and at the moment (given that typing this is both uncomfortable and awkward) I doubt I'll be doing anything significant on the bike for the rest of this month.
> 
> ...



Agh!! Sorry to hear that. Glad you are ok. Hope the thumb mends soon.


----------



## 13 rider (20 Nov 2016)

Spinney said:


> Glad I got my half century done at the beginning of Nov, because today I rode (very slowly!) into the back of a car and fell off. Some of you may remember another self-inflicted sprain earlier in the year!
> 
> Most important thing first - the bike is fine ! But I've sprained my thumb and at the moment (given that typing this is both uncomfortable and awkward) I doubt I'll be doing anything significant on the bike for the rest of this month.
> 
> ...


Gws soon 
What nice people you chose to bump into ,I imagine most motorists not being so understanding to say the least
Hope your back in for Dec there not many of us going for the second year


----------



## Spinney (20 Nov 2016)

13 rider said:


> Gws soon
> What nice people you chose to bump into ,I imagine most motorists not being so understanding to say the least
> Hope your back in for Dec there not many of us going for the second year


I will do a 50 km at least, even if it really hurts - I've got 6 weeks, so should manage it. I can't drop out in the last month of the challenge!


----------



## Katherine (20 Nov 2016)

Spinney said:


> I will do a 50 km at least, even if it really hurts - I've got 6 weeks, so should manage it. I can't drop out in the last month of the challenge!


----------



## 13 rider (26 Nov 2016)

Well today's 50km ride brought my points total equal with last year's (77) . Something I didn't think I would do this year as I am also doing the 100km challenge and not cross posting rides so my longer rides are used in that challenge and I would have an extra 34 points with the rides in that thread.
Last weekend for Nov there's still 5 riders yet to post for Nov .Hope you can get some in and get your rides in


----------



## NorthernDave (26 Nov 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> It's looking a bit iffy for me getting an imperial half in now this month which is a bit vexing.
> Tomorrow looks positively grim weather-wise, so I'm going to have to cross everything and hope that next weekend pans out, as it would be nice to keep the run of metric and imperial half centuries in each month going.
> To be fair, time has largely been the restricting factor on rides this year and I can't see that changing anytime soon. I can comfortably do a 50km ride in well under 3 hours including a stop, but a for a 50+ miler I'm well over 4 hours. I guess I need to get faster / stop less often!




Barring a (very) minor miracle, my continuous run of imperial _and_ metric half centuries looks like grinding to a halt this month.
I'm currently hosting a humdinger of a cold (not _quite_ full on man flu, but bad enough) and I think I'd struggle to complete 5 miles, let alone 50. I was well and truly ready for a sit down after a walk to the shop for a paper this morning.

At least I've banked a couple of metric halves already this month, so I'm still in the challenge. And I've now got an excuse to crack open that bottle of Jura Mrs ND bought me, for purely medicinal reasons...  
See - there is always a positive in there somewhere!


----------



## Sbudge (28 Nov 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Barring a (very) minor miracle, my continuous run of imperial _and_ metric half centuries looks like grinding to a halt this month.
> I'm currently hosting a humdinger of a cold (not _quite_ full on man flu, but bad enough) and I think I'd struggle to complete 5 miles, let alone 50. I was well and truly ready for a sit down after a walk to the shop for a paper this morning.
> 
> At least I've banked a couple of metric halves already this month, so I'm still in the challenge. And I've now got an excuse to crack open that bottle of Jura Mrs ND bought me, for purely medicinal reasons...
> See - there is always a positive in there somewhere!



Yep a rotten September cold killed my 50/50 attempt too. Still, just one more month to go and by the look of it I'll complete my first half century challenge on my 50th birthday! (Well, that's the plan).


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Nov 2016)

My road bike is in bed for the winter but I may have to wake it up for my last 50km of the challenge, hopefully on Friday. Otherwise it will be my Koga World Traveller. I am riding 40km on it every day to go to work and unless it rains, the weather is remarkably good.

Get your rides in early.


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Nov 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Get your rides in early.



Wise words if the long range forecast is to be believed - apparently we're nailed on for a white Christmas this year.
(We all know how accurate weather forecasts are, especially the long range ones, don't we?)


----------



## Sbudge (29 Nov 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> My road bike is in bed for the winter but I may have to wake it up for my last 50km of the challenge, hopefully on Friday. Otherwise it will be my Koga World Traveller. I am riding 40km on it every day to go to work and unless it rains, the weather is remarkably good.
> 
> Get your rides in early.



Similar here, I've swapped my regular weekday bike (Enigma Ti) for a Cannondale Slate for the winter. I'll still use the carbon Battaglin for the longer weekend rides (and hills!) though. When the weather warms up I'll take the Slate out onto the bridleways and woods paths at the weekend instead.


----------



## Katherine (1 Dec 2016)

Well done to the first three people to complete the 2016 challenge! @GuyBoden, @Milkfloat and @kapelmuur.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2016)

Katherine said:


> Well done to the first three people to complete the 2016 challenge! @GuyBoden, @Milkfloat and @kapelmuur.


Nearly right @GuyBoden joined the challenge halfway through and not done the year and @Milkfloat post was for Nov but you were right about @kapelmuur our first finisher


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2016)

Scores on the doors 27 riders fully posted up 1 rider already completed December's 
3 riders yet to post a ride for Nov including one of 6 of us going for 2 years in a row


----------



## kapelmuur (1 Dec 2016)

Katherine said:


> Well done to the first three people to complete the 2016 challenge! @GuyBoden, @Milkfloat and @kapelmuur.



Thank you, but I must confess that it's easier for me as I'm retired and can ride any day if I want to.


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Dec 2016)

Fingers crossed for this weekend - Saturday is almost certainly out, but Sunday is looking promising if I can shake off this pesky cold...


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Dec 2016)

kapelmuur said:


> Thank you, but I must confess that it's easier for me as I'm retired and can ride any day if I want to.





kapelmuur said:


> 1st December - https://www.strava.com/activities/790511939. 53.1km.
> 
> Out via Dunham Park, then checking progress of the M56 - M6 link road at Rostherne, Bucklow Hill and Tabley. Return via Tatton Park.
> 
> Year to date total = 99 points.



Well done on completing the challenge 

I'm looking forward to the reopening of the road at Bucklow Hill in Jan, it's very inconvenient having to cycle the long way around to Tatton park.


----------



## kapelmuur (2 Dec 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> Well done on completing the challenge
> 
> I'm looking forward to the reopening of the road at Bucklow Hill in Jan, it's very inconvenient having to cycle the long way around to Tatton park.



The photo, taken yesterday, is of Chapel Lane and the hump in the background is the bridge that will carry Chapel Lane over the new road. It looks like a January opening may be ambitious!


----------



## Sbudge (2 Dec 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Fingers crossed for this weekend - Saturday is almost certainly out, but Sunday is looking promising if I can shake off this pesky cold...



Yep, should be Sunday for me too. It'll be my first half century challenge and all things being well I'll complete it in on my 50th birthday. By the end of the year (I'm still 3 short) I'll also hit my 50th ride of 50km or more. Not that I'm counting or anything!


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Dec 2016)

Squeezed the last one of the year in this afternoon, 37.3 miles (60km) and this year I've made it to the end
Now come on, how do I get the little stare at the bottom of my posts??


----------



## 13 rider (2 Dec 2016)

Welcome done @cosmicbike I now you were gutted that health issues stopped you last year so


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2016)

13 rider said:


> Welcome done @cosmicbike I now you were gutted that health issues stopped youu last year so


Yes, I was thinking that too.

My memory is playing tricks on me (again!) so I have forgotten what the health issue was and how it was resolved. Is everything okay now, @cosmicbike?


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Dec 2016)

Cheers @13 rider & @ColinJ . I was going through recurrent rhabdomyolysis, essentially my muscles dissolved into my bloodstream and as a consequence tried to kill off my liver. Took about 50-70-% of my muscle mass each time so had to learn walking again 6 times between 2013 & 2015. Not fun, but got a cracking team working with me in London now, and it's been over a year since I was last bedbound. It's an underlying genetic defect, so with me for life, the key thing is learning to manage it. Fortunately cycling has been given the thumbs up as it builds muscle, and it's good for mental health too


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2016)

Oh yes, I remember - I had never heard of the condition and looked it up at the time. I'm glad that things are looking up for you now, and long may it continue!


----------



## Sbudge (2 Dec 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> Cheers @13 rider & @ColinJ . I was going through recurrent rhabdomyolysis, essentially my muscles dissolved into my bloodstream and as a consequence tried to kill off my liver. Took about 50-70-% of my muscle mass each time so had to learn walking again 6 times between 2013 & 2015. Not fun, but got a cracking team working with me in London now, and it's been over a year since I was last bedbound. It's an underlying genetic defect, so with me for life, the key thing is learning to manage it. Fortunately cycling has been given the thumbs up as it builds muscle, and it's good for mental health too



So a double challenge this year then? Bravo that rider indeed!


----------



## 13 rider (2 Dec 2016)

Bronze star to copy and paste for finishers if you want to use it in you signature 
Only when you've finished


----------



## Jon George (2 Dec 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> Now come on, how do I get the little stare at the bottom of my posts??


I gave it quite a big stare, will that do?


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Dec 2016)

Jon George said:


> I gave it quite a big stare, will that do?


I've been looking at it for ages...


----------



## MikeW-71 (2 Dec 2016)

Failed 

I've completely lost my mojo and spent nearly a month off the bike altogether. Had a decent ride last weekend, but time pressure stopped me at 24 miles and on the last day of nov, I just couldn't get motivated to ride. It was a nice day too....

Oh dear.


----------



## gavgav (3 Dec 2016)

I've done it!! 

51 k ride today to complete at least 1 half century ride per month, for the second year in a row.

Nice feeling of achievement.


----------



## aferris2 (3 Dec 2016)

Just completed my December ride so feeling really chuffed!
This ride also marks another achievement - 5000 miles completed this year and I've still got most of December to go.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Dec 2016)

gavgav said:


> I've done it!!
> 
> 51 k ride today to complete at least 1 half century ride per month, for the second year in a row.
> 
> Nice feeling of achievement.





aferris2 said:


> Just completed my December ride so feeling really chuffed!
> This ride also marks another achievement - 5000 miles completed this year and I've still got most of December to go.


Well done @gavgav first one to do the double 
Well done @aferris2


----------



## tallliman (3 Dec 2016)

Well done all! 100km for me which sees me there although I'm not done for the year.


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Dec 2016)

I got my last half century challenge ride in yesterday, 2nd December. I rode 163km and the temperature varied from 4 degrees to minus 4 degrees. I was going to go for the 200km but the route passed my house and it was too tempting not to bail out. I certainly had the 200 in me. But that can wait for another, warmer, day.

It did not go all smoothly though. I thought I would ride from home and do a Jutland coast to coast. I got ready and rode the 3km from home to the sea and took some photos. I had to pass the house to carry on with my route and dropped in for a pee and to collect a bike pump. But then I couldn't find my helmet. I looked everywhere but couldn't find it. I realised I must have left it on the beach whilst taking photos. I checked the photos on the camera and I am stood there, helmetless. So I rode the 3km back to the beach but couldn't find my helmet and realised I had forgotten the bike pump. So on the way past the house for the 2nd time I went into the shed to collect the pump. There on the bench, where it always lives, was my helmet. I then realised I had not put it on when I set off for the beach the first time. So my first 12km was spent looking for a helmet that was on the bench. 6km of my ride was not registered on Strava as I left the phone on the kitchen table. I actually rode 169km, but who is counting?

I can only put the helmet issue down to being nearly 60. 

I am looking forward to next years century challenge. But would never have got this far without doing the half century challenge. To improve I think it is vital that you set yourself goals.

Good luck to the rest of you guys. Get your last ride in quickly.
https://www.strava.com/activities/791656626


----------



## 13 rider (3 Dec 2016)

MikeW-71 said:


> Failed
> 
> I've completely lost my mojo and spent nearly a month off the bike altogether. Had a decent ride last weekend, but time pressure stopped me at 24 miles and on the last day of nov, I just couldn't get motivated to ride. It was a nice day too....
> 
> Oh dear.


Sorry to hear that mike I was looking forward to another new year's eve last minute ride again . Hope you get your mojo back soon


----------



## ColinJ (3 Dec 2016)

I got the required December ride in today; another one on my new singlespeed bike. My riding companions seemed impressed by how I got up the steepest part of the main climb in my 52/19 gear. They also said that I was riding faster on the flat and gently uphill parts of the route than I normally do on my geared bike. 

I just checked and I did 100+ km rides in 7 of the 11 months leading up to December. It is possible that I will get one in this month too. I think it will always be a struggle for me to get out on long rides Dec-Mar so the 100 km a month challenge is, er, _challenging_ for me! Having the 50 km challenge is a good fall-back option for me. I have done the metric a month before and I think I will have another go in 2017, but I will run the 50 km challenge in parallel.

I am almost certain to fall short of my distance target for this year. I had set that in miles and was aiming for 4,200 miles. I am currently at 85% of that and should achieve 90%, maybe a bit more, but I doubt that I will manage to ride another 612 miles in the 28 days remaining.

My annual distances would be 50+% higher if I lived somewhere flatter. I typically achieve 9-12 mph on hilly local routes. I think the same level of effort would see me doing 18+ mph on the flat.

Anyway ... more riding to be done yet this year!



MikeW-71 said:


> Failed
> 
> I've completely lost my mojo and spent nearly a month off the bike altogether. Had a decent ride last weekend, but time pressure stopped me at 24 miles and on the last day of nov, I just couldn't get motivated to ride. It was a nice day too....
> 
> Oh dear.


Been there, done that, failed to don the cycling jersey! 

It happens to many of us from time to time. See if you can find some company for your rides to motivate you to get out. I lined up 3 locals for today's ride and got up after less than 5 hours sleep to do it. If they hadn't been waiting for me, I wouldn't have bothered.



13 rider said:


> Sorry to hear that mike I was looking forward to another new year's eve last minute ride again . Hope you get your mojo back soon


Seconded!


----------



## 13 rider (4 Dec 2016)

That's me done two years of 50 km rides now just need a 50 mile ride in December for the double double 
We already have more finishers this year than last . Well done


----------



## Sbudge (4 Dec 2016)

Loads of folk hitting their target which is wonderful to see. Thanks to everyone for getting me there too in my first full year of riding. Took the new bike onto the gravel for the first time today and had a wonderful birthday ride. Also managed to hit my Strava challenge target of one a month for 2016. Just a little annoyed that if I'd thought about this in January I could have done the century challenge too (maybe).


----------



## 13 rider (4 Dec 2016)

Sbudge said:


> Loads of folk hitting their target which is wonderful to see. Thanks to everyone for getting me there too in my first full year of riding. Took the new bike onto the gravel for the first time today and had a wonderful birthday ride. Also managed to hit my Strava challenge target of one a month for 2016. Just a little annoyed that if I'd thought about this in January I could have done the century challenge too (maybe).


Well done @Sbudge and happy Birthday too


----------



## NorthernDave (4 Dec 2016)

Got a metric half in today and have completed the challenge for 2016!
It was hard work this morning, but I'm so glad I got out there and got it done. Thanks to all for your support and encouragement this year and bring on 2017!
Reports in the usual places


----------



## 13 rider (4 Dec 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Got a metric half in today and have completed the challenge for 2016!
> It was hard work this morning, but I'm so glad I got out there and got it done. Thanks to all for your support and encouragement this year and bring on 2017!
> Reports in the usual places


Well done @NorthernDave I see you figured out the star it looks good


----------



## NorthernDave (4 Dec 2016)

13 rider said:


> Well done @NorthernDave I see you figured out the star it looks good



Cheers @13 rider - yep, figured it out. So glad to get the challenge completed as I'd only done a handful of 50km rides before starting it (and I think my first 50 miler was on January 1st this year...)


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Dec 2016)

Evenin' all, I would like to take on one of the challenges in 2017. Certain I can do a metric 50 a month with ease but may struggle for an imperial in the colder months.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Evenin' all, I would like to take on one of the challenges in 2017. Certain I can do a metric 50 a month with ease but may struggle for an imperial in the colder months.


Keep your eyes out for the challenges for 2017 there are 3 to choose from the half century ( you chose km or miles ) metric century ( 64.3 miles ) and imperial century . They all provide a challenge and motivation to get some miles in especially in the winter months


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Dec 2016)

13 rider said:


> Keep your eyes out for the challenges for 2017 there are 3 to choose from the half century ( you chose km or miles ) metric century ( 64.3 miles ) and imperial century . They all provide a challenge and motivation to get some miles in especially in the winter months



Yep, i don't think I have the commitment for the longer rides in the winter but as I say 50k is doable. My trouble being cold feet with which I suffer badly. I like the fact that you can do both 50k or 50m in the same challenge and still qualify. Hopefully get the imperial in most months with a few metrics when the cold strikes.


----------



## steveindenmark (4 Dec 2016)

I had to come back and mention this as it will not happen again.

I made the top ten in the Transcontinental Strava Site this week. I have ridden 488km.

What a fraud, I am


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Dec 2016)

MikeW-71 said:


> Failed
> 
> I've completely lost my mojo and spent nearly a month off the bike altogether. Had a decent ride last weekend, but time pressure stopped me at 24 miles and on the last day of nov, I just couldn't get motivated to ride. It was a nice day too....
> 
> Oh dear.



I've ridden with Mike and he qualifies for the term 'nice guy', so I'm sorry to hear he's struggling for motivation.

My advice would be to look on the positive side, give yourself a pat on the back for the 10 challenge rides you've completed, rather than beat yourself up for the two you didn't.

Can't help much more, although if @ColinJ puts on a forum ride you fancy, I will do my best to turn out.

Which you may, or may not, see as encouragement.


----------



## Milkfloat (4 Dec 2016)

13 rider said:


> Keep your eyes out for the challenges for 2017 there are 3 to choose from the half century ( you chose km or miles ) metric century ( 64.3 miles ) and imperial century . They all provide a challenge and motivation to get some miles in especially in the winter months



62.14 miles you mean?


----------



## SteveF (8 Dec 2016)

well... I made it.. 

Will have to see if I commit to next year...


----------



## Katherine (10 Dec 2016)

MikeW-71 said:


> Failed
> 
> I've completely lost my mojo and spent nearly a month off the bike altogether. Had a decent ride last weekend, but time pressure stopped me at 24 miles and on the last day of nov, I just couldn't get motivated to ride. It was a nice day too....
> 
> Oh dear.


These things happen. Next year then!!


----------



## tallliman (10 Dec 2016)

How many finishers have we got so far @13 rider?


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Dec 2016)

tallliman said:


> How many finishers have we got so far @13 rider?


 I was just thinking the same thing. How many started, and how many finished?


----------



## 13 rider (10 Dec 2016)

tallliman said:


> How many finishers have we got so far @13 rider?


15 finishers so far already double last year's 7


----------



## 13 rider (10 Dec 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> I was just thinking the same thing. How many started, and how many finished?


42 people posted riders for Jan I believe last year it was mid 20s


----------



## ColinJ (10 Dec 2016)

It almost certainly isn't going to happen, but with 21 days left this year I still need to do the equivalent of 15 50 km rides to hit my amended amended distance target for the year ... 

It would be quite an end to the year to do in December on my singlespeed winter bike what I didn't get close to doing in any other month on my multi-geared bike!


----------



## tallliman (11 Dec 2016)

Not surprising we've had more finishers then. Still a great achievement. Well done to all!


----------



## Lilliburlero (11 Dec 2016)

100 km ride today with my mate Paul, in prep for the 2017 100 km a month challenge and guess who I bumped into again? yep, @13 rider 

We must live 25 or so miles apart, but both knock about around Market Bosworth now and again and I always look out for him when i`m out that way.

Nice to catch up with you buddy, looking forward to riding with you again


----------



## 13 rider (11 Dec 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> 100 km ride today with my mate Paul, in prep for the 2017 100 km a month challenge and guess who I bumped into again? yep, @13 rider
> 
> We must live 25 or so miles apart, but both knock about around Market Bosworth now and again and I always look out for him when i`m out that way.
> 
> Nice to catch up with you buddy, looking forward to riding with you again


Yes nice chance meeting good job you shouted or I would have missed you I had my head down chasing down a couple of riders as you do 
Today's 50 miles completed my double double 2 years of a 50km and 50m once a month  . Well happy


----------



## steverob (11 Dec 2016)

A nervy, jumpy ride today, but just managed my 50km (literally got the distance as I turned into the road where I live!) and that's enough to officially complete this challenge!

With all the issues I've had with my bike recently and not having been out on it for three weeks, with every bump or jolt that I felt, I was just fearing another puncture, and with my currently mismatched tyres, I was so nervous when cornering and when under braking, it meant I was going ridiculously slowly at times. Hopefully will get the tyres changed next weekend and then I can start getting in some confidence building rides in, so that over Christmas I can really go for it - only need another 153 miles to reach 3,000 for the year.


----------



## Lilliburlero (11 Dec 2016)

13 rider said:


> Yes nice chance meeting good job you shouted or I would have missed you I had my head down chasing down a couple of riders as you do
> Today's 50 miles completed my double double 2 years of a 50km and 50m once a month  . Well happy



Luckily, I just happened to glance up as we were about to pass each other. 

Well done for completing both 50`s challenges


----------



## Spinney (11 Dec 2016)

Spinney said:


> I will do a 50 km at least, even if it really hurts - I've got 6 weeks, so should manage it. I can't drop out in the last month of the challenge!


Back on the bike today - only 16.5 miles, and the hand aches a bit now, but I WILL be able to get my last half century in before the end of the month!


----------



## Osprey (11 Dec 2016)

Bagged my metric 50 for Dec to complete the challenge. Chuffed to complete after having to drop out last year. Only 28 points so far this year which is miserable compared to most of you guys but at least it gives me a target for next year.


----------



## 13 rider (11 Dec 2016)

Osprey said:


> Bagged my metric 50 for Dec to complete the challenge. Chuffed to complete after having to drop out last year. Only 28 points so far this year which is miserable compared to most of you guys but at least it gives me a target for next year.


Well done @Osprey you completed it that's what counts not the points


----------



## Sbudge (11 Dec 2016)

steverob said:


> A nervy, jumpy ride today, but just managed my 50km (literally got the distance as I turned into the road where I live!) and that's enough to officially complete this challenge!
> 
> With all the issues I've had with my bike recently and not having been out on it for three weeks, with every bump or jolt that I felt, I was just fearing another puncture, and with my currently mismatched tyres, I was so nervous when cornering and when under braking, it meant I was going ridiculously slowly at times. Hopefully will get the tyres changed next weekend and then I can start getting in some confidence building rides in, so that over Christmas I can really go for it - only need another 153 miles to reach 3,000 for the year.



I know the feeling Steve. I had a similar day today. First 'off' was on slimy concrete under the motorway (messy but fine), second 'off' was avoiding an out-of-control dog ("I'm so sorry but he's not my dog!") and that one made me very glad to be wearing a helmet as I definitely saw stars. Then I got a puncture with just 5 km to go, sealant worked in the end but not before covering me in the stuff as it sprayed out as I rode. Finally, adding insult to injury Strava only showed the ride as 99.8km despite the Garmin showing 101.2km. Since 101km was the distance I planned on RidewithGPS and the Garmin matched it I'm assuming Strava is just being annoying and will claim it (with suitable supporting documentation :-)) as a 3 pointer! Oh yes, and it was ****ing muddy too. :-)


----------



## Jon George (11 Dec 2016)

I am not panicking. I figure if I can get out on a bike every day this year (even if it is just around the houses), then a December 50 km with a bit of pain will still be possible.


----------



## 13 rider (11 Dec 2016)

4 more finishers today so total now 19


----------



## tallliman (11 Dec 2016)

Congratulations to all the finishers! This challenge has helped me no end this year and a lot of that is people posting comments and rides! Even if you've only managed 12 rides, it's still an achievement to be happy with!


----------



## 13 rider (11 Dec 2016)

Another one crosses the line upto 20 finishers


----------



## Sbudge (11 Dec 2016)

13 rider said:


> Another one crosses the line upto 20 finishers



With any luck there will be more finishers this year than starters last year. Great work and an awful lot of perseverance from folk, some of which I know had to really dig deep at times/


----------



## Jon George (13 Dec 2016)

I don’t know if I’ve been heroic, mad, or just plain CC forum member obsessed, but I used this year’s local Christmas card deliveries to grind over the finish line. I don’t know if I should have got a TUE, but the paracetamol seemed to have reduced some of the aches and pains of getting on and off the bike.  Incidentally, I am also wondering if my injuries are subconsciously causing me to ride more defensively – I’m certainly cruising a lot slower than normal – but the number of close passes seemed to have increased since my crash. (Perhaps the Nobbers can smell weakness.) Anyway, that’s one of 2016’s cycling challenges in the bag!


----------



## 13 rider (13 Dec 2016)

Jon George said:


> I don’t know if I’ve been heroic, mad, or just plain CC forum member obsessed, but I used this year’s local Christmas card deliveries to grind over the finish line. I don’t know if I should have got a TUE, but the paracetamol seemed to have reduced some of the aches and pains of getting on and off the bike.  Incidentally, I am also wondering if my injuries are subconsciously causing me to ride more defensively – I’m certainly cruising a lot slower than normal – but the number of close passes seemed to have increased since my crash. (Perhaps the Nobbers can smell weakness.) Anyway, that’s one of 2016’s cycling challenges in the bag!


Well done on getting over the line . You definitely have a serious dose of half centuryitus it's very contagious


----------



## Eribiste (13 Dec 2016)

A quick question, how do I get my bronze star for being a good boy on my bicycle and doing 50km's in a single ride each month?


----------



## 13 rider (13 Dec 2016)

Eribiste said:


> A quick question, how do I get my bronze star for being a good boy on my bicycle and doing 50km's in a single ride each month?


Simple copy and paste into signature post on page 57 with the star


----------



## 13 rider (13 Dec 2016)

Sbudge said:


> With any luck there will be more finishers this year than starters last year. Great work and an awful lot of perseverance from folk, some of which I know had to really dig deep at times/


21 riders post rides for Jan 2015 and today we now have with today's finisher and my miscount 22 finishers this year so far . That's 3 times last year's number of finishers . Well done everyone


----------



## HertzvanRental (13 Dec 2016)

13 rider said:


> Simple copy and paste into signature post on page 57 with the star


The good news is that I have completed the challenge. The bad news is that I don't really understand the instructions of how to get my star!!
Could you guide me, bearing in mind that you are talking to a computer moron. Thank you.


----------



## Jon George (13 Dec 2016)

HertzvanRental said:


> The good news is that I have completed the challenge. The bad news is that I don't really understand the instructions of how to get my star!!
> Could you guide me, bearing in mind that you are talking to a computer moron. Thank you.


Go to page 57 of this thread and you'll find a post with a star in it. Place your curser immediately to the left of it and left-click your mouse to highlight it. Right-click and select the choice: Copy. Go to the top right of this page and 'hover' your curser over your name. From the list on the left-hand side that drops down, select Signature. In the panel that appears, right-click and select Paste. Just add what it's for, and click save. Ta-da!


----------



## HertzvanRental (13 Dec 2016)

Jon George said:


> Go to page 57 of this thread and you'll find a post with a star in it. Place your curser immediately to the left of it and left-click your mouse to highlight it. Right-click and select the choice: Copy. Go to the top right of this page and 'hover' your curser over your name. From the list on the left-hand side that drops down, select Signature. In the panel that appears, right-click and select Paste. Just add what it's for, and click save. Ta-da!


Thank you!


----------



## Katherine (13 Dec 2016)

I have done 2 qualifying rides this month but I have been waiting for a chance to edit my previous post on the pc. Still waiting!


----------



## kapelmuur (14 Dec 2016)

Jon George said:


> Go to page 57 of this thread and you'll find a post with a star in it. Place your curser immediately to the left of it and left-click your mouse to highlight it. Right-click and select the choice: Copy. Go to the top right of this page and 'hover' your curser over your name. From the list on the left-hand side that drops down, select Signature. In the panel that appears, right-click and select Paste. Just add what it's for, and click save. Ta-da!



My PC allows me to copy the image but not to paste it.

It only allows me to paste it as a link. Any idea why?


----------



## aferris2 (14 Dec 2016)

Click on the Image button (it's the one next to the smilie) then paste the link to the image into the box that pops up.


----------



## kapelmuur (14 Dec 2016)

aferris2 said:


> Click on the Image button (it's the one next to the smilie) then paste the link to the image into the box that pops up.



Thanks for the assistance - I actually copied and pasted your star!


----------



## Spinney (14 Dec 2016)

December ride posted today - challenge completed! (Might pick up a point or two more before year's end, but the important once per month is done!)


----------



## 13 rider (14 Dec 2016)

Spinney said:


> December ride posted today - challenge completed! (Might pick up a point or two more before year's end, but the important once per month is done!)


Well done @Spinney hope your hand was ok .with @Katherine stating she's finished if not posted the ride that's 5 of us completed for 2 years in a row the others are @ColinJ , @gavgav and me @13 rider


----------



## GuyBoden (14 Dec 2016)

kapelmuur said:


> View attachment 153157
> 
> 
> The photo, taken yesterday, is of Chapel Lane and the hump in the background is the bridge that will carry Chapel Lane over the new road. It looks like a January opening may be ambitious!



After looking at the road today, I have total faith that the British Civil Engineering industry will meet the January deadline after their Christmas hols...........


----------



## 13 rider (15 Dec 2016)

Joobert said:


> _*January*_
> 1st – 50.2 miles – 2 points https://www.strava.com/activities/460684518
> 8th – 38.8 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/465725219
> 13th – 49.7 miles – 1 point https://www.strava.com/activities/469514673
> ...


What happen after Sept were you injured


----------



## Sbudge (18 Dec 2016)

Completed what will probably be my last century ride of 2016 (though I'll try one more after Christmas if I can). A bit of cycle-therapy really. We lost Dad on Friday night after a tough few months. A chance to ride hard and not be able to think about anything else for a few hours was a very welcome relief. It helped that I know he'd have really loved the view from the top of a very misty Dunstable Downs and I can hear him gently berating me for being mad doing some of those hills (tennis was his sport, not cycling). Thanks for all the help and encouragement this year folk.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Dec 2016)

Sbudge said:


> Completed what will probably be my last century ride of 2016 (though I'll try one more after Christmas if I can). A bit of cycle-therapy really. We lost Dad on Friday night after a tough few months. A chance to ride hard and not be able to think about anything else for a few hours was a very welcome relief. It helped that I know he'd have really loved the view from the top of a very misty Dunstable Downs and I can hear him gently berating me for being mad doing some of those hills (tennis was his sport, not cycling). Thanks for all the help and encouragement this year folk.


I'm sorry to hear about your dad ...

I went out on my bike in similar circumstances after _my_ dad died - LINK.

On to a less serious subject ... I am currently blitzing the local roads in a feverish attempt to hit my annual distance target. I worked out that I need to do at least another 9 rides of 50+ km by the end of the month. It would probably be my toughest December ever if I manage it. I have already ridden 370 km (230 miles) this month.

There are at least 3 days when I am unlikely to be doing much so it is going to be very tight. I won't give a blow-by-blow account, but I will post all of the remaining rides that I do in one go on New Year's Eve. I would rather not do rides much longer than 50 km at this time of year but if I have to, I will do a metric century or two to make up any shortfall.


----------



## Jon George (19 Dec 2016)

Sbudge said:


> Completed what will probably be my last century ride of 2016 (though I'll try one more after Christmas if I can). A bit of cycle-therapy really. We lost Dad on Friday night after a tough few months. A chance to ride hard and not be able to think about anything else for a few hours was a very welcome relief. It helped that I know he'd have really loved the view from the top of a very misty Dunstable Downs and I can hear him gently berating me for being mad doing some of those hills (tennis was his sport, not cycling). Thanks for all the help and encouragement this year folk.


Did the same earlier this year when my mum died. My thoughts are with you and here's to a better year in 2017.


----------



## Sbudge (19 Dec 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your dad ...
> 
> I went out on my bike in similar circumstances after _my_ dad died - LINK.
> 
> ...



Thank you, I'm sorry you had to go through it too.

Good luck with that immense challenge, we're all hoping for you! I've just got to hit 7 hours, a single 50km and 70km in total to hit my remaining targets (300 hours, 4000miles in 2016 and 50th 50+km ride).


----------



## Sbudge (19 Dec 2016)

Jon George said:


> Did the same earlier this year when my mum died. My thoughts are with you and here's to a better year in 2017.


Thank you, wishing everyone a happy 2017 to come!


----------



## 13 rider (19 Dec 2016)

Sbudge said:


> Completed what will probably be my last century ride of 2016 (though I'll try one more after Christmas if I can). A bit of cycle-therapy really. We lost Dad on Friday night after a tough few months. A chance to ride hard and not be able to think about anything else for a few hours was a very welcome relief. It helped that I know he'd have really loved the view from the top of a very misty Dunstable Downs and I can hear him gently berating me for being mad doing some of those hills (tennis was his sport, not cycling). Thanks for all the help and encouragement this year folk.


----------



## Spinney (19 Dec 2016)

I remember hearing that a cycling friend (not on CC) was back in hospital and not likely to come out again, so I went for a bike ride. Now whenever I ride those roads (not often, as I moved away since), I think of him. I'd be happy to be remembered when a friend of mine cycled some nice bits of road...


----------



## Joobert (21 Dec 2016)

13 rider said:


> What happen after Sept were you injured


In September I pulled the tendons in both feet jogging, I was advised to take a couple of weeks off at the walk-in centre.
During that couple of weeks I sort of lost interest so it turned into 14 weeks, no excuses, just laziness really.


----------



## kapelmuur (21 Dec 2016)

Joobert said:


> In September I pulled the tendons in both feet jogging, I was advised to take a couple of weeks off at the walk-in centre.
> During that couple of weeks I sort of lost interest so it turned into 14 weeks, no excuses, just laziness really.



Going to the walk-in centre with pulled tendons in both feet, there's a joke in there somewhere but I can't think of it.


----------



## kapelmuur (22 Dec 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> After looking at the road today, I have total faith that the British Civil Engineering industry will meet the January deadline after their Christmas hols...........



I had a look this morning. No contractors on site, I guess they've gone for their Christmas break.

It looks like there's a surface on the new bridge but the approach road is a deep muddy trench. Very doubtful for re-opening by the 1st January target date.


----------



## Rustybucket (27 Dec 2016)

Think I'll try this challenge for 2017, I am yet to get through a year without injury so am doubtful 2017 will be any different. However I will reduce my mileage, to try and stay on the bike all year. Therefore this challenge is ideal!


----------



## Katherine (27 Dec 2016)

Rustybucket said:


> Think I'll try this challenge for 2017, I am yet to get through a year without injury so am doubtful 2017 will be any different. However I will reduce my mileage, to try and stay on the bike all year. Therefore this challenge is ideal!


Good luck!


----------



## 13 rider (27 Dec 2016)

Another one crosses the line .The lady who leaves it latish each month @Effyb4 you had me worried a couple of times  well done​


----------



## 13 rider (27 Dec 2016)

And finally @Katherine officially crosses the finish line  with a delayed post


----------



## Katherine (27 Dec 2016)

13 rider said:


> And finally @Katherine officially crosses the finish line  with a delayed post


Mr K has finally worked out how to get my pc back on line!


----------



## steverob (28 Dec 2016)

Managed my 50 miler for December, meaning I did that for 11 out of the 12 months of the year - only failed to do it in January, which considering I wasn't a CC'er back then, I think I can excuse myself! Now that's left me with just 34.5 miles to do on New Year's Eve to get to 3,000 cycling miles for the year for the first time ever!


----------



## 13 rider (28 Dec 2016)

Spinney said:


> 8th - Sticker (Nr St Austell!), Mevagissey, various little fishing ports down steep hills and then up again up even steeper bloody hills..... 35 miles, 1 point


It's hilly isn't it  I holiday there in July and did a 50 mile . That ride had more elevation than my 100 milers round here and I rode 25 miles on the flatish camel trail .


----------



## Spinney (28 Dec 2016)

The Camel trail is beginning to sound very attractive indeed!
Knackered - 3500 ft of ascent in 35 miles. I may have walked a few* hills.




*Six, plus the short one in Veryan where I was in totally the wrong gear at the bottom, and the little one out of Pendower, where my excuse was the blue sky, blue sea and white surf, my last view of the sea on the ride, that I could admire so much better walking up the hill than riding!


----------



## 13 rider (28 Dec 2016)

Spinney said:


> The Camel trail is beginning to sound very attractive indeed!
> Knackered - 3500 ft of ascent in 35 miles. I may have walked a few* hills.
> 
> 
> ...


If you do the camel trail from Padstow. Take the left fork just before Bodmin and ride to the end and find Snails pace cafe as recomended by @Saluki and me .May Google it to see it's it's open at time of year


----------



## ColinJ (28 Dec 2016)

I am ending this year in style! 

I have a ride planned on Friday with @Blue Hills which will be 50 miles if I don't extend it, but I think I _will_ extend it to 100 km (62 miles) - I have 99 miles left to complete my 2016 target distance and I don't fancy having no choice but to do nearly the same distance again on New Year's Eve. If I do 62 miles on Fri, then I can do an easier 37 mile ride on Sat.

************

I have just created the threads for the 2017 challenge. The wording is very similar to this year's but I have added a comment about the points system (trying to beat one's own previous best total, rather than competing with other riders - I certainly don't stand a chance of achieving the amazing totals that some of you have this year!). I hope that we get even more riders doing the challenge in 2017.

I'm going to try to get an early metric century in during January. If I achieve that, then I will attempt the metric century challenge in parallel with the half century one this year.I would count 50 km and 50 mile rides towards the half century points, and 100+ km rides towards my metric century points tally. If I start the metric century challenge but dropped out of it later then I would transfer any rides from that aborted challenge into this one.


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Dec 2016)

Looking forward to the 2017 Challenge - I can't see me getting another ride in this year (let alone a qualifying one!), but I'm hoping I'll be in a fit enough state to bag a metric half on New Years Day to set my stall out for the coming year.
Hope to beat my 2016 tally of 77 points too. I've already signed up for a couple of sportives (including a hundred miler) next year so fingers crossed.


----------



## 13 rider (28 Dec 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I am ending this year in style!
> 
> I have a ride planned on Friday with @Blue Hills which will be 50 miles if I don't extend it, but I think I _will_ extend it to 100 km (62 miles) - I have 99 miles left to complete my 2016 target distance and I don't fancy having no choice but to do nearly the same distance again on New Year's Eve. If I do 62 miles on Fri, then I can do an easier 37 mile ride on Sat.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the 2017 challenge @ColinJ and starting the challenge in the first place . All the best for 2017


----------



## 13 rider (28 Dec 2016)

Just checked and there are 3 rider fully posted till Nov with no Dec ride posted yet . There still a few days to get a ride in . are we going to have an epic new year's Eve ride like @MikeW-71 last year talk about leaving it late


----------



## Saluki (28 Dec 2016)

13 rider said:


> If you do the camel trail from Padstow. Take the left fork just before Bodmin and ride to the end and find Snails pace cafe as recomended by @Saluki and me .May Google it to see it's it's open at time of year


The snails pace is on its winter break until March. Lots of lovely cafes in Wadebridge though  cafes in Bodmin and in St Tudy, after the Snails, if you want to ride a couple of miles up the hill.


----------



## Katherine (28 Dec 2016)

Thanks @ColinJ 
Well done to everyone and good luck with your targets and challenges in 2017


----------



## Sbudge (29 Dec 2016)

steverob said:


> Managed my 50 miler for December, meaning I did that for 11 out of the 12 months of the year - only failed to do it in January, which considering I wasn't a CC'er back then, I think I can excuse myself! Now that's left me with just 34.5 miles to do on New Year's Eve to get to 3,000 cycling miles for the year for the first time ever!



Nice one Steve, 3k miles will be a great milestone.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Dec 2016)

Another rider over the line up too 26 finishers now


----------



## fatjel (29 Dec 2016)

@ColinJ Maths was always my weak point.. 
Kinda pleased to have finished this year after all the injury and illness
As of now I'm well , partners well and next years cycling plans are ambitious to say the least
Congrats to all who completed the challenge and those who failed


----------



## 13 rider (31 Dec 2016)

And another one over the line . Talk about leaving late @Nomadski  you had me worried .
27 finishers now


----------



## Lilliburlero (31 Dec 2016)

In 2015 as a noob just starting out - 49 rides got me 1285 km`s 

I joined the 2016 50km a month challenge and - 100 rides got me 4119 km`s

Many, many thanks to everyone involved


----------



## ColinJ (31 Dec 2016)

ColinJ said:


> It almost certainly isn't going to happen, but with 21 days left this year I still need to do the equivalent of 15 50 km rides to hit my amended amended distance target for the year ...
> 
> It would be quite an end to the year to do in December on my singlespeed winter bike what I didn't get close to doing in any other month on my multi-geared bike!


Well, I got stuck in and ... _I DID IT!_ 

I decided to take advantage of the unseasonably mild conditions and brought my Cannondale out of hibernation to make it easier to hit my target. It was doing my head in riding up and down the A646/A6033 on the singlespeed bike. I wanted to get up on the hills while they were ice-free and most of those hills are too severe for my s/s's 52/19 gear.

I did 14 rides over 50 km in December including one of 102 km, and I also did a 25-miler.

That's probably the best December of riding I have ever done - 528 miles or 851 km. Bring on 2017!


----------



## Nomadski (31 Dec 2016)

13 rider said:


> And another one over the line . Talk about leaving late @Nomadski  you had me worried .
> 27 finishers now



I know! I had a few opportunities to go riding early on in December, but when they passed things caught up with weather, or just too tired after early shifts. Did my 4am - 12pm shift today then just had to get out, I couldn't fail in December! 

Thanks very much @ColinJ for setting this up. Has certainly got me doing more miles than I would have done without it so.

Congratulations to the other 26 who completed it (hopefully one more to come in) and good luck for next years, especially those who didn't quite make it this year.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2017)

No more last minute postings so scores on the doors
42 starters 26 finishers
Well done everyone 
And on to 2017 . Nice to see a few 50 kms stepping up to the 100 km . The thread is certainly getting people upping their milage


----------



## 13 rider (29 Jan 2017)

As requested elsewhere a full list of 2016 finishers
5 of us completed 2 years
@ColinJ , @gavgav , @Katherine , @Spinney @13 rider
In no particular order
@Lilliburlero ,@steveindenmark ,@Effyb4 ,@NorthernDave ,@tallliman ,@SteveF ,@ShooglyDougie ,@Eribiste ,@Milkfloat ,@Jon George ,@aferris2 ,@Sbudge ,@cosmicbike ,@StuartG ,@Osprey ,@HertzvanRental ,@Nomadski ,@fatjel ,@steverob ,@kapelmuur and last and not least @wonderloaf
Apologies if I have missed anyone but that's my complete list


----------



## Katherine (5 Apr 2017)

I did 29 miles yesterday, it was quite a battle in the wind and I ran out of time or else I would have added those last 2 important miles!


----------



## kapelmuur (5 Apr 2017)

Katherine said:


> I did 29 miles yesterday, it was quite a battle in the wind and I ran out of time or else I would have added those last 2 important miles!



You've posted in the 2016 thread, a mistake presumably?


----------



## Katherine (5 Apr 2017)

kapelmuur said:


> You've posted in the 2016 thread, a mistake presumably?


Oops! I've found the correct one now. Thank you.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Apr 2017)

Local rider Littgull had hurt his back and taken 2 weeks off his bike. I wanted to get a 50 km ride in today and he wanted to see how he got on with that distance, in order to see if he could do a local audax event with me on Sunday. We did the first part of our planned hilly route but had to make a detour halfway when we discovered that road repairs on Midgley Rd down into Mytholmroyd did not complete as planned at the end of March. Part of the retaining wall for that steep descent was washed away by flood waters on Boxing Day 2015, and the council are still sorting it out ...

Before the flood:







After the flood:











We had to improvise an alternative so we descended through the village and took a narrow, steep road (Naylor Ln) down to the A646. It is a bit iffy as a descent because it is steep, narrow, gravel-strewn in places and abruptly terminates right on the main road below. It would be very easy to overshoot and end up out in the busy traffic flow. I think I might ride up it for the challenge in future but will generally avoid it as a descent.

After that we headed back to Mytholmroyd and rejoined our planned route. Brian had already concluded that though his back was improving, it was not ready for the weekend audax's 115 km with 2,250 m of climbing, so we opted to take the easier option out of Mytholmroyd on that side of the valley. The hard way is up Scout Rd, and then Steep Ln, which is, er, _steep_! Bad for bad backs, so we headed off up England's longest hill instead, the Cragg Vale climb. Its length means that the average gradient is much lower - 3.3% with a maximum of about 8%. Halfway up, we turned left and rode round to Craggies cafe. We normally like to sit outside but there was a really chilly wind blowing today so we opted for the warmth of indoors instead. We chatted a while and ate our lunches before venturing back out to face that wind. Fortunately, we only had 3 km to go to the top of the hill, and after that a rapid descent to Littleborough, where Brian turned for home.

I took the scenic route out of Littleborough via Caldermoor and Calderbrook rather than riding straight up the A6033. Calderbrook Rd is closed to motor traffic at the northern end due to a landslip a few years ago, but it is still passable by bike so ignored the road closure signs. What I hadn't noticed was that it is now closed even to pedestrians, and therefore to cyclists. I soon found out why ... A whacking big excavator had dug a huge hole in the road to lay a new water main. Fortunately, nobody was actually working there today so I was able to pick my bike up and clamber over the big pile of earth dumped at the side of the hole. If I had slipped I would have fallen about 8 ft into the hole with my bike. Luckily, conditions were dry today so I was clambering on soil rather than mud.

I got through the works and then emerged onto the A6033 and headed home where I did a loop round the block to increase my tally for the day.

Nice ride, and it was good to see Brian back on his bike.


----------

